# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Avdi Ibrahimi

## biligoa

KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN

Novelë

Autori: Avdi Ibrahimi



Botues

VATRA



Redaktor

Rifat Kukaj



Recensent

Jonuz Fetahaj



Ballina

Eshref Qahili :i habitur!: shulli i shpresës





AVDI IBRAHIMI



KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN

Novelë



VATRA -  Prishtinë 2000




  I



Fshati Verona kish një natyrë poetike marramendëse. Atje dukej jeta më e përshtatshme për rikujtime skenash idilike. Një ditë, në fund vere, Hektori fillkat vendosi të dilte në natyrë për t’u çmallur me bjeshkët e këtyre anëve. Por, ja, që vetëm nuk do ta linte Vasha e ëndrrave të tij. Më tu takuar me Vashë Gurin, u morën veshë që të vazhdonin shetinë së bashku. Ajo ishte si hëna që shkëlqente dhe ndriste qiellin. Dhe, ajo Vashë me të vërtet ishte e bukur, tamam si një ëndërr poeti!

         Hektorit ia kishte tërhequr vërejtjen Vasha. 

Hektor a t’i marrim disa gjëra ushqimore me vete se,nuk  i dihet udhëtimit, nuk thotë kot urtia popullore: “E di kur nisesh, por nuk e di se kur kthehesh”.

Atëherë, Hektori i vuri dorën mbi supe dhe i tha, paksa më të tallur:  Mirë lë të bëhet ashtu siç thua ti.

Hektori e kishte dshuruar atë. Po e dashuronte ende.

Duke ecur u gjendën rrëzë pyellit.Të guri i Matoosit, që përshkonte rruga. Pyelli ishte i dendur, me lisa të gjatë, siç thoshte poeti dhe, i thellë. Aty valviteshin togje hije të zeza, kish sheshe drite dhe hije, re të murrme me ndërçelje drite që binte nga copat e kthjellta të qiellit të asaj fundvere. 

Kish dhe shpella të thella, gropa errësirash e humnera të pista. Pastaj dëgjoheshin dridhje lisash, shushurim kafshësh, zhaurim ujërash, rrëshqitje zvarranikësh, përpëlitje zogjësh, krrokama korbash, vaje shtrigash, psherëtima zanash e përplot fshehtësi të tjera që ruante pyelli në fund të atyre fshehtësive të thella. Ndërkohë Lumi i Zi gjarpëronte rrugës së tij me mizëri insektesh që ngriheshin për të vështruar se ç’musafirë i vinin malit.Ata zhytëshin më në thellësi të pyellit dhe, pothuaja se ishin afruar Gurit të Matoosit, ku kishin për qëllim të kalonin piknikun në atë fund vere.

Po afronte nata. Ata kishin tendur shatorin dhe përgaditeshin të darkonin.Vasha kish ndezur zjarrin me shkarpa të thata. Era e mishit të pjekur përhapej në shkëmbin e Matoosit dhe arrinte deri atje thellë në pyell ku dëgjoheshin ulurimat e ujqve.

Hektori në heshtje shikonte zjarrin dhe seç murmuriste me vete: Zjarri! Zjarri…

Kjo fuqi e panjohur iu ngrit nga thellësia e shpirtit dhe ia shpërndau mendimet,andej nga koha e antikitetit, njëkohësisht kujtoi guximin e papeshuar të Prometheut që ia kishte rrëmbyer zjarrin zotërave dhe ua kishte sjellur njerëzve.

Pastaj kujtonte ngjarjet që lidheshin me luftën e zjarrit jetëdhënës për ulmarët, që e kishte lexuar qysh në bankat e shkollës në romanin e Zhozef Ronit. I kishin mbetur thellë në kujtesë Naoja dhe Hamla, simbol i dshurisë dhe vazhdimësisë së jetës njerëzore. Por, thirrja e Vashës për të darkuar e zgjoi nga këto mendime që e kishin dërguar të trokiste në dyert e parahistoriesë. 

Pas disa çastesh darkuan dhe u ulën më pranë zjarrit që ndriste në errësirë. Dy buzë të përflakura u ngjitën mbi njëra tjetrën, pastaj një shtrëngim i fuqishëm i një marrëzie erotike siç do të thonin namuzqarët, i pushtoi mendjet e dy të dshuruarve, nga pasioni i zjarrtë epshor i tyre filluan t’i hedhin poshtë rrobat dhe, të lakuriquar mbetën për afro një orë të pushtuar për njëri tjetrin, tek dukeshin të ishte Naoja dhe Hamla.

Ndërsa flora e fauna shqiptare shikonin këtë skenë dashurie,këtë kryevepër të perëndisë, me atë natyrë të mrekulluar nga një madhështi përrallore e hyjnizuar prej artit dhe poezisë së poetit të vrarë në megrim.

Përposh tyre Lumi i Zi çante perms maleve të veshura ma bare e drurë, perms fushave pjellore, që kishin filluar të merrnin ngjyrën vjeshtake, duke vazhduar rrjedhës së vet u jepte jetë, pishave gjethe mbajtëse, lisave gjetherënës e degëshumtë, murrizave therrtarë, gështenjave të ëmbëla, arrave të forta, shkurreve, lajthive të egra, plepave të bardhë dhe shelgjeve lotuese, që në krahët e tyre përshkonin errësirën, bufi dhe hutni.

Ndërkohë u dëgjua një klithmë dreri që kish njëfarë blegërimi të zemëruar. Hingëlliu përzieshëm një at shale. Pastaj nata u mbush me ulurima të panjohura nëpër pyell.

Vasha më trimëri kundërshtoi sa mundi ndiesinë e çuditshme natore të pyellit që jepte mistere të llahtarshme.

Hektori, ja largoi asj mendimet nga kjo ndiesi baladike dhe filloi  t’i tregoj legjendën për Gurin e Matoosit. Çdo pyell kish legjendën e vet. Edhe ky pyell kishte të tijën:

Legjenda ka një lashtësi të largët. Para shumë shekujsh në atë gur që ne të dy e pamë gjatë ditës, me atë lartësi perj dhjetra metrash, e gjërësi prej qindra metrash ky shkëmb i hyrë i tëri në barkun e malit Maja e Zezë, me ato shpella që disa prej tyre kishin formën e harqeve dhe siç i zumë në gojë emrat e tyre, ku njëri quhej furra, mëpastaj mulliri, oda e miqve, dhoma e fjetjes, shpella e bletëve, që ndodhej në lartësinë më të madhe të këtij shkëmbi kështjellë, si dhe nën të ndodhej dhoma e daullës, siç e quajnë barinjtë e fshatit Verona.

Mu në shpellat e këtij shkëmbi ka jetuar një njeri i quajtur Mato Osja, pra rronte këtu me shërbëtoren plakë, Vorbullën dhe me gruan e vetë Jetikën, si dhe me tridhjtë trimat e tij. Sa here që së largu dukej Zeshkani i përtej detit me ushtrinë e tij të zezë, ai do të kaloj këtej në token dardane, ashtu siç kalojnë meteorët e zjarrtë, që shkatërrojnë fushën, çrrënjosin drurët dhe përmbysin çdo gjë përpara vetes. Dhe, pakkush do të guxonte t’ua prente rrugën që sillnin këto furtuna të ushtrisë së zezë të Zeshkanit.

Pra,gjithçka dridhej përrethkëtij shkëmbi të shndërruar në një lloj kështjelle të tipit dardan, por që burrat trima e kreshniku i tyre Mato ishin përgaditur për mbrojtje nga kjo furtunë e stuhishme.

Matoja ishte një trim, si Gjeto Basho Muji, u gjasonte atyre kreshnikëve të rrallë të Jutbinës. Ishte shpatullgjërë, kishte duar të fuqishme, që po ta shtrydhte gurin, do ta bënte që nga ai të dilte uji, kish dy sy si dy grykë bucelash, hante një dele të vaktit, kish këmbën sa qafa e kalit, pinte verë me plloskë. Ishte i sprovuar në duele betejash dhe në çdo luftë dilte fitimtar, madje në rast nevoje dinte të përdorte edhe dinakërinë ndaj kundërshtarit.

Atij i ndihmonin zanat e orët e malit në momente më të vështira, pra, këto qenie i rrinin gati dhe i mësonin artin e luftës.

Vasha ngriti mbi hektorin një vështrim të thellë. Habitej se nga e dinte ai këtë legjendë.

Pas disa çastesh,hektori vijoi:

Legjenda thotë se Matoja sa here që kishte dalur nga kështjella, ai vetëm vriste e priste armikun, atëherë fillonin kërditë e mëdha. Me tridhjetë trimat e tij do ta shfaroste ushtrinë armike të Zeshkanit dhe së fundi merrte rrugën e folesë së tij, duke marrë më vete plaçkën e luftës. Dhe dukej tamam si ajo Shqiponja që fluturonte majave të larta për në çerdhën e vetë. Pastaj jehonte kënga e rapsodit popullor:



Për xhehnem i nise ushtarët e zi,

Kështu e pëson armiku që vjen në Dardani!



Porse edhe Zeshkani nuk tërhiqej përgjithnjë. Por, pas disa vjetësh ai do të sillte forca të reja, nga përtej detit, për t’i zëvëndësuar të vrarët, porse për aq sa do të shtohej kjo ushtri për aq edhe do të pakësohej nga Matoja dhe trimat e tij. Dhe kënga do të jehonte përsëri:



Ç’ta ka hije shpata,kreshnik vigan

Po kërkon Zeshkanin ,t’i del në mejdan!



Populli pas çdo beteje di t’i këndonte këngë për fitoren. Kushedi sa here armiku kishte mësyrë këtë kështjellë, por ai do të kthehej me disfatë e humbje të madhe si në njerëz po ashtu edhe në teknik luftarake. E assesi ky vend, nuk binte që nuk binte në duart e Zeshkanit.

Trim i legjendës kishte ndjenjën e krenarisë dhe në asnjë betejë nuk tërhiqej pa e thyer ushtrinë armike edhe pse pala kundërshtare me ushtarë dhe teknikë luftarake ishte ku e ku më e madhe. Pas shumë betejash e fitoresh të matos, Zeshkani me ushtrinë e tij të madhe bëri një plan strategjiko-ushtarak, për ta bërë një rrethim të hekurt të kështjellës pas një afati të shkurtër. Matoja me trimat e tij do të dorëzohej…

Mirpo kështjellarët i kishin marrë me kohë të gjitha masat e duhura për ta kaluar me sukses këtë rrethim. Ata kishin përgaditur ushqime e të mira tjera materiale për jetesë qoftë edhe për disa vite po të mbetëshin të ngujuar. Kishin mbushur fuqitë me verë, mishra të thatë nga bagëtia që e kishin therrur, elb, tërshërë, i kishin mbushur përplot hambarët. Brenda kishin ndërtuar mullirin me tre gurë për bluarje të drithit, që i sillte lumi nëntoksor Simeont, që kishte ujë të mjaftueshëm, ndërsa ujin për pije e siguronin nga Pus i Atit që gjendej Brenda Kështjellës. Ndërsa hall të madh do të kishin për drurët e zjarrit për ngrohje dhe pjekjen e bukës në furrë. Për sigurimin e drurëve më tepër kujdesej Vorbulla plakë dhe gruaja e matos, Jetika.

E, pas disa vitesh të mundimshme, një ditë vere në natyrë, përderisa po mbledhnin shkarpa, plaka dhe nusja, disa nga ushtarë të Zeshkanit që kishin qenë në vrojtim të kështjellës, mbi malin e saj kishin vërejtur dy njerëz dhe kishin vajtur e i kishin zënë këto dy fatkeqe robber dhe i kishin nisur drejt Majës së zezë,aty ku Zeshkani  kishte njërën prej bazave kryesore.

Pas shumë torturave e shantazheve që i bëhen Jetikës, megjithatë, ajo as edhe një fjalë nuk do ta nxjerrë nga goja. Kështu armiqve nuk ua kishte dhënë qoftë edhe sekretin më të vogël. Dhe me t’iu dhënë rasti ajo hidhet nga shkrepi i lartë i majës së zezë, ku do të gremiset e tëra në atë humnerë të thellë. Edhe sot e kësaj dite ajo maje e lartë malore quhet guri i Jetikës. 

Ndërsa shërbëtorja plakë Vorbulla, nxjerrë sekretin përpara torturave të armikut, duke u treguar atyre sesi Matoja dhe trimat e tij do të dorëzoheshin! Ajo në hollësi u kishte treguar se pushtimi i kështjellës do të bëhej, nëse e gjenin një Kali të fuqishëm, por të bardhë, ta dërgonin atë mbi malin që mbulonte Kështjellën. Aty, Atin ta ushqenin me taxhi për tri ditë e tri net dhe, assesi të mos i jepet ujë për të pirë. Atëherë, Atin do ta kaplonte një etje e tmerrshme sa të filloj të çukërmon me thundrat e para pa pushuar para vetës…

E ta ni ç’duhet të bëjmë ? - pyeti Zeshkani.

Atëherë, Vorbulla u kishte thenë që ushtarët të merrnin kazma e lopata e të gërmojnë mu tek vendi që pak më pare Ati ka groposur me këmbët e para të tija. Pas disa ditësh gërmimi të ushtarëve pushtues, del vrulltas një gurrë e madhe uji sa që përfshin çdo gjë që gjeti pra vetës…

Po tani ?

Ç’duhet të bëjmë? - i kishte thenë Zeshkani, Vorbullës. Mos pandehni se me këtë që bëmë e arritëm qëllimin tone, për marrjen e Kështjellës, që më vite të tëra nuk kam mundur assesi ta pushtoj me as një mjet.

Vasha, tani e varur në buzët e tregimtarit, përpëlitej për të mësuar për tragjedinë. Priste e drithëruar.

Ndërsa, Hektori pas heshtjes së tij,vijoi:

Legjenda pastaj shpjegon, se si Vorbulla u kishte shpjeguar rendësinë e daljes së kësaj gurre mbi sipërfaqën e tokës.

Ja, thoshte ajo, ky ujë është që e ka mbajtur gjer më sot kështjellën e pa pushtuar nga ana juaj. Me ndeljen e këtij burimi jetësor, ata pas pakë ditësh do të dalin nga ngujimi i Kështjellës, sepse pa ujë assesi nuk mund të jetohet.

Dhe, vërtetë shpjegon legjenda që, pas disa ditësh Matoja dhe trimat e tij dalin nga ngujimi dhe fillojnë një luftë të rrebtë me ushtrin okupatore, sa që nga kjo luftë dridheshin mallet, u tmerruan diell e hënë. Toka kishte harruar të lëvizte rreth bushtit të vet, yjet ishin zbehur, ndërsa dielli ishte zënë nga retë e pisëruara.

Lumi u mbush me ushtarët e veshur me të zeza, të cilët u shndërruan në gurë të zi, prej nga duket se për këtë edhe quhet Lumi i Zi. Por, ja, që kjo ushtri ishte aq e madhe sa nuk kishte të sosur. Pas disa ditë luftimesh, të tridhjetë trimat vriten, ndërsa kreshniku i legjendës, Matoja plagoset për vdekje.

Atëherë, Zeshkani urdhëron ushtarët që kreshnikut t’i vihen prangat e qnit që ishin të trashë sa një lis pishe. Prangat ia vejnë në qafë, e përçmojnë deri në atë masë sa nga keqardhja edhe dielli për shtatë ditë me radhë nuk do t’i lëshojë dritën tokës. Po edhe në këtë përbuzje kreshniku ynë i kërkon që t’i del në dy luftim Zeshkani, por atij nuk do t’ia mbante për ta provuar mejdanin me të. 

Atëherë, Matoja do të kërkonte prej tij, së paku t’i plotësonte një kusht para se të vritej, pra kërkonte nga ai dëshirën e fundit:

Ç’dëshirë keni?- e kishte pyetur Zeshkani.

Dëshiroj që ta shohë përpara këmbëve të mia Vorbullën plakë!

Kjo dëshirë do t’i plotësohej dhe ,Vorbullën do ja sillnin mu pranë tij. Ajo drithërohej e tëra sap o iu paraqit kryezotit të saj.

E, Matoja donte që më duar të tij të fuqishme ta shqyente si bretkosën, porse duart i kishte të lidhura me pranga.

E, Matoja dëshironte t’i jepte një shqelm vdekjeprurës, porse  këmbët i kishte të pranguara.

Atëherë i afrohet dhe zë me dhëmbë kokën e saj dhe me një të lëvizur të shpejtë ia shkul nga trupi dhe ia gjuan kokën tutje. Legjenda pastaj shpjegon se koka i kishte fluturuar përtej gurit të Jetikës, në një vend paksa të zhveshur të pyellit dhe sot e kësaj dite fshatarët e Veronës e quajnë atë vend Vorbullzinë

----------


## biligoa

Tërë thesarët e kështjellës u grabitën nga kusarët e Zeshkanit. Ata hynë në të gjitha vendet ku kohë më pare kishte banuar Matoja me trimat e njerëzit e tij. Por u kishte mbetur e fundit për ta plaçkitur atë shpellën më të lartë në Kështjellë, ku Matoja kishte rritur bletët…Flitej pastaj se aty kishte pasur nëntë qypa mjalti. Udhëheqësi i ekspeditës plaçkitëse kishte urdhëruar ushtarin e tij Romin, që më anë të litarit të hynte në atë shpellë dhe t’i ngarkonte tetë qypa mjalti, ndërsa qypi i nëntë t’u lihej bletëve…Romi nuk e përfillë urdhërin dhe i ngarkon të nëntë qypat dhe, nga lart me anën e litarit ua lëshon në tokë. Më në fund edhe ai vetë fillon të lëshohet nëpër litar.

Por më të arritur nga mesi i kështjellës, befas i duket se litari i ishte shndërruar në gjarpër e ai nga frika i largon duart nga litari. Kështu bie në greminë i vdekur.

Po pastaj si thatë?

Thash: vijoi Hektori,se që nga ajo kohë kur kishte ikur Zeshkani me ushtrinë e tij famëkeqe e deri në ditët tona, asnjëri më nuk ka banuar a jetuar në këtë kështjellë prej guri!

E pse?

Sepse , kreshniku Mato Osja e kishte mallkuar!

E sheh se si Brenda atyre shpellave kanë mbetur gjurmët e një të kaluare të largët, po të hysh nëpër ato shpella do të dëgjosh do zëra që të ngjallin frikë. Ata zëra të tmerrshëm, ato gjëmë të llahtarshme që dalin nga gjiri i shkëmbit, nga ku hera-herës ngrihret një britmë e mprehtë dhe një dam-dume e dalur nga shpella e daullës. Atëherë të gjithë barinjtë e fshatit dhe fshatrave tjera, qoftë dhe njerëzit e rastit ikin të frikësuar, se nata është gati për t’u shfaqur dhe, kë e zë terri pranë këtij shkëmbi kështjelle do ta rrëmbejnë djajtë dhe ai njeri më pastaj do të jetoj i çmendur…



   *



E tillë ishte legjenda e pyjeve, për Gurin e Mato Osit, që nëpër shtëpitë e fshatit Verona, fshatarët e tregojnë here pas here, jo pa frikë. Porse besimet e kota Vashë nuk kanë lënë rrënjë tek unë, ndërsa në kohërat e mëparshme dhe burrat me mendje të kthejlltë dronin dhe besonin në demonët, ëngjëjt, vampireët, lugetërit. E di fare mire, që vite më pare kur u shfaq në mendjet e njerëzve ai lugati që ishte ngritur nga varrezat e Rrezinës mbi xhaminë e fshatit. Pastaj kuçedrat, fantazmat e ndryshme ende tregohen tek vendasit.

A të kujtohet ai njeriu me kitarë?

Po. Më kujtohet e ke fjalën për atë poetin nga Dukagjini që vinte për pushim në fshatin tone.

E , pse më pyete për të?

Eh!...me siguri ai kishedi sa here i ka dëgjuar me vëmendje këto legjenda, nga fshatarët e Veronës. Ai, thonë fshatarët, i ka shëtitur pëllmbë për pëllëmbë këto bjeshkë të mrekulluara. Kush e di sa here ka hyrë për kurreshtje nëpër thellësitë e këtyre pyjeve. Andej, fishkëllimat e erës duken si vaje misterioze; klithma bishash;  dhe nga legjenda aq here të dëgjuar, që fatalisht robëron tërë qenien.poeti me siguri ka mbajtur shënime për këto legjenda. Ka ndodhur disa here pas dëgjimit të këtyre legjendave, ta merrte në dorë kitarën dhe me shokun e tij të ushtrisë, i cili i binte mire fizharmonikës, së bashku krijonin një mini – orkestër, me ato jone të ëmbla, frymzuese dashurie. Shumë nga ato melodi qenë krijuar prej tij. Pastaj shpjegimi për lulet dhe thuarja  e tyre në vargje ishin gjëra më të bukura për të.

Ata njerëz që gjendëshin pranë tij përjetonin çastet më të mrekullueshme të jetës, thoshin fshatarët, që kishin pasur rastin të rrinin më të në natyrë apo në dhoma miqësh. Ai do të lozte pastaj si të qe në teatër Halilin e Hajrinë, njëkohësisht luante tragjedinë e Hamletit nga Shekspiri. Do të lozte me një shkathtësi pasionante që i ngazëllente të pranishmit. Ai qe një artist i vërtetë dhe një shpirt poet i talentuar.

Vasha,ndjeu vetën të çlodhur e të lumtur që po kalonte piknikun me Hektorin.

----------


## biligoa

II 



Natën e kaluar, me njëzet e tetë shtator, Hektorit i ndodhi një gjë e çuditshme. Kishte një parandjenjë të papërcaktuar edhe pse nuk ishte mistik i parandjenjave dhe magjive as që u besonte. Ishte duke lexuar “Kanunin”e Lekë Dukagjinit, po merrte njohurit e para nga kjo vepër shkencore e Shtjefën Gjeçovit, kur ndër të tjera në këto kodifikime shkruhej:

“Shtëpia e shqiptarit është e zotit dhe mikut”.

Plak mbi plak, kanuni s’njeh”.

“Lajmëtari nuk bie në faj, për fjalën e thenë, sepse flet në emër të atij që e dërgon”.

“Po e gjete thiun në dëm, bjeri pushkë”.

Ja, këto ligje të maleve, ç’njohuri e rrallë nga lëmi i të drejtës zakonore, ç’admirim sollën nëpërmjrt këtyre normave, të stërgjyshërve tanë, ç’thesar i shtrenjtë i kultuerës sonë kombëtare, ç’njohuri e rrallë ka dalur nga shpirti i një populli ndër më të lashtët në Ballkanin e trazuar.

Dikur vonë la librin e hapur e ra në gjumë…

Mirpo, gjumi i iku. Ç’të bënte?

Asgjë nuk pipëtinte. Trembej, Hektori, përse ishte aq qetësi.

Mendimet i vinin të shkapërderdhura dhe përbluante mëri në pushtuesin. Papritmas iu duk sikur në dhomën e fjetjes i hyri një e qeshur, krejtësisht e pnajohur. Iu shfaq befas një figure e ndritshme me pamje tërheqëse, me një fytyrë që shkrepëtiu midis territ! Kish hapur sytë dhe shikonte në hapsirrën e errët. I vijëzohej fytyra e poetit të vrarë në megrim…Shikimi i tij ngulmues e shigjetoi në zemër dhe diçka e ndrydhi përbrenda.i përflkaur në fytyrë i tha:

“Hektor vazhdo rrugën që ke nisur. Vazhdo të lexosh dhe të shkruash pa diktate! Vazhdo të jesh i tillë çfarë je, se nuk mbyllën jo, shtigjet e shpresës”.

Shtigjet e shpresës duan t’i mbyllin njerëzit e pa dinjitet e analfabetët. Edhe ata që janë të shitur tek i huaji. Ata janë si nata e trishtimit e të pashpresë. Të pashpresët janë si kali i Trojës, si krrokama e korbit, si vaji i shtrigave. Këto krijesa monstruoze trishtimi dhe tmerri të mbulojnë si terri…Pashpresa ka dalur nga kutia e Pandorës, porse në saje të Prometheut u mbyll kjo kuti e pashpresë dhe, në të kishte mbetur vetëm shpresa. Pashpresa, sollitëligën, xhelozinë, smirën, shpifjen, përtacinë, hipokrizinë dhe grykësinë ambicioze që shëmbëllejnë në Memfistofelin te Gëteja…Ndërkaq shpresa sjell :adams: jallërinë, mbarësinë, dashurinë, urtësinë, mençurinë, guximin dhe diturinë, që u shëmbëllejnë engjëjve të Fan Nolit…

Duke soditur në hapsirë dhe duke e përshkruar disi atë pikllim të paqartë, i dukej se Brenda hapësirës së errët endeshin shpirtëra të lig që vdekja u rrinte në përgjim, të ardhur nga zjarri skëterrë i Dantes për ta vrojtuar poetin e vrarë në megrim.

Tërë natën u përpëlit me këto pamje të çuditshme. Krijesa ogurzezë po e përcillte edhe pas vdekjes poetin, i cili nuk mund t’i shpëtojë syrit të keq, veshit të hapur, duarve që prekin hiqin, hije që shkasin në errësirë, mendjes së krisur dhe klaneve plehra, mashtruesve të përkryer që gjithnji përsërisin të njejtën, rojeve të mjegullës që mbi ujin e turbullt gjëmojnë plogshëm kah Dardania…

Nga tërë ky ankth dhe fare i shkallmuar, hetoi, se mendimet i fluturonin te varri i poetit. Mbi atë varr që gjasonte në një lulishte, që terrin shqyente një flake pishe. Dhe, hëna atë natë ulej mbi tokë. Për t’i bërë homazh poetit shënjtor, i cili rrinte mes dritës së yjeve…Ndërsa fantazma e Hamletit sillej mbi varr, për ta hetuar çështjen mbi vrasjen e poetit!...

Ç’përbluante dhe ai ashtu nëpër tru…fantazma e Hamletir të çmendur, Princit të Danimarkës, të hetoj vrasjen e poetit. E pakuptueshme!...Çfare e shtyn këtë fantazmë të ngulmojë në zbulimin e vrasëve të një poeti ballkanas .Vrasësit e tij deri diku janë të njohur për opinionin.

Ç’do të thotë kjo? 

Ç’madhështi e kësaj tragjike!

-    Ç’do të thotë i tërë ky avaz? Shpejgohu të lutëm Hamlet se s,marr gjë vesh nga kjo punë!... 

-    Po si s’kuptoni, krimi ka ndodhur në një nga shtetet më të fuqishme të Evropës plakë…

Më shqetëson fakti,se kjo Evropë edhe më përpara nëpër konferencat e saja, tashmë të njohura nga historia botërore, kombit të poetit i kishin bërë krimet ndër më të mëdhatë që i njeh historia. Ata mund të zgjidhnin midis krimit dhe drejtësisë.

         Por jo, mu ky shtet dhe shtetet e tjera të mëdha të kësaj evrope e shërbyen krimin. Prandaj dua që ta pastroj ndërgjegjen time si qytetar i Evropës dhe, ngriti zërin i drithëruar nga nervozizmi: - hidhni poshtë mëkatet! Tregojeni shpitrin lakuriq, zhvishuni nga ata tituj bombastik si tollumbace të fryra, kinse jeni për drejtësi. Ç’fjalë e tituj të zbarzur. Drejtësi për ligje, madje, madje, thoni se janë ligje demokratike…Lerëni këto gjepura, zëvëndësoni më mire tërë këto maska, me një fjalë të vetme, interese të ilustruara, nga kozmetika françeze e ajo e Bizmarkut…Interese të mjera! Ambicie të çmendura! Atëherë keni thenë të vërtetën…Kriminelët i janë të njohur drejtësisë botërore, por asaj i duhet tani pamëshirshëm të dënojë krimin dhe kriminelët. Nëse doni ta shfajsoni veten nga krimi!...

         Në terrin e kësaj nate mbretëroi në Hektorin një heshtje magjistare, që mbushi hapsirën e zbrazët. Drithërohej nga këto figura fantazmogorike që i bënë ligjërime në trurin e tij, por që i dukej se fantazmat kishin dalur nga libri i hapur “Kanuni” i Lekë Dukagjinit, që me të mbyllur librin, iu kthyen ndjenjat e shkapërderdhura te nisma e shpirtit…

----------


## biligoa

III 



Kish lënë dritaren hapur .Mendjen e kish te ajo nata kur u shfaq ajo fytyra e vijëzuar e poetit dhe, po mundohej, ah!...Sikur të më shfaqej përsëri e të bisedoja me të për shumë gjëra…Ai kishte besim tek forca e ndërdijes që do ta orientonte kah ai besim në vetvete. Për diç të tillë kish lexuar në librin e Xhozef Marfit, ku mes tjerash kish nënvizuar:”…Ndërdija është burim i idealeve, i synimeve dhe i veprave njerëzore. – Nëpërmjet saj Shekspiri i njohu të vërtetat e mëdha ,të fshehura me shekuj nga  lloji njerëzor”.

Ashtu siç mendonte, po ashtu edhe do të ndodhte, pas pak çastesh u duk përsëri ajo figura paksa e njohur tani për Hektorin, porse me një formë tjetër nga nata e mëparshme. Poeti kësaj radhe u paraqit me kurorë mbi krye dhe në dorë mbante lapsin dhe një degë ulliri, që gjasonte në perëndinë e dijes dhe paqes.

Kjo figure madhështore që i paraqitej, i dukej si një lloj drite që is hpërndante tmerret e natës së errët.

Pastaj filloi bisedën Hektori. Me paraqitjen tuaj të pare që isha i befasuar dhe jashtëzakonisht i habitur asgjë nuk mësova për ju dhe, dua që të di:

Kush jeni ju?

Emrin tim doni ta mësoni?

Quhem, Lajmëtar Çlirimi!

E cili jeni?

Jam një nga të arratisurit nga Atdheu dhe i mërguar në Landin e Baden Vyrtenburgut në RF të Gjermanisë, i vendosur në Untergrupenbah. Jam arratisur nga atdheu im shumë i dashur për arsye politike. Me profesion jam gazetar. Letërsinë dhe muzikën i zotëroj mire…

Tjetër?

Çfarë t’u them tjetër?!

S’po kuptoj a vërtet ju jeni Lajmëtari!?

P, po për këtë të jeni më se të sigurt.

Kurse unë ju dija për të vrarë e ju më shfaqeni i gjallë.- Nga kjo e papritur një djersë e ftohtë filloi t’i dukej në ballë.

Jo! – tha, - Nga ana fizike vërtet tradhëtia më ka vrarë, porse nga ana shpirtërore jam i pavdekshëm. Njëkohësisht shpirti im kryengritës lëviz nga një skaj në skajin tjetër në Shqipërinë etnike…Kështu dua ta përmbush misionin e nisur…Nga forca e ndërdijes suaj u shfaqa edhe te ju!...

Urdhëroni,  pra, ç’dëshironi tjetër të pyesni?

Dua t’ju pyes: Si dështoi atentati paraprak ndaj jush?...

Po,- vijoi Lajmëtari – një ditë janari kisha dalur në dritare dhe po shikoja rrugën përposh banesës sime. Nga dritat e elektrikut shikoja tek po sillej atje poshtë një njeri fill, i vetëm. Porse edhe shikimi i tij i përhumbur ishte ngulitur kah dritarja ime. I kishte ngulur sytë si dreqi…

Ti e njihje atë?

Nuk di në e kisha pare dikund. Nga sjelljet, e kuptova se ishte ndonjëri nga ata bashkëatdhetarët e mi…Zura të mendoja për këtë njeri, mos rastësisht e kishte zënë nata këtejpari dhe, me siguri nuk dinte nga t’ia mbante. Pas gjithë kësaj skene, vendosa të dilja e ta ftoja për konak atë të panjohur…

Me të dalur jashtë e thirra:

Hej,ti!

Ç’keni? - mu përgjigj i panjohuri.

Më duket se jeni andej nga Kosova?

Po! – u përgjigj i panjohuri. – Nga, Kosova jam! Duke përbluar në mendje se si më erdhi shansi që tani ta vras. Por, diçka nga thellësia e shpirtit më erdhi një si arsyetim tjetër ta lë për më vonë…

Ç’doni? -  më pyeti i panjohuri.

Edhe unë nga andej jam! – thash,eja në banesën time, sonte po të pranoj për mik shtëpie…Eja!...Të panjohurit iu rënqeth tërë trupi nga të ftohtit. Pati njëfarë ndruajtje. Pastaj e ndoqi prapa. 

Ky i fundit e udhëhoqi nëpërmjet kthinave të ndryshme të ndërtesës dhe e dërgoi drejt në dhomën e miqve. I kërkoi ndjesë se askend nga familja nuk e kishte aty, pos vëllait që ishte në dhomën tjetër dhe i nxënë me disa punë…

Dhoma ku i pritnin mysafirët ishte e mobiluar thjesht. Kish një minder të pastërt me qoshe, një tavolinë pune, mbi të një makinë elektrike shkrimi, e disa letra të shpërndara gjithandej, si dhe disa karrige, e nja dy kolltuqe e një vitrin të bukur. Në ballin e dhomës binte në sy portreti madheshtor i Hasan Prishtinës. Artisti gjenial kish pikturuar heroin. Sigurisht që nuk ishte takuar me Hasan Prishtinën, por e kish punuar në bazë të fotografisë dhe parafytyrimeve…Një bukuri që di ta bëjë vetëm artisti dhe jo kushdo…Ç’fuqi jete jepte vështrimi i patriotit të vrarë nga zagar të Ahmet Zogut në Selanik. Q’ëmbëlsirë shihej në buzëqeshjen e tij prej urtaku dhe, njëkohësisht prej trimi. Veshja e tij ishte bërë me një elegance. Po ajo çanta e mbërthyer nga dorë e majtë…Ah! Ç’pasuri! Epo,të lumtë piktor!

I ulur në minder i panjohuri në bisedë me Lajmëtarin i tregonte se ishte nga Rajoni i Rrafshit tëDukagjinit, afër maleve të Sharrit dhe se quhej Analfabet Fushta, që fliste si i përhumbur…Pastaj ra heshtja…Për atë kohë Analfabeti mbeti ëndërrtarë një cope here. Ai  besonte në Muhamed Arabin duke e vizituar te Guri i Qabesë. Besonte edhe në Jezu Krishtin e kryqëzuar në Kalvar golgota, në Guatam Budën…Në Mahavirën, por nuk dinte nëse besonte në vetvetën. Ai i kishte shkapërderdhur mendimet në luftën për para si haxhiu i Qabesë së Përdrinës, në fuqin për të arritur në majat e larta të politikës analfabetiste, në prestigj për t’u dukur në skenë se edhe ai është njëfar *** – muti, ne reputacion dhe abuzim. Jeta e tij nuk ishte asgjë tjetër përpos fuqi e parapërgaditur për të hyrë në skenën e politikës. E politika nga filozofët njihet si një tirane që urdhëron çdo gjë kundër brendisë së shpirtit.

“ Sa mikpritës qenka ky njeri!  Sa i zgjuar që më duket, sa i dashur e i afërt me njerëz! Sa i kulturuar e ç’talent që paska. Ndërsa unë nga Shefi im kam marrë urdhër ta vras. Ky nuk e di qëllimin tim…” – më dukej se fliste me vete Analfabeti.

Një vale gjaku e vërshoi nëpër kokë. Sytë e tij flakëritën.

Mik i  nderuar…- thirri Lajmëtari. – Mos dëshironi të bini, për të fjetur. Ju shoh se jeni paksa të lodhur. Disi më dukeni si i përhumbur? Pse s’flisni zotëri?  Mos keni nevoj për gjësend?

Analfabeti si i hipnotizuar shtrëngoi në dorën e tij dorëzën e revolës…Lajmëtari vërejti gjestin jo njerëzor të tij. I tha:

- Vini për të më vrarë? Keni marrë urdhër nga ata të UDB-së për të kryer atantat ndaj meje?!

 - Po! – tha si i përhumbur Analfabeti. 

 - Pse?

 - Kështu më kanë urdhëruar?

 - Po kush të ka urdhëruar?

 - Shefi im zotëri…- ai më ka thenë se duhet ta vrisni

Lajmëtarin, se është spiun i Jugosllavisë!... 

 - Keni argumente për një akuzë kaq të rendë kunder meje zotëri?!

         - Unë personalisht nuk di asgjë, por Shefi më ka thenë se për këtë egzistojnë disa fakte?!...

         - E keni menduar e peshuar mire këtë fare pune, se mos ju ka future shefi në lojra dinake? Mos është ky një gjykim tepër i gabuar për mua!...

         -   Eh! Sa jam lodhur nga këto thashetheme që fliten e përfliten kundër meje, pa kurrfarë argumenti. Kam bindjen time se këto thashetheme burojnë dhe gatuhen në kuzhinat e kryeqendrës jugosllave dhe, ndoshta edhe t’i Analfabet je bërë njëra nga veglat qorre të tyre. Mos edhe t’i je nga ajo pjella e Qoftëlargut? – mendoi Lajmëtari me vete dhe tha: “ I gjori, ndoshta vetëm di të zbatoj urdhërat e eprorëve të tij, pa i kuptuar fare”.

 - Zotëri s’keni pse më ofendoni me fjalë të rënda. Nuk jam vegël e shkaut, por jam në luftë kundër tij, andaj largoni nga koka e juaj ato mendime të gabuara që i krijuat për mua, unë i takoj Lëvizjes…

 -  Oh! Jo zotëri.

Sikur të ishe kështu si thoni, nuk do ta merrje përsipër një detyrë kaq budallaqe. Ti je njeri i lëkundur, lum miku. Ju s’jeni një krushk lirie, sado që e mbani veten për të tillë. Mendova njëherë se mos u ndodhët rastësisht pranë banesës time, se thotë urtia popullore: “Rasti është mbret i botës”. Dhe, kështu mendova mos rastësia na bëri edhe miq… 

Por, ja që ju kishit ardhur me qëllim të caktuar. Sa po preket dorëzën e revolës mendoja se kishit shpirtin e një trimi, por edhe kjo s’qe asesi e vërtetë. Po të ishit trim do ta kryenit atentatin dhe kështu di ta kishit kryer porosinë e Shefit tuaj. Juve u mungoi guximi. Kështu i zbuluat qëllimet tuaja pa e bërë krimin…Atëherë thash, mos kishe shpirtin e një spiuni të paguar, por tani po kuptoj se ju jeni më i poshtër se një spiun jugosllav. Që tani po jepni proven se i takoni kategorisë së qyqarëve.

Derisa po flisja, rastësisht kryqëzova krahët.

Analfabeti zemërdridhur si ajo përralla e lepurit, çoi dorën në brez dhe jeta e Lajmëtarit qe në rrezik, por i priu fati,Lajmëtari e kërcënoi duke i thenë që të ulë dorën, se e dinte fare mire që nuk kishte guxim ta shkrepte armën.

Ju keni frikë, menduat se po të qëlloni në mua, vëllau im gjendet në dhomën tjetër, nuk do t’ju linte të gjallë të iknit. Ju nuk jeni aq naiv sa dukeni. Juve ju kanë dërguar për të më vrarë, më të vërtetë jeni nga soji i lapërdharëve e po prandaj keni frikë.

Po kjo do t’u kushtoj shtrenjtë. Njëherë tjetër nuk do t’i shpëtoni atentatit. Murmuriti analfabeti.

Shkoni, Analfabet, shkoni, as që do të çaj kokë për ju në të aedhmen, sikundër s’jam bërë merak as në të kaluarën. Juve nuk ju përcjell mëqë jeni qyqarë për të huajin, ndërsa trim për vëllaun…Shkoni ju lutem…Shkoni në rrotë të s’ëmës!...

Lajmëtari kish hapur derën.

Po vëllai i tij,Liri, kishte zënë derën, pasi nga dhoma e tij kish dëgjuar bisedën…

Lëre të shkoj kjo qelbësirë Liri, asgjë mos i bëj…Mos ia merr as revolën…Lëre të shkoj ky qyqar…Po e fal…Se s’ka ditur se ç’bën…Ndërkaq , Analfabeti u largua, s’pa se nga iku, i tramkosur nga turpi. Sytë iu kishin terratisur, kaq rendë i tronditur kish pyetur veten: “Oh…ndoshta vërtet jam bërë qyqar?...”

Fantazma e Lajmëtarit u zhduk njëkohësisht nga vegimet e tij ëndrrimtare. Shpirti i Ljmëtarit i shndërruar në fantazmë fluturoi drejt qiellit të hyjëshëm, me premtimin e dhënë se do t’i shfaqej Hektorit, në ndonjë nga netët tjera…Ndërsa gjumi po i qepej në sy duke i lënë çdo gjë të mjegulluar.

----------


## biligoa

IV



Ngjarja e asaj nate që kish ndodhur në banesën e Lajmëtarit, i dukej Brenda vetes si një zbrazëtirë e jetës që shpjente drejt në greminën e thellë që asgjë s’mund ta mbushte.

I prishur në fytyrë, i zbetë në dukje, udhëtonte duke menduar e shpresuar në Shtutgart do ta gjente Shefin.

Gjatë udhëtimit i dërmuar në shpirt e mundonte një tortur e tmerrshme. Kujtonte veten se mos ish vërtetë një vegël qorre në duart e Shefit, i cili me dinakërin prej Uliksi, dinte ta keqpërdorte. Në çast ndjeu një ndryshim të shlirshëm. I dukej se qielli dhe toka ishin gremina e jetës së tij, pasi që ato mbanin kaq padrejtësi, meqë deshi ta privonte nga jeta, një të pafajshëm, i shtyrë prej të tjerëve.

- Jo,jo! Oh! Mos isha i manipuluar prej të tjerëve!  - pëshpëriti thellë. 

- Me t’u ndalur autobusi në stacionin kryesor të Shtutgartit, me nxitim, Analfabeti u drejtua nga zyra e Shefit. Sapo hyri në zyrë, gjeti Shefin ulur në karrige tek punonte diçka në kompjuter. 

- Ah,ju jeni zotëri?

- Po,unë… - tha me një zë paksa të ngjizur, me nervozizëm vijoi:  

- Zotëri,Shef më jepni përgjigje të sinqertë nëse u ka mbetur diçka nga sinqeriteti… 

- Po si! – i tha Shefi.

- Një natë më par, më thatë se Lajmëtar Çlirimi ishte një nga spiunët jugosllavë. Më patët thenë se për këtë posedoni edhe fakte! 

- Po, po! – tha Shefi paksa i habitur.

- Atëherë që tani dua të mi tregoni ato fakte, ku i keni?

- Po ç’ju duhen faktet. Ju e vratë atë? – ia çakërriti sytë.

- Jo, jo! – tha Analfabeti.

- E pse?

- Sepse pata frikë!...

- Ah, qyqar! – bërtiti me një zë të lartë Shefi. – Pse?...Pse?...

- Sepse duhet të njihem me faktet, në është ai me të vërtetë spiun…Mua më është mbushur mendja se ai kurrë s’ka për të qenë spiun! Është e kundërta e asaj që thuhet. Ai është një patriot e shkuar patrioti. Dhe, ja kjo është ajo që më brengos, që më tmerron, që më çmend në këto vite të veprimtarisë. Prandaj, ndjej diçka të zezë në brendin e shpirtit tuaj, zotëri Brusha! Për here të par ia përmendi emrin Shefit të tij. Shpeshherë, në netët e gjata të pagjumë, dëshiroja që ta ndriçoj brendësin tuaj të errët. Shpeshherë fantazia ime rrokullisej në gjirin e dallgëve rrëmbyese.

Ishin ato dallgë që paralajmërojnë shtërgatën, që luftonin ashpërsisht në zemrën e tij pendestare.

Brusha u rrënqeth, pastaj stepi.

Ç’do të thuash me këtë?  

-   Ju jetoni nga një botë e errët pasionesh dhe ambiciesh të sëmura, që ju rrokullisin nëpër retë e ndotura të dëshirave tuaja të errata dhe lakmive të ulta.

Më kuptoni zotëri, ku i keni argumentet që thoshit?

Brusha fare i qetë iu përgjegj:

Zotëri, Zefi uluni të bisedojmë shtruar siç kemi biseduar dhe here të tjera! 

Ishte hera e pare që ia përmendi emrin e vërtetë përpara sekretareshës së tij, ajo për here të pare dëgjoi e mrin e vërtetë! Pra emiri  Analfabeti kishte qenë emri konspirativ i Zefit! – Rrini i qetë zotëri Zefi! Besomë mua. Se mendja jote agonizon, zemra jote vuan për gjëra të kota, dora jota qenka dridhur, por mendo se vetëm një dyshim sado i vogël qoftë, mund t’i tradhëtojë të gjitha. Prandaj qetësohuni dhe, kini besim në mua dhe shokët tu, duhet me çdo kusht të vazhdoni bashkëpunimin me ne, në atë mënyrë, thuase s’ka ndodhur asgjë e jashtëzakonshme.

Kështu e mori me të mire Zefin duke i premtuar që së shpejti do t’i mësonte të gjitha, mbasi së shpejti do të mbahej mbledhja e këshillit drejtues të Organizatës politike ku ata vepronin.

Pas pak çastesh Zefi u largua nga zyra. Hapëroi si i  lodhur për në banesën e tij. Rrugës përhidhej në perden e imagjinatës. Pse kështu? Kundërshtonte me gjithë fuqinë, ndiesin e çudishme të marrëzisë. Në atë gjendje shpirtërore hyri në banesë. I dërrmuar ra në shtratin e tij.Kujtimet i fërfëllonin atje në vendlindjen e tij ku kishte punuar si kontrabandist kuajsh. Ajo për të ishte punë e lehtë dhe s’merakosej fare për problemet që i dilnin nga kjo kontrabandë prej xhambazllëku. Pas pak çastesh kish fluturuar në botën e lumtur të Morfeut…* 



*Morfeu – Zoti i gjumit sipas mitologjisë.

----------


## biligoa

V 

Pse disa njerëz i shohin gjërat me paragjykime? Pse më tepër i besohet rrenës së të vërtetës? Kush është fajtor për këto botëkuptime dhe kapricie tonat për të paragjykuer jo drejtë? Pse kaq shumë thashetheme në mjediset tona? A nuk do të ishte më mire sikur të ulemi e sheshit t’i shohim gjërat ashtu siç janë? Pse është e përhapur si një epidemi pseudovlera dhe pseudonjeriu? Pse jemi kaq shumë të ndarë e të përçarë deri në gërditje nëpër parti politike, shoqata e grupe të ndryshme klanesh, kur jemi nën thundrën e huaj?!  Një popill i ndarë nga shteti amë, siç jemi ne shqiptarët e Kosovës së shumëvuajtur, nuk i duhet, urrejtja, paragjykimi, mostoleranca, mosmirëkuptimi, mosdurimi ndaj vëllaut, fyerja dhe nënçmimi! Ndoshta imponimi në hallkat e panumërta të vargojve të jetës sonë, ka ndikuar edhe në vetë mënyrën tone të te menduarit. Sigurisht që në trurin tone janë ngulitur ato pykat e të huajve, që na mbajtën, e po na mbajnë ende të robëruar në sa e sa shekuj. Ata lane shumë vrragë në ne, na lane pengesat e ngritura si hekurat e grilave, lane ato vese të mykura që ciasin si vaje shtrigash, lane atë thyerjen shpirtërore e mendore, një populli ndër më të vjetër e më të vyer të ballkanit e pse jo edhe të Evropës?! Lanë për ne fyerje të panumërta që nuk i bartin as karvanet e shkretëtirave arabe, as trenat e Japonisë së largët, as aeroplanët transportues amerikan, as edhe anijet e mallrave transportuese angleze. Në vargun e gjatë të rasteve të tilla, i barti mbi kurrizet e tij një popull i tërë, siç i quan një analist i ynë në “Tragjikët e Ballkanit”. Pse ? në tragjedinë tone kolektive të jetoj i huaji në lumturi!...}ç’përpjekje mbinjerëzore bëri ky popull për t’i mbijetuar shekujt e trazuar dhe, ende nuk arriti në fitorën e tij përfundimtare që të jetoj i lire dhe i bashkuar. Kush po e pengon këtë popull që vazhdimisht po has në mosukses?! A është për të gjitha këto fajtor gjithnjë vetëm i huaji, apo edhe vetvetja e tij? Cila është në të vërtetë, apo të dyja së bashku bashkëudhëtojnë me ne? Pse tërë kjo paaftësi? 

         Një gjendje e tillë edhe për sa kohë do të vazhdojë! – pyeti veten Hektori…O Zot, çfarë ironie! Po ejani t’i bashkojmë mendjet dhe zemrat e t’i luftojmë këto mbeturina të kohës së mbrapshtë që na u varën e na varen ende si “ishulli i gjarpërinjve” që pine gjakun tone të pastër shqiptar, që na i varën si googolët e maskenballëve të “Natës së Shtrigave”, si “Kufomat e gjalla” haitiane, si shpirtërat e parahatshëm”angleze, si Drakulla karpatiane dhe, si fakirët e Indisë, që levitojnë dhe ecin nëpër zjarr. Deri kur do të lozim rolin e një makine me ecje të rendë e më sy të pa ninëza…Ta heqim e zhdukim nga hapsira jonë shqiptare farën e këtyre barojave të këqia që po metamorfizohen në udhëkryqet tona! Nën petkun e mosnjohjes sa duhet dhe të mos interpretimit të drejtë, nga vetë doktrinat ideologjike e fetare të apostujve të shumtë.

         Andaj, na vetë duhet t’i luftojmë me këmbëngulje në të drejtën e të jetuarit me dashurinë e forces dhe arsyes për të qenë të lire e të bashkuar…

         Nga jasht u dëgjua zilja, njëkohësisht Hektori ktheu kokën. Derisa ishte hapur dera dhe të pragu u duk shoku i tij i idealeve, Loni. Pas një përqafimi , si shoku me shokun që e shtrëngojnë dorën, hynë në dhomën gjatoshe me dritare të kthyera nga perendimi e me mure  të veshura me rrasa gurësh përjashta. Brenda muret ishin të veshura me dërrasa prej pishe që shkëlqenin nga pastërtia. Zunë vend në mindere, njeri pran tjetrit dhe ia nisen nga biseda. Biseda rridhte e qetë për ngjarjet e kaluara me peripeci të ndryshme e të dhimbshme, për ngjarjet e kohës që po jetonim e që janë të ngarkuara me ngjarjet e rënduar politike me plot të papritura. Biseduan më pastaj për letërsinë. Kishin pasur rastin që të dy të kishin lexuar “ Mbi Rrebelimin” e Osho Rajnesh, në mes të tjerash  Loni shpjegoi disa mendime të Rajneshit.

         Ndër të tjera tha:” Qetësi për rrebelin është drita e tij e vërtettë, harmonia e zemrës së tij, shkrirja e tij në rezistencë. Të gjitha konfliktet me mendjen janë vetëm për shkak të kujtimeve nga e kaluara. Te rrebeli mendja më nuk është e ndar, e copëtuar, shizofrenike”, - e plotësoi Hektori.”Mendja e tij është bërë një tërësi organike”.

         Ashtu është, - tha Loni dhe vazhdoi:

         “Njeriu thoshteRajneshi, me tërë forcën evet lufton kundër synimeve të veta për të vërtetën – sepse tradicionalistët e mësojnë se nuk duhet të kërkohet e vërteta. Të bindin se ajo tanimë është e gjetur, kështu që vetëm duhet të besohet në të. Ti vetëm beso!”.

         Edhe për Lajmëtarin është thenë se e vrau UDB-ja jugosllave dhe, kaq. Çdo kërkim i mëtutjeshëm konsiderohet si revolt. Si  diçka e padëshirueshme. Kurrë s’është thenë e vërteta e plotë për vrasjen e tij dhe atyre dy të tjerëve që u vranë së bashku me të. Nuk është e mjaftueshme e thëna se e vrau armiku dhe më kaq t’i vihet pika, sepse lind pyetja tjetër: Armiku kë ka angazhuar në këtë krim? Sa veta ishin? Cilët ishin?! A janë kapur kriminelët nga ana e drejtësisië për ta marrë dënimin e merituar? – Me sa kam njohuri unë – tha kësaj radhe Hektori, - deri sot nuk është dëgjuar publikisht të jetë dënuar ndonjeri nga kriminelët për këtë krim!...

         Si rrjedhoj po na del se krimi është më i forte se drejtësia, përderisa rron krimi. Përderis krimi vazhdon si i tillë, ne jemi të detyruar t’i marrim masat dhe të përgaditemi për vetmbrojtje.

         Loni kishte aftësi t’ia kuptonte mire tronditjen shpirtërore Hektorit. Kurrë ndonjëherë në jetën e tij nuk i kish qëlluar  të ndeshej me një shfaqje të tillë si ajo fantazma e Lajmëtarit të Hamletit. Qfarë çudirash të befasishme po ndodhin te ky njeri kaq i edukuar, kaq modern, kaq i gjerë në mendime. Ky njeri është i rrahur i kalitur në përvojën e jetës, sa i mësuar e largpamës që është, sa nuk është goditur me të madhe nga armiku dhe ka mbetur i pazbuluar në veprimtarin patriotike kundër pushtuesit serb. U shkund nga këto mendime dhe vijoi :

- Hektor, - tha Loni. – kam dëgjuar që jeni mjaft kurreshtar të mësoni të vërtetën se kush e vrau Lajmëtarin!  

- Po ! – tha Hektori. – Jam vërtet i interesuar dhe kur të ndriçohet kjo vrasje do ta ndjej veten të lehtësuar.

- Nëse kjo gjë u intereson ,me siguri se do ta mësoni.Unë kam mendimin se ju jeni mjaft mendjemprehtë. Jeni i zgjuar dhe i shkathtë. Ju lutem mos më keqkuptoni për këto lavdata. Ju jeni një njeri i zoti dhe, i gatshëm për çdo sakrifice për çështjen e atdheut tone të shenjtë…Jeni hokatar, zemërmirë, i drejtë në gjykime dhe kurrë nuk më ka rënë t’u dëgjoj të paragjykoni për ndokend. Jeni i zoti, në momente më kritike dini ta përmbani vetën. Jeni aq i forte sa për të mirën e atdheut edhe të sakrifikoheni. Keni forc dhe fantazi për të përballur të papriturat.Andaj, duhet punuar shumë për t’i përmbytur ato kohëra të të pasurit dhe influences, që drejtojnë fatet e njerëzimit. Mendoj se tani është koha e autoritetit dhe arsyeshmërisë. Kështu pra shoku Hektor së bashku me shokët e celules e kemi pleqëruar punën se ju jeni person i përshtatshëm, meqë milicia jugosllave nuk ka, pale, sa të dhëna për ju dhe nuk ju konsideron si të rrezikshëm për pushtetin në fjalë Pra,kjo të krijoi mundësi ty dhe neve,  që legalisht me një detyrë të caktuar të shkoni në Gjermani…

         - A jeni i gatshëm për një detyrë të tillë? A i pranoni udhëzimet që do t’i merrni një për një nga ana ime? – e pyeti Loni.

         - Posi,pajtohem plotësisht dhe jam i gatshëm për çdo gjë, që më ngarkojnë shokët, sipas mundësive të mia. – U përgjegj Hektori.

         - Ne kemi mbëledhur disa deviza për shpenzime të udhëtimit,q ë ju do t’i merrni më vete. Nëse dëshironi mund ta merrni më vete edhe shoqën tuaj të jetës…

         - Pajtohem plotësisht dhe patjetër që do ta marr me vete edhe të dashurën Vashë!

         - Do të shkoni në Gjermani në qytetin e Shtutgartit. Atje do ta takosh një njeri që është yni. Dhe, ai është i organizuar. Emrin e ka Shpëtim. Atë e kemi vënë në dijeni për çdo gjë. Pra, ai di të gjitha për ju! Për çdo gjë vetëm më të do të konsultohesh dhe pastaj të veprosh. Për gjërat e rendësishme të Organizatës sonë s’ke nevojë të kërkosh ndihmën e askujt tjetër.Qartë!?...

         - Po, po,fare qartë.

         - Atje, Shpëtimi do të ju gjejë banesën dhe punën. Do të ju jape udhëzimet ç’të është e nevojshme për veprim të mëtutjeshëm!

         Fjalët e tij rridhnin zakonisht të qeta, si ujërat e një lumi që nuk rrjedh i rrëmbyeshëm. Të dukej që ky zë vinte nga varri i poetit të vrarë në megrim. Ky zë dukej sikur dilte edhe nga varri i poetit të vrarë në zyrat e UDB-së, pra atij poeti që quhej poet i flamurit të kombit…Dhe, vërtet ai ishte bërë një me flamurin që mbante atë shkabën e zezë në mes të fushës së kuqe…Gjaku i tij ia kishte shtuar edhe më shumë bukurinë dhe madhështinë këtij flamuari aq të mrekullueshëm të Skënderbeut…Ndërsa ata të dy po bisedonin, Vasha u solli dy gota çaji kamomili dhe mori me vete filxhanat e kafesë. Doli menjëherë nga dhoma e pritjes me një buzëqeshje diskrete, duke mos dashur t’i pengonte ata nga biseda që ishte në përfundim e sipër.

         Loni pa humbur kohë vazhdoi bisedën nga aty ku e kishte lënë ende të pambaruar.

         - Atje është me rendësi që ju të mbani të njejtin qëndrim, pra, pa anime me të gjitha grupet politike që veprojnë e punojnë në dobi të çlirimit kombëtar. Ta respektosh dhe t’i dalësh në krahë çdo qëllimi të mirë të tyre…Të jesh kundër çdo përçarje, thashethëmeve dhe, kundër grindjeve të grupeve politike që atje janë të shumta dhe të larmishme në spektret politike. Detyra jote prej intelektuali kërkon të gjesh shtigje e mënyra për të shpëtuar nga kthetrat e mafias dhe sherbimeve  të huaja sekrete. Njerëzit tanë, ata patriotë të flaktë, t’i lidhish ndërkohë me vendlindjen e atdheun. Të sillesh me gjakëftohtësi ndaj arrogantëve të ndryshëm që mund t’u paraqiten në raste të ndryshme.Poashtu me gjakëftohtësi mendo në ato detyra që të presin, sepse të duhet përpjekje dhe mund i madh. Armiqtë nuk flenë, thotë urtia popullore, ata të godasin kur nuk i pret.Të ruhesh nga gjarpinjtë e gjakut e të zemërimit, i qetë e i relaksuar përgaditu nga çdo e papritur që mund të të vijë nga të pabesët dhe spiunët. Spiunët serbë dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre janë shumë të aftë për gënjeshtra e shpifje…Ata janë të kushtëzuar për t’i sajuar këto shpifje…Ata falsifikojnë dokumente e deklarata të rrejshme që ç’ke me ta…Ndaj autoriteteve gjermane sillu me korrektësi, nëse mundësh takoje ndonjëherë gazetarin gjerman Pllug, korrespondentin e gazettes “Die Aktelle Reportage”,se ai mund të di diçka mbi vrasjen e Lajmëtarit .

         Ah! Gati harrova. Dua të ta jap edhe këtë këshillë: mos harro të lexosh literature që vjen nga Shqipëria, e sidomos të preferoj ta lexosh librin e shkrimtarit Nasho Jorgaqi ”Mërgata e Qyqeve”, se nga ai libër do të mësosh gjëra me vlerë për misionin tend. Pas një heshtje e pyeti sërish:

         - Më kuptove më sa të thash?

         - Posi!

         - Mendo mire,shoku Hektor!...

         - I kam parasysh të gjitha, ato që mi the shoku Loni.

         - Keni diçka të shtoni?

         - Jo, jo! – tha Hektori.

         Atëherë këtu po e përfundojmë. Të uroj suksese në këtë rrugë! – dhe u përqafuan vëllazërisht.

         Pa vonuar Loni doli drejt e në qendër të fshatit Verona. Zuri autobusin, i cili zuri të çante nëpër hapsirën e pafundme.

----------


## biligoa

VI



Vasha, me të marrë lajmin për vdekjen e motrës mori rrugën për në fshatin Diellon, aty ku kishte motrën e martruar. Sapo arriti në shtëpinë e Vejziut, pa në oborr nënën dhe motrat e saja, të cilat kishin ardhur paksa përpara.

Me të pare Vashën ia morën kujës. Ajo pa gjithë ato lot helmi.

Dhe rënkoi thellë.

Sa lot përvëlues që rrodhën nga sytë e saj. Ata lot ishin pika helmi që i pikonin nga zemra e lënduar.

Mezi qëndroi për pak kohë para trupit të së vdekurës. Pikasi atë trup të gjatë, të drejtë, që i dukej si të ishte një trup i fjetur. Pa ato flokë të dendura dhe të derdhura mbi supe si vale Drini. Fytyra i kish marrë në të bardhë, si ajo bora e Bjeshkëve të Sharrit, një e bardhë e pastër, që vinte dhe përzihej me një ngjyrë të verdhë si ai ari i minierës së Trepçës në Mitrovicë. Sytë i kishin mbetur të hapur që shikonin diku në horizontin e pafundë. Ishin ata sy të kaltër, si ngjyra e detit me bonakë .I bëhej që ata sy ishin ndër më të bukurit që kishte pare ndonjëherë. Pa ato buzë të bukura e të kthyera paksa përpjetë dhe të kuqrremta sikur dielli kur zë e perëndon. Ajo s’kish pritur kurrë që ajo të ishte bërë si nje lule e bukur që çel në stinën e pranverës. Dhe, në një çast u krrus, ngriti kokën e mbi ball i la një të puthur, paksa të gjatë, të shenjtë, mortore.

Me sy të përlotur tha:

O,Flutur,motra ime! Flutur, lule vetmohimi, mishërim i mirësisë, e mbarove më në fund ëndrrën, e pushove së vuajturi!...T’i nuk e deshe jetën me Vejziun që ktë fat ta caktuan të tjerët, sipas traditës së turkoshakëve të dikurshëm u martove. Pra, e përmbushe deri në fund fatthënën tënde të trishtuar, sepse me të vuajtur nuk jetohet…

Sa e sa here m’i ke besuar këto vuajtje dhe, ja që të vranë! Lamtumir, pra Flutur…Flej në paqën e përjtshme të ëndrrave engjëllore, se t’i vetë engjëlli ishe…Flej e qetë motra ime e dashur…Ndërsa unë sipas mundësive që kam, do të kujdesëm për kalamajt tu…

         Gratë vajtonin në zë: oi…oi…oi…dhe nisën për t’ia veshur Fluturës rrobat e nusërisë, për ta përcjellë me ato rroba për në banesën e përjetshme…Duke ia hequr rroba që e kishte zënë vdekja, në gjyksoret e saja gjetën një letër që Flutura e kishte shkruar para se të bënte vetëvrasje. Në letër shkruante: ”Kjo letër i takon Vashës, motrës sime të dashur…”

         Vasha mori letrën dhe nuk e hapi fare. E futi në gjirin e majtë të saj, me mendim se do ta lexoj më vonë.

         Pa vonuar u bë ceremonia…Flutura po varrosej me nderime nga të pranishmit e shumtë. Fytyra e Lonit shkrepëtinte midis atyre njerëzve. Fytyra Vejziut ishte e zbehtë si ajo e hënës në të sosur.

         Sapo mbuluan varrin e Fluturës, Lonit iu kujtua ajo kënga e dhembshme që kishte Brenda një dashuri të madhe, por se nuk i kujtohej nëse ajo këngë kishte autorin apo ishte e kënduar nga populli:

         “ Do vete t’i zbuloj varrë

         Ta shikoj se ç,nur ka marrë,

         Nur të kuq a nur të bardhë,

         Nur të kuq a trendëlinë

         S’më kujton mua të zinë.



         Të kujtoj e qaj me lot,

         Po jam thellë e s’thërras dote!...”

         Si e mban kjo këngë tërë atë dashuri të përzier me dhembje të madhe! Kjo perlë e poezisë gojore!

         Me përfundimin e ceremoniesë së varrimit, njerëzit kokëulur u shpërndanë dhe shkun nëpër shtepit e tyre, përpos më të afërmëve të të vdekurës që kthyen në shtëpinë e  Vejziut për t’i pritur njerëzit që vinin për ngushëllime sipas traditave që kemi.

         Pas disa ditësh, Hektori po bëhej gati të nisej për në Perëndim. Do të udhëtonte pa Vashën, sepse s’ishte e mundur të udhëtonin bashkë…Vasha e përcolli me lot në sy, duke i uruar rrugë të mbarë dhe suksese në punë.

         Asaj ju shtua edhe një brengë tjetër.largimi i Hektorit përkohësisht në Gjermani,do t’i gërvish edhe më plagën e së motrës. Sa mundej ajo përmbahej para të tjerëve. Në buzëmbrëmje hapi letrën e Fluturës.Duart i dridheshin dhe zuri ta lexonte me mallëngjim:

         “ E shtrenjta motër Vashë!

Mos u habit gjatë leximit të kësaj letre e dashura ime.Më tej,nuk munda ta duroj skëterrën në shtëpinë e burrit.Jeta aty më ishte bërë e padurueshme dhe e kufizuar në rutinën e përditshme.Unë doja të bëja një jetë më aktive për ç’ështjen kombëtare.Prandaj edhe doja të jetoja sipas idealeve të mia.Por,ah! M’i kish ndaluar të gjitha ky far fetari i idealizmëz muhamedane,me nder me thenë…Ma kish ndaluar rrugën drejtë lirisë dhe lumturisë njerëzore.Sa shumë isha e zhgënjyer me këtë njeri që ma nxiu jetën…Po,ah!Motër,motër,zemra ime kish dashuruar gjithnjë Lonin.E do ta dua edhe në jetën e përjetshme.Atë njeri,shpirt njeriu.Lonin e bukur,Lonin e urtë,Lonin e ditur,për atë gjithnjë më rrahu zemra.Por?...Të tjerët ishin ata që vendosën për fatin tim të zi.Oh,aq barrë mjerimi e dhembje ran mbi mua,aq i zi qe fati im,vetëm e vetëm pse zemra ime dashuronte Lonin,e jo Vejziun që për çdo ditë në shtëpi m’i binte disa haxhillarë fanatik,që për nji grusht para të merrnin në qafë.Martesa me Vejziun qe ajo e panjohura që më ndrydhte shpirtin si errësira e trishtshme.Vjehrra ogurzezë,që falte pesë vaktet,më dukej se ia kalonte edhe shtrigës së përrallës…Si nëna dhe i biri…Tradita më bëri që t’i bindem dëshirës së prindërve.Nuk e pata guximin tend motër e nderuar .Ti e zgjodhe fatin tend me njeri shumë të mire,çfarë është Hektori.Por,më e keqja më ndodhi kur me katilin Linda edhe tre fëmijë…Ah! Sa më dhimbsen këto krijesa të pafajshme e, ndoshta edhe të pafat!?Këto krijesa të pafajshme,këto copa të zemrës sime më shtynin  të jetoja sot për nesër.Një ditë ndodhi ajo që s’duhej të më ndodhte.Në shtëpinë e Vejziut u bë një rrëmujë.Vjehrra mi bëri fyerjet ndër më të poshtrat që mund t’i bëhen një qenies njerëzore…Unë për here të pare atë ditë s’mund durova më dhe ia ktheva fjalën vjehrrës.Vejziu i kishte dëgjuar të gjitha dhe më rrahu aq forte,sikur të isha ndonjë shtazë! Isha tërësisht e shkallmuar dhe e tronditur në shpirt.Atëherë shkova në bodrumin e shtëpisë,mora një shishe të vogël dhe futa në gji.Kjo levizje e imja nuk i shpëtoi vjehrrës.Ajo më përcolli.Dëgjova kur tha:”Ja kësaj i trembësha!”Plaka klithi:

         Flutur,Flutur!Për here të pare që kur jetoj në këtë shtëpi të mallkuar,ma përmendi emrrin.

         Flutur,pse e fshehe atë shishe në gji?

         Unë iu përgjigja me një zë të egër,që aspak nuk përkonte në natyrën time…- Sepse t’i bushtra plakë dhe yt bir,po më detyroni…Prandaj kam vendosur që njëherë e përgjithmonë të ndahem nga kjo jetë që më është bërë aq e padurueshme…Sa më as që dua të jetoj fare.Më rrodhën dy pika loti nëpër faqet e mia të skuqura.Dy pika loti më rrodhën nga hidhërimi,nga helm i jetës.Më dukej se isha bërë si ai Gjon Zaveri i Spasses.Pastaj një mallengjim i fuqishëm ma shtrëngoi zemrën time të pikëlluar.Në ato caste kujtova babin dhe nënën,vëllezërit dhe motrat dhe në veçanti ty motra Vashë,që më së shumti më ndihmove në jetë.Ty dhe Lonit ua pata hapur zemrën time të pikëlluar si ai mal i Pikëllimës që është në afërsi të Kukësit.Njëkohësisht në këto çaste mendova njëherë se mos ky mallengjim do të bënte ndonjë ndryshim në shpirtin tim të vrerosur.Por,ah!Jo,jo!...Me kohë kisha vendosur të vdisja.Hija e vdekjes më kishte pushtuar që moti dhe isha e palëkundur.Do bëj vetëvrasje me kupën e mbushur me helm Sokrati…Të ikja nga burrëziu nuk bënte,se do të pësonte familja dhe,unë përherë do të jetoja si bija e mallkuar! Në fantazinë time për të fundit here e rikujtova skenën mallëngjyese për babain tim naiv që ish…Ç’nënë se,e cila vetëtinë nga mirësia…Ç’vëllezër që kurrë s’ia bëjnë fjalën dysh babait edhe pse ai në të shumtën e rasteve nuk ka të drejtë!...Mua fatmjerën aq shumë më deshtën…Ç’fëmijë do të bëhen këta jetimë fatmjerë?...}’jetë do të bëjnë pa nënën e tyre?...Ah,Loni!Ike përgjithmonë nga jeta ime.O Lon i dashur mos harro të më sjellësh lule mbi varrin tim që më padurim po më prêt!...

         Derisa më ngulfatnin minutat mallëngjyese,kur shpirti më valvitej sin jë lule e këputur nga saksia dhe,po regëtinte,më dukej se zemra do të më pëlciste.

         O motra ime!...Vuajta shpirtërisht nga këto dy krijesa ogurzeza që ma dërmuan zemrën…

         Oh Vashë!Pse kaq shumë padrejtësi në këtë jetë? A s’më thua: pse,pse.pse?...

         Do të vdes o motra ime! O Loni im! Dhe,mos mendoni se është lehtë vdekja e parakohshme të ndillet…Por,kur të kihet parasysh fati tragjik imi nga njerëz kriminelë atëherë…ndoshta edhe unë po futem në radhët e kriminelëve me që po vetëvritem,por ama ju lutem shumë të mos më qortoni se, mbase e dini se unë jam një kriminele e pafajshme!Mbase duhet ta dini…

         Dua t’i kërkoj falje Perëndisë.Dhe ai ndoshta do të më qortojë pse s’durova sa duroi Erveheja…Po Erveheja kishte tjera halle…

         Ndërsa unë dua të shpëtoj nga burri kurvar.Nga ky dhunues femrash…Dua të shpëtoj nga ky shpirtzi përgjithnjë.Dua të shpëtoj nga ky njeri me shpirt të djallit…Dua të shpëtoj dhe nga vjehrra zemërzezë,që plagos rendë zemrën njerëzore…

         Dhe së fundi, ia dhashë një vaji të egër dëshprimi,kujtova atë Niobën nga mitika…Pastaj oh!Ah!Heu!...Pastaj lëshova drejt gurmazit tim helmin nga kupa e Sokratit të përvuajtur,për t’i kënaqur  derrat…

         Oh,Loni! Jam e shtyrë të vetëvritem për fajin e të tjerëve…O Loni!...Loni…O Vashë,motra ime e dashur. Ndihmomëni.Por, kjo ndihmë më është tepër e vonuar…O nënë…Vdiq…vdiqa…vdiqa nëna ime…Lamtumirë Loni që të kam dashur aq shumë…

         Ju dua dhe ju përqafoj për herën e fundit…e fundit…e fu…n…it!” 

                                               “F L U T U R A”

         E mbylli letrën e lagur me lotë pikëllimi dhe, padashur i doli përpara ajo me buzëqeshjen e ngrirë, me shikim kah fëmijët që i kish lënë jetimë.

         Se si e solli ndër mend maksimën: ”Çdo lindje është vazhdimësi e të jetuarit, çdo jetë është përplot dhembje e të papritura. Që të ndalet dhembja duhet njohur procesin. Vetëdija është ajo që  njeh thelbin e proceseve.Por proceset janë në thelbin e mosdijes…”

         Më pastaj çdo gjë ra në heshtje atë ditë vjeshte me shi…

----------


## biligoa

VII

Ç’brengë e madhe me goditi mu në zemër. Kujtimi i Fluturës së vdekur s’po më lë të qetë! Kujtimet për të më janë ngulitur thellë në mendje.Deh! Kujtime…kujtime që gjurmojnë filozofinë e së kaluarës.Vetëm kujtime është jeta…Fatkeqësia dhe tragjedia pikëlluaka shpirtin rendë. Dashurinë time ndaj Fluturës të tjerët ma rrëmbyen, na rrëmbyen diçka që ishte tërësisht e jona, por që në fund ne të dyve na mbeti vetëm miqësia e sinqertë ndaj njëri-tjetrit…

         Forca e ndërdijës shpirtërore të tërhiçka në mendime mbi jetën,vdekjen dhe pavdekësinë, është e qartë se ka shumë njerëz që veprojnë sipas prirjeve të zemrës. Katoni, deputet i patriakatit të Romës së vjetër veproi sipas prirjeve të zemrës, si ithtar i “zakoneve të mira”, të të parëve dhe, qe kundërshtari i luksit dhe shfrenimit moral. Në Francë femra i jep kuptim çdo shoqërie sipas prirjeve të zemrës. Francezi nuk pyet: A është zotëria në shtëpi? Por, a është zonja aty? Kurse Çajupi kish pasë shkruar sipas prirjes së zemrës për zvicëranin: Sa burrë i pa nderë! Ç’grua e pa vlerë. Edhe sot e kësja dite ruhet me fanatizëm besa shqiptare sipas prirjes së zemrës. Madje, për këtë ka edhe një legjendë që tregon se si Konstandini i kish dhënë besën motrës së tij Doruntinës që sa here që të mërzitej te burri, ai do të shkonte ta vizitonte motrën. Dhe, sipas rasteve do t’ia sillte edhe nënës në shtëpi. Por kishte ndodhur ajo e papritura se në luft me armikun vriten që të gjithë vëllezërit dhe kështu nuk ka mundur t’i shkojë në vizitë asnjëherë Doruntinës. Ajo e kishte kujtuar e zhgënjyer besën që ia kishte dhënë i vëllai. Dhe, vërtet ai e mban besën e dhënë, ngritet nga varri dhe e sjellë në shtëpi motrën Doruntinë. Pra, prirja e zemrës e kishte ringjallur Konstandinin për ta mbajtur besën e dhënë.

         Të këtilla janë ligjet e natyrës ato jetojnë në kundërshti me njëra – tjetrën.Prandaj, shpirti kundërshton materien, vdekja qëndruaka në farën e lindjes, lindja qëndruaka në forcën e krijimit dhe krijimi qëndruaka në farën e përkushtimit.Vetmia dhe heshtja e kishin dërguar Lonin në këto mendime të padukura filozofike. Në çast iu duk se një fuqi e padukshme e kapi dhe e shpuri në zbrazëtinë e pafundme të gjithësisë. Disi para vetës pa pafundësinë e pamatshme të errësirës së tmerrshme që qëndronte si një varr i pafund.. Në atë pafundësi kish ngritur krye krimi me një shpatë të madhe të flakëruar. A e sheh? Kjo shpatë ka shkatërruar Trojën dhe Trojanët. Për t’ua marrë pastaj atyre ato thesare aq shumë të dëgjuara nga Homeri. Kjo shpatë e krimit ka sjellë këtu edhe Laokontin e mençur. Kjo shpatë ka sjellë edhe Sokratin, Cezarin, Lajmëtarin dhe atë Fluturën që shkëlqeu nga nuri i bukurisë…Po kushedi edhe të tjerë kanë për të ardhur këtu…

         Nga kjo kllapi dikur u zgjua dhe prirja e zemrës i dha fuqinë për ta kundërshtuar krimin…Dhe, vazhdoi me këto mendime filozofike:

         Vërtet krimi qëndruaka në farën e padrejtësisë. Ndërs padrejtësia qëndruaka në farën e drejtësisë. Drejtësia qëndruaka në thelbin e forces dhe forca e drejtësisë është në farën e mire të dritës.

         S’ka fat më të mire se sa të jesh në farën e mire të dritës. Ja, kjo është ajo jeta që të shpie në pavdekësi. Dhe, mendimet iu ndërprenë kur futi dorën në xhepin e xhaketës, ku nga aty nxori atë faculetën që ia kishte dhuruar dikur Flutura. E kujtoi atë miqësi të pastër që kish pasur me të e që në dashurinë rinore ia kishin rrëmbyer të tjerët!...

----------


## biligoa

VIII 



Hektori kishte kaluar rrugës fare mire dhe nuk i kishte ndodhur diçka e vacantë për ta shënuar në ditarin e tij. Me të arritur në cakun e duhur, pra, në banesën që më kohë ia kishte siguruar Shpëtim Drinasi, meqë ky ka qenë i njoftuar me kohë për ardhjen e Hektorit nga ana e Lonit. Kish pushuar nja dy ditë të mira në banesë. Natën e tretë kish vendosur të dilte në shëti për t’u njohur me qytetin e Shtutgartit.Për here të pare po shkilte mbi atë udhë copash betoni që shndërrisnin nga dritat e neonit.Përgjat atyre rrugëve henore në të katër drejtimet, për të vendosur nga cili drejtim t’ia mbante. Edhe pse nuk kishte asfarë rendësie se kah t’ia mbante atë natë kishte dalur sa për ta humbur kohën. Erdhi te udhëkryqi atje ku të dy autostradat kryesore kryqëzonin qytetin. Gjatë ditës aty do të bubullonin makinat, porse në mbrëmje prej ores njëzet e tridhjetë minuta, nga rregullat e komunikacionit ish i ndaluar qarkullimi i automjeteve. Dhe, tani këto autostrada ishin fare të qeta nga ai gumzhim monoton i atyre makinave. Ato rrugë ngjanin në rrjedhën e lumit në stinën e thatë që u mbetën vetëm gurët në shtratin e tyre dhe rrezatimi hënor.

         Zgjodhi të ecte nëpër rrugën që të shpie nga teatrot e qytetit, se vet ky qytet ishte një teatër i tragjedive të mëdha njerëzore, sidomos për të huajt.

         Udha ishte e gjatë dhe pa se hija e tij po i  qëndronte besnike dhe, po e ndiqte prapa në çdo lëvizje. Përgjatë rrugës ai pa vila luksoze, me një komoditet të lartë perëndimor, ndërtesa të bukura e të larta që zbukuronin hapsirën për rreth, ku me vështirësi depërtonin gjatë ditës rrezet e diellit dhe, natën ato të hënës. Ai dëgjoi me kënaqësi trakullimën e lehtë të këpucëve nëpër ato copa betoni.

         Më tutje dëgjoi një murmurimë të qeshurash në kopshtin e një shtëpie të përhënë? Nga dritat reflektuese të neonit shihej një mbishkrim te kopshti ku shkruante: “Well come in guten liebe!”  Eci edhe pakëz mbi një pjesë trotuari të pasheshtë. Aty nga lule dhe bar i shpeshtë, kishin humbur copat prej betoni. Padshur hyri në atë kopsht që të dukej se ishte kopshti më i bukur në botë apo njëra nga shtatë mrekullitë e botës, ku turma njerëzish ishin tubuar aty.

         Për një çast qëndroi pa lëvizur,u befasua kur pa në kopshtin e bukur të asaj shtëpie një grup të rinjësh të pa përmbajtur nga pasionet e shpërthyera erotike. Po tani kjo? Pyeste veten: ç’teatër! Ata ishin vetë turpi i botës. Nguroi paksa, por vazhdoi më tej të shikonte Hektor Dardani, një lloj mjegulle ia terratisi sytë. Iu duk se ata të rinjë e në mes tyre ishte edhe një grua paksa më e moshuar nga vetë ata, që të gjithë ishin të lakuriqësuar e të shfrenuar. Mos qe një ëndërr që ja kishte mjegulluar mendjen, meqë ishte tani larg Vashës, por, jo, ajo nuk qe ëndërr.

         Çuditej përherë e më shumë se si instikti s’po e lëshonte të largohej nga ajo skenë, me ata djem e vajza të lakuriqësuar. Pa aty argëtimet e tyre epshandjellëse ,që Erosi, Zoti i dashurisë, i kishte ngjitur pranë njër-tjetrit dhe shkërdheheshin si lepujt. Pa madje Panin e maskuar me kokën e Cjapit tek i fuste kobrën e tij në mes këmbëve asaj gruaje bjondinë e cila ndjente një knaqësi të madhe. Pastaj i shikoi tërë ata djem me muskuj të fryer e të forte, shikoi tërë ato vajza që i mbanin gjinjtë si vezët e gjelit të egër dhe u dukej kërthiza si të ishte mu aty mesi i botës. Ajo çfarë të çudiste më tepër ishte trupi i tyre rinor me lëkurë të sedeftë që shkëlqente si ngjyra e argjendit të përpunuar.

         Pikasi djem e vasha së bashku me atë gruan bjonde, tek shëtisnin nëpër kopsht mes për mes dritave të neonit, të ekstazuar, të palodhur me orë të tëra. Ishin krijesa të përmbushura me ekztazë, i ushqente me zjarrin e dashurisë së tërbuar Erosi dhe Pani, këta zotër që mbisundonin dashurinë, ndonjëherë këto krijesa të përçudnuara mund t’i shoqëronin edhe me kafshët që i kalëronin. Pra, ata me siguri kërkonin edhe vetë këtë lumturi të pistë tokësore. Edhe pse për Hektorin ishte tepër e hidhur, më në fund ju kujtua edhe ajo deputetja italiane Çiçolina, që kish hyrë në parlamenti e Italisë tërësisht e lakuriqësuar dhe të gjithë deputet italian ishin ngritur në këmbë duke duartrokitur për këtë amazone…

         Nga këto skena të turpshme që kish pare, nisi nga Brenda të revoltohej dhe fillo të murmuriste vetmevete:

         Ky rrezik po rritet çdo ditë e më shumë në ato vende të botës ku njerëzit jetojnë të shthurur e në anarki, mos diçka e tillë mund t’i ndodhë edhe Shqipërisë Zonjë të Naim Frashërit, e asaj Lukes së Migjenit, a Trashës të roman i Qosjes?!...

         Kjo shthurje morale e orgjive duhet t’i trondisë autoritetet e larta dhe më forcën e ligjeve t’u japin fund këtyre njerëzve të shthurur e të përçudnuar.

         Satirat, nimfat, faunet, tribadat, Danjolli i Sherkës, Sabiti, Lukja, iu duk se ishin rikthyer përsëri tokës së plasaritur…Dhe, ja për çudi Ai pa se tërë kjo pamje kishte qenë një premierë e shfaqur në teatër…në regjinë e Weirit…

         Atëherë,Hektori kish kuptuar se ajo shtëpi me atë kopshtin e mrekullueshëm, kishte qenë një nga ato shtëpitë që bëjnë gjirime filmike.

         Vetja iu duk se kish humbur në një ishull të mjegullt. Kujtoi, Vashën që e kish lënë në shtëpi të pikëlluar për humbjen e motrës. Sigurisht kjo përzierje e mjegullt ia solli nëpër tru kuptimin se përse kishte ardhur në këtë ishull të mjegulluar nga tymtoret e fabrikave me oxhaqe të lartadhe, u përmbajt. U kthye në banesë. Gjeti drekën e paprekur. 

         Botës nuk poi  shkon ndërmend se njeriut poi  shtrihet një rrjet merimange që po i  vie erë qelbi dhe mjerë ato krijesa që ngatërrohen në fillin e kësaj rrjete misterioze. Sa të kuptimta janë vargjet e poetit në megrim kur thotë:

         Njeri ku je

         Të lënduan rendë me poezi

         E arte apstrakte,

         Të kanë mbërthy

         N’regjistra e akte,

         Se je njeri

         S’u shkon ndërmend. 

         Sa larg atdheut iu dik vetja nga ato tri ditë në megrim. I dukej si të ishin tre shekuj të rendë jete!...I dukej se kish ardhur nga larg, nga atje ku lind dielli. Pra, prej andej ku fillonte bota dhe që ish degdisur atje ku perëndin dielli saç i kuq, ku përfundonte bota!

         Për dis çaste deshi të bindte veten se ishte në ëndërr dhe se do të lirohej prej kësaj ëndrre,që i dukej se kishte zgjatur shumë, gati tre shekuj. E pushtoi një ndenjë e thellë nga qetësia, nga ajo heshtje, nga ajo errësirë ferri që po vazhdonte ta rrethonte.

----------


## biligoa

IX



Të nesërmen,Hektori filloi nga puna në restoranin “Liburnia”, që ishte jo larg varrezave të Bad Castatatit, në qytetin e Shtutgartit. Pronari i restoranit ishte një shqiptar nga Tetova. Hektori do t’u sherbente musafirëve me ushqim dhe pije. Në ndërkohë aty erdhën disa mysafir. Ai i disponuar dëshironte të kishte sa më shumë punë, se kështu i thoshte ndërgjegjja, pra, u shpreh me mirësjellje ndaj mysafirëve duke i afruar sherbimin e duhur. Atë çast u foli me çehre: ”Mirë se keni ardhur!”. ”Mirë se u gjetëm!”, ia kthyen ata. ”Dëshironi gjë për të ngrënë a për të pirë?!” Secili nga ata zgjodhën gjellërat për shijen e vetë, pastaj kërkuan për pije verë, birra të ftohta, ndonjë gotë shampanjë. U solli ç’ishte për t’u sjellë. Dhe, duke u thenë: ”Ju bëftë mire!”.

         Kështu Hektori lëvizte nga një tavolinë në tjetrën, ndërsa mysafirët disa vinin e disa largoheshin nga restorani. Në një nga tavolinat dy çifte se çfarë po çuçurisin njëri me tjetrin dhe hanin e pinin me shije. Pra, puna në restoran ishte që më së shumti përdoreshin fjalët me pale të ndryshme, dikush fliste me një mirëseardhje! Të tjerët me një mirësejugjetëm apo mirëardhëshi e mirëmbetëshi, e kështu me radhë sipas rastit. Dikur vonë pas ores njëzet e dy, paksa zbrazej lokali dhe, kjo i mundësonte njëfarë pushimi Hektorit. Por befas në lokal hyri Shpëtimi.

A,kush qnka?!

Ja! – tha nga gëzimi Hektori.

Ç’e mire të solli këtej?

U përqafuan si dy miq e shokë të ngushtë që ishin dhe zunë vend te ajo tavolina afër banakut, tryezë kjo që ishte e rezervuar për punëtorët që punonin në këtë restoran.

         Për ,Hektorin ky ishte një cast gëzimi.Morën nga një birrë për ta pirë,se për të ngrënë mendonin ta linin për më vonë.Paksa i hutuar,Shpëtimi pyeti:

Hë? Si të duket puna në restoran?

Po, tani për tani, mire më duket!

Hektori i tha Shpëtimit, mbasi të rrallohen mysafirët mund të

Darkonin e natyrisht gjatë darkës mund edhe të bisedonin.

         - Jo! – tha Shpëtimi. – Darkë nuk mun të ha. Por për të biseduar mund të bisedojmë!...



         - Mirë,le të bëhet ashtu siç thua!

Shpëtimi ia nisi i pari bisedës, i bindur se Hektori do ta dëgjonte me ëndje:

- E sheh atë njeri që ka flokë, vetulla dhe qerpikë të verdhë në të bardhë? Atë njeriun abrash, që rri me ata tre të tjerët në tavolinën afër qoshës, në të djathtë të lokalit?

- Po, tha nga hutia Hektori. – Përse!?

         - E pra, ai njeri është Brusha Sejfiu, për të cilin keni dëgjuar të flitet shumë rreth vrasjes së Lajmëtarit…

         - Në atë çast Hektori u rënqeth dhe mbajti veshë më mire.

         - E sheh atë burrin çeherengrysur e leshrazi që është ulur me ato dy të tjerët pranë dritarës te ajo lulja që ka formën e shqiponjës. Ai këtë çast që është duke ju dhënë shenjë, që të shkoni për t’ia bërë llogarin e pagesës…- dhe, këtu ndërprenë bisedën për pak çaste. Hektori vajti dhe ua bëri lloagarinë. Ata paguan dhe u përshëndetën. S’vonoi e u largua edhe zotëri Brusha me të tjerët. Në restoran kishin mbetur dy çifte bashkëshortesh vendas, tek mbushnin të disponuar gotat me shampanjë franceze.

         Shpëtimi e dinte se Hektori ishte besnik dhe nuk ruhej prej tij.

Hektori ktheu ku qe më pare dhe biseda vazhdoi:

         - Të thash për atë individin që desha të flas, emrin e ka Këndim dhe është një burrë trim. Pra, Brushën siç e pa edhe vetë, ai ecën si këndez. Brusha dhe Këndimi dikur ishin miq dhe, tani mes vete janë armiq!

         -   Përse?

         - Përse pra…Kjo ndodhi pas dështimit të atentatit në Lajmëtarin, nga ana e Zefit, atentat ky që kurrë nuk iu sqarua Zefit të penduar, por e tëra mbeti ashtu e mjegulluar!

         -   Kjo çështje pse mbeti e pasqaruar?

         -   Si ka qenë, ashtu edhe ka mbetur. Po ama këtë që do ta them tani mbesin mes nesh!

         - Të mbetëm besnik patjetër.

            - Ai, Brusha assesi nuk kish hqur dorë nga qëllimet e tija apsurde dhe, nga abstraktësia e arsyetimeve se, gjoja Lajmëtar Çlirimi ishte agjent jugosllav. Pra, Brusha nuk kishte pasqyrim adekuat të realitetit. Andaj, përpiqej që më çdo kusht t’i jepte fund kësaj çështje dhe, t’i fshinte gjurmët e atentatit të dështuar. Për atë ai e mbante një qëndrim opskurantist ndaj Lajmëtarit.

         Hektori lëshoi një ofshamë, me një oh të dhimbshme. – Sa keq më vjen. Oh, sa më çuditni…Vazhdoni, vazhdoni rrëfimin. – Ai pastaj vazhdoi: - posa më kujtohet, në fillim të javës së dytë të nëntorit të vitit 198…Brusha kish vajtur në banesën e mikut të tij, zotëri Këndimit, banesa e tij ndodhet më në thellësi të asaj rruge teatrore te “Kopshti i dashurisë” siç e quajnë gjermanët. Pallati nr.90.kati i shtatë, apartamenti i II-të.

         Me tu takuar me Këndimin në banesë, Brusha me atë gjykimin e tij të humbur, i vardiset Këndimit që ta bind, se gjoja duhej t’ia bënte një shërbim  të madh atij dhe atdheut, po ta vriste një njeri. Për këtë sherbim do ta shpërblente me një shumë të madhe parash. Deh! Harrova të tregoj edhe këtë, se Këndimi si trim që është ka edhe një ves të keq. I kish ndodhur ndonjëherë të vriste njerëz me para, për sherbimet sekrete të huaja. Pra, ish një trim dhe njëkohësisht edhe një vrasës, që kish vepruar në fshehtësinë më të madhe.

         Brusha dhe Këndimi ishin marrë vesh, më në fund dhe kishin caktuar çmimin për vrasjen e viktimës…por, me të përfunduar marrëveshjen, Këndimi kish pyetur për emrin e njeriut…

         -  Oi, edhe ti më kto gjëra?  - kish murmuritur me nervozizëm Brusha.

         -   Ç’te duhet emri i njeriut?!

         -   Po dua të di se kë do qërojë nga kjo botë. 

         -  Oi, sa më merzite! Një dy dhe po ato fjalë! Kë do ta vrasë? Përse jeni kaq këmbëngulës për ta mësuar emrin. 

         - Domosdoshmërisht dua të di atë emër, përndryshe s’e vras dot kushdoqoftë ai njeri.

         - Do ta mësoni…Kësaj radhe Brusha s’pati nga t’ja mbajë dhe, me një zë të dridhur kish folur:

         - Po është fjala për një njeri tepër të rrezikshëm, sepse të gjitha grupimet politike në diasporën shqiptare kanë një simpati të vaçantë për të. Dhe grupi im politik ka mbetur disi nën hije, përpara tij. Ky njeri po bën punë të mëdha. Këtij njeriu kam filluar t’i trembem, - tha zotëri Brusha. – Unë që s’i trembësha kurrkujt në jetën time.

         - Më intereson vetëm emri i tij dhe asgjë më shumë. -  Tha, Këndimi kësaj here me nerva të tensionuara.

         - Lajmëtar Çlirimi, thatë?!

         E kaploi një heshtje e rëndë ogurzezë. Bëri oh!

         Sa njeri i keq që jeni.Ohu, është shum e vështirë kjo çështje. Ohu, kush ia hyn kësaj pune!

         Lerëni , mos bëni ojna me mua!

         - Po ju flas pa ojna zotëri, këtë kurrë s’mund ta bëj edhe, sikur të ma jepni floririn e mbarë botës!

         - Pse? Pse? – U hakërrua Brusha. Dhe lëshoi një psherëtimë të thellë dëshprimi, duke e ripërsëritur psenë.

         - Sepse ky njeri për mua është i shenjtë. Apo më mire t’u them një Shenjëtor! A më kupton? Ju qenkeni një opium për mua dhe shoqërin shqiptare. Dhe, që nga ky moment Unë jam në opozitë me ju… - Mbase duhet tadini, se kam për t’ua thane edhe këtë. Vërtet kam vrarë…Po, kam vrarë armiqtë e vatanit tim, mbase kam vrarë edhe njerëz të tjerë për interes të Shtetit gjerman, jam zhytur ndoshta edhe në ato grupet mafioze, që kontrabandojnë armë, drogë e gjithçka tjetër, vërtet kam qenë orëprerë e orëshar, është e vërtetë se orëziut nuk i qesh kurrë buza. Vërtet e meritoja që të mos më përfillte askush që nuk të pyet as për osh,as për balosh.Vërtet mua më interesonte vetëm ajo thënia popullore: “Tymi të shkojë drejtë, pa le të jetë oxhaku i shtrembër”. Këtu pushoi pakëz, mori frymë dhe vazhdoi: - Këtu dua ta bëj një përjashtim për vetën time. Po hiqem me një anë vetë. Por, mbase e dini, ka në atdheun tim të robëruar dhe në Shqipërinë e përgjysmuar dhe, ngriti dorën në drejtim të Kosovës plagemadhe, që jetojnë në të mijëra njerëz, burra, gra që s’kanë vjedhur kurrë, që s’kanë vrarë asnjeri. Që punojnë me zell të madh dhe fitojnë të ardhurat e tyre materiale me djersën e ballit, e ç’të punuar se…Po si nuk ditkeni se ç’punë të madhe bëjnë minatorët, po si nuk ditkeni se ç’punë të rendë bëjnë ndërtimtarët në ndërtimin e vendit dhe jashtë tij. Po si nuk ditkeni për gjithë ata mësues, profesorë, inxhinier, eckonomistë, mërgimtarë, e çka tjetër…Pa ç’harrova?!...Pra, janë ata njerëz që fitojnë me mjeshtrinë e tyre në arte të ndryshme që dhanë kontributin e tyre dhe bënë emrin Shqipërisë të nderohej kudo dhe ngado nëpër botë, siç ishte Onufri me pikturat e tij gjeniale, që mund të radhitën në njërat nga shtatë mrekullit e botës, po si s’ditkeni për atë arkitektin e madh Sinanin, për arkitekt Isain nga Skrapari që ndërtoi tempullin e dashurisë së Taxh Mahallit, për atë dijetarin e madh që kish shkruar enciklopedin turke”Kamus al alam”, për Shën Jeronimin që i pari ua përktheu evropianëve Biblën, po si nuk ditkeni për atë poetin e madh të romantizmit që të zbutë me poezinë e tij zemrën e ngurosur,  po si nuk ditkeni për shkrimtarin e madh në kohë të sotme që shkroi një kryevepër, “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, po për atë mjekërr bardhin nga malësia, që shkroi atë librin e famshëm, “Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë”, pra pikërisht nga këta njerëz atdheu është i përparuar, dhe tek këta njerëz varet shpresa për një të ardhme të lumtur për atdheun e shumëvuiajtur dhe të ndarë ngado në kufij shqiptaro-shqiptar. Nga këta njerëz dhe shumë të tjerë si këta, atdheu ynë në botë është i respektuar.

         Pra,tërë kjo armatë njerëzish të vyeshëm e punëtorë janë e ardhmja e atdheut. Ju mbase këto duhet t’i dini, zotri, Brusha! Lërini ato ambicie të sëmura që ua kanë mbështjellur trurin tuaj të ndryshkur. Qëllimet tuaja lideriste, po ju fusin në atë batakun e madh dhe, zor se mund të dilni pastaj nga aty…

         Tej ju zotëri Brusha shoh njeriun e pabrymosur. Te ju e vërej atë Don Kishotin shqiptar. Ju bëni atë punën e pacipë dhe kështu po e katandisni veten dhe grupin tuaj, kinse politik, drejt greminave të pafundme, apo drejt një skëterreje danteske. Ju thjeshtë abuzoni shoqërin tuaj. Dhe, vërtet ju e teproni me atë të drejtë që shoqëria juve u ka besuar! Ju çudit kjo? Megjithatë unë po flas vetëm për ata që kanë të drejtë dhe janë në rrugën e vërtetë. Dhe mu këta njerëz që përmenda më parë, shpresojnë shumë në Lajmëtarin. Hë!? Ç’më shikoni ashtu? Mu ky njeri flet me bindje të thellë për një kryengritje që do të ndodhë në të ardhmen, si mjeti më i domosdoshëm në Kosovën e lidhur me prangat e barbarëve sllavë.E, pot a vrisja, sipas teje, këtë njeri, do t’u prishja ëndrrat çlirimtare bashkëatdhetarëve të mi. Dhe si t’u ngrija shpresat aq njerëzve që s’më kanë bërë asnjë të ligë!

          Oh! Zoti im, pastaj do të shtrëngohesha të vetëvritësha, sepse tepër e poshtër do të më dukej jeta dhe vetvetja.

         Ja se çfarë kisha për të thenë.

         Brusha rrinte si i  përhumbur, përgjithmonë i firuan shpresat te Këndimi. Të gjitha këto i kisha dëgjuar e pare vetë. Kisha hyrë në banesën e Këndimit pa më diktuar Brusha e Këndimi. Mëqë ata nuk më kishin vërejtur kur hyra, po ashtu  pa më hetuar ika nga aty. Por kjo ishte krej një rastësi e imja.

         Pra, Brusha e kishte pritur krejt ndryshe përgjigjen. E folura e Këndimit e kishte dërmuar dhe, ishte bërë si një i përhënur, i kishte mëshuar më në fund drës së banesës dhe, u arratis.

         Kështu kishte folur trimi, Hektor i tha Shpëtimi.

         Pra, ky fare Këndimi kishte qenë jashtë çdo morali dhe të njerëzishmës ,i gatshëm për veprime të prapshta  dhe i shkëputur nga shoqëria. Ky ishte ishul i mjegullt, që kish mpreh kunja kot, ky keqbërës i rrezikshëm e mposhti të keqën. Pra, po e përcjell atë epokë të keqe, të prishur dhe të helmatisur. Tani po i afrohet faqezdritur epokës së njerëzishme dhe, për këtë kish ndikuar me forcën e bindjes Lajmëtari. Po ky njeri sot Hektor, mund të të them se është ndër më të mirët në këtë qytet. Pikërisht për këtë e ka prishur miqësinë me zotri, Brushën – përfundoi këtu rrëfimin Shpëtimi.

         Ja se çfarë na tregoi. Dreq o pun! – tha Hektori. – Vallë krimi dhe kriminelët janë pjestarët edhe të kësaj ndërtese…- tha paksa më të qeshur!

Ta marrim edhe nga një kafe zotëri Shpëtim? Në shoqëri me ju ndjej vetën për mrekulli dhe, kjo mirësi e juaja më shpie deri në sentimentalizëm, kështu që nuk do të isha vetëm i lumtur. Do doja që sonte të jeni mysafir  i’mi që së bashku ta ndajmë gëzimin dhe hidhërimin, pse jo edhe harenë edhe lotët…

----------


## biligoa

X

Një mesditë qershori, Vasha po priste autobusin në qytezën e Derazanit. Me vete kishte edhe një valixhe me plaçka. Pas pak pa se si lëkundej autobusi në një shllung pluhuri tek hyri në stacionin e nisjes. Tamam ishte ai autobusi që po e priste Vasha, për të udhëtuar nga kjo qytezë për në Qytetin Therandë, ku nga këtu pastaj do të vazhdonte udhëtimin për në fshatin Verona…

Me të hyrë në autobus, pa udhëtarët që udhëtonin për në këtë relacion. Timonieri mbylli dyert dhe ndezi motorin. Nisi autobusin në drejtimn e caktuar. Aty nga mesi, Vasha u ul në ulësën, afër një nuseje që dukej e pashme si hëna pesmbdhjetë. Ajo ishte një bjonde me sy të kaltër si ujët e liqenit. Hundëdrejtë si qiriu i Naimit. Faqekuqe si lulja e trëndafilit, porse nga shikimi dukej paksa e pikëlluar. Pasi u morën veshë se do të udhëtonin sëbashku deri në stacionin e fundit, Vasha mendoi me vete: ”Ja pra, kur njeriu udhëton, me siguri se do të takoj njerëz të ndryshëm”. Në kasetofonin e Timonierit dëgjohej zëri i këngës: 

- “Hej, hej me gojë hapur,o ka mbetë Serbia!

-  Thonë kush është ai Selman Kadria!?...”



Ndërkohë, të dëgjuarit e kësaj kënge, ia ndërpreu Nusja, e cila e pyeti: 

         - Motër prej nga jeni?

         - Jam nga Lumbardhi! – tha Vasha.

         - Jeni e martuar?

         - Po! – tha Vasha. – Jam e martuar në fshatin Veronë. – Dhe, u prezantua duke ia treguar edhe emrin.

         - Po ju,  prej nga jeni? – e pyeti Vasha.

         - Jam nga fshati Bukëjonë. E martuar jam në fshatin Luginë afër Derazanit dhe më quajnë Lulëborë. Fshati im nuk është larg fshatit ku ju jeni e martuar.

         Lulëbora po udhëtonte me atë plakun me size dhe me dy fëmijë të saj,djalë e vajzë. Ata dy fëmijë ishin të bukur dhe të shëndetshëm, të pastër e të veshur me shije. Vasha e kish kuptuar se ata ishin të Lulëborës. Edhe ata të hareshëm shkonin të dajallarët. Vasha Pyeti:

Ky plaku është prindi i yt, apo vjehrri?

Lulebora uskuq e tëra në fytyrë dhe paksa e turpëruar tha:

Jo motër, ky është bashkëshorti im!

Mos më çuditni! – tha Vasha.

S’po të çudis,po ashtu është!

Po, përse u martuat me këtë?!

Sepse që kur isha e mitur më dhunuan. Asgjë në botë s’është më e fortë se vuajtja – vazhdoi me plot dhembje, me një zë të ulët, të shpjegonte ngjarjen që i kishte ndodhur… - Ah, motër, motër. Atëbotë isha çupë paksa e egër, por tek unë kish marrë hov gufimi i trupit, ndërsa gjoksi kishte zënë të më fryhej dhe ,një ditë gushti të vitit 198…erdhi në shtëpinë tone teto Lumturia, e cila kërkoi nga prindërit e mi që të më lejojnë m’ua t’i ndihmoja atë ditë në punët e fushës. Me ne atë ditë të zezë qe edhe kusheriri i Teto, Lumturisë.

         - Po atë ditë kishte kaluar dielli nga malet e Breznicës dhe vargmaleve të Sharrit, pra, kishte kaluar mesdita, kur papritmas unë dhe kusheriri i teto Lumturisë u ndodhëm afër njëri – tjetrit. Befas, ai far Sabiti më mbërtheu nga kyçi i dores dhe më tërë forcën që kish më tërhoqi pranë vetes.

         - Të ka ardhur koha të shalohesh! – më tha.

         - Siç dukej , ai tërë kohën më kishte përcjellë në misërishte ku punonim. E skuqur në fytyrë nga turpi u dridha e tëra, si ato fletët e plepit të egër që i dridh puhia. Gjithçka për mua ishte e papritur. Kur, ja, duart e tij më mbërthyen për beli, që m’u dukën si dy duar të ngrira dhe, të hekurta, si prej të vdekuri. E friksuar tej mase, brita aq sa munda; mos bre Sabit. Mos more, të lutem, se jemi edhe kusherinjë! Por gjithçka qe e kotë. Dora e tij ma mbylli gojën me atë forcën prej djalli që kishte. Frrika pastaj vetvetiu m’u largua dhe zura të dënesë pa zë. Me të gjitha forcat u përpoqa t’u ikja atyre duarve të gurta, po ama si e mitur që isha nuk ia dola t’u shpëtoja dot kthetrave të korbit mizor…

         Në atë gjendje shpirtërore që ishte, nga çmenduria e epsheve të papërmbajtura djallëzore, me ata sy të fryer që të shponin si sytë e dreqit, e luta të më lëshonte. “Mos more se jemi kusherinj!” Por ai aspak s’më kurseu, por shpërtheu si shtaza në mua, më shau me fjalët më të ndyta. “ E imja tani je! E imja dhe, e askujt tjetër! Nuk ka aspak rendësi pse jemi kusherinj! Rëndësi ka që unë të kënaqem me ty”. Pastaj ra një heshtje varri! Futi në mua atë thikën prej kasapi, që përdhunisht shqeu virgjërinë time. O, Zot, unë nuk lëviza më, si të isha ndonjë kufomë e gjallë dhe, më kapluan afshet e etheve, e disa të dridhura, si të ishte ditë acari. Befasisht u dëgjua një zhurmë në misërishte. Dhunuesi e ndjeu atë zhurmë. U tërhoq pasi  kishte shfry epshin. Një zë gruaje u dëgjua duke thirrur: “ Lule,Lule !” Ajo qe teto Lumturia, e cila më gjeti të shkallmuar dhe m’u afrua duke belbëzuar nga shqetësimi dhe pyeti: “ Ç’të ka ndodhur bija ime?...” Oh, bërtita sa munda. “ Ti je fajtore për gjithë këtë tragjedi ? E di se si më ka përdhunuar ky far biri i bushtrës !” Dhe, ashtu e shastisur siç isha thash nga thellësia e zemrës: “ Mallkimi im raftë mbi atë mizor !...” E mallkoi edhe  teto Lumturia.

         Një heshtje e rendë ra në misërishte. Poshtë në fushë derdhej një mjegull e bardhë, si të ishte ndonjë tufë delesh.

         Teto, Lumturia dhe, e mitura Lule e dinin mire se nga ajo ngjarje që kishte ndodhur, do të kishte pasoja të rënda për të dyja palët. Do të flitej e përflitej andej- këndej, gjithçka…Gojët e njerëzve s’mund të ndaleshin më. Kjo ishte më se e sigurt. Dhe, teto Lumturia më bindi që të mos plaste sherri, duhej që të heshtnim këtë ngjarje të ndyrë e tepër të hidhur!?

         Për këtë si e mitur që isha, edhe unë u binda. I duhej vënë kapaku kësaj pune. E fshehem krimin. Veprën e ligë të faqeziut. Pa një pa dy it hashë, shporrmuni sysh, do të përpiqëm të harroj këtë krim të shëmtuar tuajin. Ju jeni një hijenë kundër  drenushës, ç’ambicie faqezezë. Më sa u pa ai as që u bë merak fare për këtë krim të shëmtuar. Përkundrazi, në fytyrën e tij u sajua një buzëqeshje e mjerë dhe, u largua. Nga ai çast tmerri kurrë më nuk e kam pare.

         Jeta më rrodhi më ankthe, pa ditur kur do t’i çelej kapaku kësaj pune? Por, hë, për hë, e u bë ç’u bë, e mbyllëm nën  dry këtë plagë të madhe zemre! Vendosa: më të mos dilja nga shtëpia. E binda disi familjen se jam e sëmurë dhe kaq! E dija veten se i ngjaja  asaj nusës së turpshme dhe më dukej sikur jetoja në një shtëpi të huaj.  Isha bërë tamam nuse në shtëpi të huaj. Isha egërsuar sin jë bishë e plagosur. Si një bishë e plagosur isha bërë. Çdo gjë për rreth më mbyste, sytë e tij, si ata sytë e qoftëlargut nuk më linin të qetë.

         - Çfarë qoftëlargu se?

         -  Ma kishte helmuar jetën!

         Jetoja ashu kot së koti, më dukej ndonjëherë se tërë kupa qiellore më binte mbi supe. Nga kjo zallahi më zihej fryma dhe çkopsitja pullat nga jaka e xhaketës. Kisha përshtypjen se unë duhej të mbytësha, ndërsa nga barku diçka shpejtonte të më dilte. Diçka po më shkrehej përbrenda. Nuk e di nëse  i kasha kaluar shtatë apo tetë muaj nga ajo ditë e kobshme që qe për mua fatmjerën.

Hej botë e prishur! – shkrofitja.

Jam e humbur. Jam e mbytur nga një dorë krimineli, që më 

Ka dënuar të rroj përjetësisht e mbyllur në një qoshe të dhomës duke punuar qëndisma, për t’i derdhur lotët e mi të helmta edhe pse në moshë kaq të re. Kisha përshtypjen se dikush po më tërheq me përdhunë nga fund i ferrit. Diçka në mua ishte e copëtuar në thela-thela, pas të cilave përplasej një hije makabre…Kisha menduar disa here që ta mbysja veten…Po, ama nga kjo më kishte shpëtuar një ndenjë që kisha për brenda se jeta është para meje dhe, ajo do të dijë që në të ardhmen të ma kthejë lumturinë e humbur. Diçka e tillë më kishte humbur nga thellësi e shpirtit. Nga kjo ëndërr e bukur mu qfaqën disa dhimbje të mëdha brenda barkut tim të fryer.

         Nga dhembjet e padurueshme që më kapluan më çuan në spital. Mjeku kujdestar na kish drejtuar për në Repartin e Lehonave. Babai me Nëna ishin çuditur pse duhet të shkoja në atë Repart!? Unë ende si kasha mbushur të shtatëmbdhjetat!...- nuk isha ende as e fejuar, e lëre më të isha e martuar. Po, mjeku me zërin e tij të vendosur kishte urdhëruar që të shkonim për atje.  Ai u tha prindërve të mi se çupa do të lind fëmijë…Pra, në fund, me tërë ato dhimbje që kasha përjetuar, unë u tregova atyre se çfarë më kishte ndodhur disa muaj më pare, në misërishten e teto Lumturisë!

         Në spital pas disa ditësh kasha lindur një fëmijë që nga dhimbjet e mëdha që kisha pasur as që e dallova se çfarë gjinie ishte. Prindërit e mi ishin kujdesur me anë të mitos, që u kishin dhënë mjekëve të këtij reparti spitalor, unë kopilin e bërë  të mos e shihja kurrë më. Pra, ky qe krimi edhe më i rendë se a i mëparshmi. Pas tri ditësh dola nga reparti i lindjeve duke i fshehur të gjitha gjurmët, sikur të mos kishte ndodhur asgjë. Por, fjala kishte marrë dhenë dhe dihej gjdo gjë; unë nuk isha vetëm një vajzë e përdhunuar, por kasha lindur edhe kopilin, kështu kisha turpëruar rendë nderin e familjes sime. Njëherit isha bërë edhe nënë tepër fatkeqe! Sabiti kishte marrë të gjitha masat e duhura  që të mos dilte fare para gjyqit, pasi ai kishte shumë të njohur  që kishin pozita të larta shtetërore. Kështu kishte kamufluar tërë ngjarjen e përdhunimit sikur ajo kishte qenë një rastësi që ne të dy kishim fajin e barabartë!? Ndërkaq për mua dihej se çfarë dënimi do të më priste…Në vend që të dënohej krimineli, u dënua pafajësia…Pra, u dënova unë. E, më martuan përdhunisht më këtë burrin plak, siç po e shihni zonja Vashë, është edhe qorr në një sy. Siç po e shihni pra, unë vendosa të jetoj kështu e nëpërkëmbur prej të tjerëve. Sepse, nuk isha unë që ia kasha prishur dikujt lumturinë për të jetuar. Ishin të tjerët ata që ma rrëmbyen përdhunisht lumturinë time sa që kisha ëndërruar se do të jetoja në harmoni të plotë. Por kjo kishte qenë  vetëm ëndërr që më kishte mashtruar mua të mjerën…

         Nuk jam as e para as e fundit që shohë se si krimi ngadhnjeu mbi drejtësinë! Një fat të tillë pati edhe ajo Erveheja.

          Me këto fjalë përfundoi rrëfimin e hidhur dhe filloi të thellohej në mendime sikur i numëronte shekujt. I kujtoi me radhë Penelopën, Teutën mbretëreshën ilire, Ervehenë e Kyqyk Qamit, Desdemonën e “Othellos së Shekspirit, Norën e Kelmendasve, e sa të tjera…

         Dikur tha:

- Të më falësh o motra Vashë, se ndoshta të kam mërzitur nga ky bashkëudhëtim. Po ama dije edhe këtë se bashkëshortin tënd Hektorin për tetë vite me radhë e ka m pasur shokë klase. Ishte nxënës i sjellshëm dhe i shkëlqyeshëm në mësime.Të mos harrosh se ngjarjen ta tregova në besim.

- A, sa më dhemb! Tha, Vasha.

         Autobusi kishte arritur në qytetin Therandë. Ndërsa udhëtarët zbritnin nga autobusi. Nga dera e hapur dëgjohej kënga “Shqipëri mos thuaj mbarova”, të rapsodit Dervish Shaqja.

         Vasha u përshëndet përzemërsisht e me lotë në sy me Luleborën, me premtimin e dhënë që do ta vizitonin njëra – tjetrën.

         Ishte kjo një ngjarje e dhembshme e pashpjegueshme për Vashën. Sapo arriti në shtëpi Vasha, motra e Hektorit, Drita me gëzimin e papërmbajtur ia shtriu letrën të cilën ia kishte dërguar Hektori nga mërgimi. Në pliko gjeti dy letra. Njëra ishte për të dhe, tjetra ishte e adresuar për Lonin. Në shtëpi pastaj i terguan se Hektori kish dërguar edhe një shumë të mire devizash, nga ku kish porositur familjen t’i dërgoheshoin Lonit dhe, shokëve të tij…Njëkohësisht në pliko Vasha gjeti edhe billetë udhëtimin e paguar për aeroplan. I sugjeronte Vashës të nisej për në Gjermani të më i dashuri i saj, Hektori.

         Ky lajm e gëzoi dhe mbeti e kënaqur. U përgjërua nga dhembja, për fatin e zi, që kishte Lulebora. Kujtoi pastaj virgjërinë e saj! Ç’virgjëreshë ore, kur ia kish marrë nderin ai?...Ai .Memfistofeli i përçudnuar! Oh! Ec e ndali tani fjalët e botës!...

         Kushedi me ç’urrejtje e shikonin të njohurit e saj! Kush e di sa delinxhi i janë vardisur të gjorës? Duke e menduar atë për lavire e të pamoralshme, e çka jo tjetër. Ç’ti thoshte zemra Vashës për këto vuajtje të saj, që ua kalonin edhe vuajtjeve të nënës së Doruntinës e të Konstandinit. Ç’i kishte bërë ai shpirtkazmë, një Luleje kaq të bukur.

I mallkuari ia nxiu jetën. Ç’fatkeqësi se. Kush e di sa here ajo kishte menduar vetën për të vdekur. Iu kujtua vdekja e Fluturës…Ndërsa, Lulebora kishte gjetur forca për të mbetur gjallë. Nga gjithë ato vuajtje kishte mbetur e gjallë edhe ajo Erveheja. Por se ajo më në fund kishte përjetuar një fat të mire, ndërsa Lulebora jo. Jetonte ashtu e vuajtur, vetëm që ta nxirrte në shesh të vërtetën ehidhur. 

         Sa çiltas i kishte folur.

         Tragjedia e saj e gërryente në shpirt.Ky rrëfim që lidhej me Luleborën e bukur si Zana e malit. Kjo qe një aksiomë, që e la me ankth. E gjora ajo! Ç’paska përjetuar! Egërsira ç’i paska punuar! Bah, ç’pushta mban kjo tokë! Ç’fundrrinë, çfryu Vasha zemëratën e saj!...

----------


## biligoa

XI



         Ajo kishte prishur zinë për motrën. Po bëhej gati të nisej për udhëtim në Gjermani…

         Ç’pamje të bukur kishte marrë Vasha…Ajo ishte një grua e re, bardhoshe dhe e hijshme e belkëputur. Kish veshur fustan belor, në qafë kish vënë gjerdanin me gur të çmuar. Kish lyer flokët me brilantin, i shkelqente ajo fyturë e bukur si gur margaritari. Sytë e zezë ia shtonin bukurinë. Po ato duar të buta e punëtore, me ato buzëqershi, sa bukur i rrinte në dorë ai bylyzyk ari. Përtypte në gojë çamçakëzin e çuditërisht kishte marrë një pamje krejtësisht tjetër. Me sa kujdes kish përgaditur valixhen dhe kishte future aty edhe biralecët që i kishte gatuar për Hektorin. U bë koha për t’u nisur.

Jeni gati, kunata Vashë? – tha Mirushi.

-    Po, po gati jam! – gjegji  Vasha. Mori valixhen në dorë dhe doli me kujdes nga dhoma.

Kishin ardhur ta përcillnin të gjithë të afërmit e saj. Babi dhe, nëna u përshëndetën të fundit  me Vashë duke i thënë:

         - Udhë e mbarë bija jonë! Kush e di… A do të na shohësh më?

         - Posi? – tha Vasha. – Do të shihemi patjetër. E unë do të ju shkruaj, do t’ju telefonoj. Oh! Kurrën e kurrës s’do t’ju harroj…O të afërmit e mi! O’ atdheu im!

         - Të fala shumë, na i bënë Hektorit! – thane si në duet.

         - Të fala paçi dhe mirë mbeçi! Hyri në makinë dhe u nis…Me një boshllëk në zemër.

         Pas disa orësh udhëtimi,arritën më në fund te aeroporti i Shkupit. Aeroplani për në Shtutgart do të nisej në ora njëzet e tridhjetë minuta. Në kohën e duhur Vasha hypi në atë aeroplan udhëtarësh. Pas pak çastesh, pikërisht në orarin e caktuar aeroplani u çua nga pista aeroportuale, çau ajrin qiellor dhe u zhduk si xixëllonja në hapsirë. Ndërsa ,Vasha për një çast kujtoi vargjet e poetit:

         Kush e di, kush e di

         Përse gjysma e fytyrës më rri:

         E vrantë e plotë vrerë

         E gjysma plot diell e pranverë !



         O përse përse 

         Si sot – si dje:

         Në njërën -  gëzimi më dritëron

         E në tjetrën -  loti më përvëlon !

         Këto vargje ishin një lloj autoportreti për vetë Vashën, e cila lëshoi dis klithma në vete:

Oh, Flutura !

A, Luleborë.

Heu, Hektor, më batisi malli për ty.

Ora ishte tre kur stjuardesa i lajmëroi udhëtarët se kishin arritur në aeroportin e Shtutgartit. Aeroplani ra në pistë dhe u ndal. Ajo zbriti nga aeroplani “Lufthanza” dhe, po ecte drejt asaj rruge që të çonte përjashta ndërtesës aeroportuale. Po kërkonte me sy Hektorin në atë turmë të madhe njerëzish. Papritmas u gjend afër Hektorit. Me duar të afruara, pushtuan njëri – tjetrin. Nxorën disa fjalë belbëzake, ndërsa një re bredharake verore shkëlqeu si brilanti mbi qytet. “Bbubu sa më ka marrë malli për ty Hektor! Zhurma e automjeteve të shumta të shurdhonte. Sirenat buçisnin ndonjëherë. Në ato pallate gjigante, sigurisht që njerëzve ua prishnin paksa qetësinë e natës. Ata të dy njëkohësisht u puthën, si të ishin dashnorët e Venedikut.

Kështu u çmallën një çikëz me njeri – tjetrin dhe psherëtinë:

-   Hektor!

-   Vashë! Si je?...Si janë nga shtëpia? Si janë shokët?...

- Mirë, mire janë…- U përgjegj Vasha, fytyrçelur, e buzëqeshur.

Hektori u mallëngjye shumë, sepse në raste të tilla, njeriu mendon të afërmit. Ai kujtoi  Ajshen, e cila e kishte rritur me vuajtje e në varfëri të madhe. Ajo ishte paksa e mbyllur, por fjalëëmbël. Edhe babanë e kish të përvuajtur. Me ata sy të zezë e flokëthinjur. Shpeshherë ia kishte pare atë plagën që kishte marrë në krahun e djathtë, gjatë luftës antifashiste-nacionalçlirimtare, në Tivarin e mallkuar. I kujtohej se si nëna Ajshe i rrinte me goten e mbushur qumësht,, kur babai Selani sëmurej. Po mendimet mallëngjyese iu davaritën nga sirena e makinës, e cila po i priste këta të dy bashkëshortë, për t’i dërguar në banesë.

Ah më erdhi ndërmend, po si është Loni?

-    Është fare mire, të bënë shum të fala. Më ka dhënë edhe një letër për ty…

Vasha pa një banes dy dhomëshe, një koridor me banjo. Dhomat ishin mobiluar mire, çdo gjë shkëlqente nga pastërtia. Çdo gjë ishte e rregulluar mire e në vendin e vet. Ajo e dinte  se Hektori nuk mund të rrinte aty ku nuk ka rregull e pastërti.

-  Këtu do të banojmë ne të dy. A e di se sa të kam pritur?! Ai mbylli derën e dhomës. Ia hodhi krahët në qafë. E mbështeti kokën pranë gjirit të saj dhe ashtu të heshtur qëndruan pa thenë asnjë fjalë. Regëtinin vetëm të rrahurat e zemrës.

Pas pak Vasha u nda, duke e tërhequr si me naze për dore. U ulën në kanape. Duke hapur valixhen disa kopse të fustanit iu çkopsitën. Gjiri i saj i fryer me atë formën rrumbullake, me thithkën e ngritur si vezë e pulës së egër, e bëri të dridhej nga afshet e dashurisë Hektorin. Ajo e mbështeti kokën në prehërin e tij. Ai me kujdes ia perkëdheli flokët që lëshonin erë brilantini dhe i kapluan që të dy, disa dëshira të hazdisura. Njëkohësisht me dorën tjetër ia çveshi fustanin belor, e afroi pranë vetës duke e shtrënguar me një mallëngjim të paparë sa rrallë ndonjëherë. Aty këtu – këtu shkëmbenin ndonjë fjalë. Ajo ngriti duart, ia çveshi rrobat Hektorit duke e perkëdhelur ëmbël me ato duart e buta. Ajo që ndjeu ai nga ato duar të buta e kishte përjetuar edhe here të tjera, por jo ashtu si kësaj here. Ora kishte vajtur në pesë! 

         Më vonë Vasha u ngrit për t’i bërë kafetë, ndërsa Hektori nga këto çaste të lumtura, nuk çmallej dot. Pinë kafetë dhe hëngrën disa biralecë që i kishte sjellë nga Kosova. Pas pak Vasha ra në gjumë për t’u çlodhur.

I lumtur nga prania e saj shpalosi letrën për ta lexuar: 

“Shoku Hektor! “

Këtë letër pot a dërgoj përmes bashkëshortës tënde…Ç’të kemi nevojë, t’i dhe shokët tanë na lajmëroni. E di se ku!...Të keni kujdes ju dhe shokët tjerë atdhetarë, se tek  zotëri Brusha nga Kosova kanë ardhur dy njerëz të dyshimtë…Ne kemi mendimin se ata janë spiunë…Në letrën përcjellëse po jua dërgoj edhe këtë letër që e lexoi Drenusha Gaqo, në varrimin e shokut tone të shtrenjtë Dinit, në emër të Organizatës sonë politike…Letrën po ua dërgojmë me qëllim që ta botoni në gazetën “ Zëri i Atdheut”,gazette kjo që del tek ju në megrim…Ju mbase e dini se këtu në Kosovë mbretëron censura e rreptë e shtypit të lire. Një letër të tillë as që e botojnë fare. Ngushllime për Dinin. Shum të fala t’i bëni Shpëtimit…Përshëndetje të zjarrta atdhetare pranoni nga ana ime. Ju dhe shokët e tjerë…ju përqafoj me mall…Liri për Kosovën…”

“L O N I”

Pas tri ditësh. Në njërën nga faqet e gazettes “ Zëri i Atdheut”, Hektori lexoi këtë shkrim përkujtimor:

         “… Të enjtën, më 12 nëntor të vitit 199…Nga revista televizive shqiptare, në ora tetëmbdhjetë e dyzet minuta, bubulloi një lajm i zi, mbi vdekjen e Din Barutit,këtij martiri të Kosovës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë…

         Të premtën me 13 nëntor në ora katërmbdhjetë e tridhjetë minuta,në varrezat e Therandës legjendare, u varros me nderime të larta Dini, po aty ku u varros vite më pare edhe e ëma e tij, Qëndresa.

         Vdekja e këtij martiri është një humbje që s’ka të matur. Vdiq njëri nga luftëtarët më të devotshëm që veproi kundër pushtuesve serbomdhenj…Ai ndoqi shembullin e gjithë atyre heronjëve e dëshmorëve që ranë për lirinë e shqiptarizmës. Ai eci gjurmëve të vëllait Meritonit dhe motrës Lindita,që sot prehen në altarin e lirisë,në varrezat e dëshmorëve të kombit në Kukës të Ri, mu afër varrit të të madhit Hasan Prishtina. Ai sa qe gjallë kurrë nuk u pajtua me këta kufij artificial që përdhunisht armiqtë e shumtë ia kishin ndarë pa të drejtë Shqipërisë. Ai për këtë u bë zëri më i dëgjuar kundër kësaj padrejtëse, që na sollën shekujt dhe vitet e mbrapshta. Ai me shpirtin e tij të zjarrtë për asnjë çast nuk u pajtua me zgjedhën e robërisë së gjysmës së kombit. Mu për këtë bishat armike, disa here e kishin mbyllur në qelitë e burgut, në ata hekura që ciasnin si veje shtrigash kur hapeshin e mbylleshin. Po ama, Ai i përballoi të gjitha dhe qëndroi stoikisht deri në frymën e fundit të jetës së tij, përplot peripeci. Mbeti i pathyeshëm në idealin e tij për liri,çlirim e bashkim kombëtar.

         Vdekja e këtij martiri, ka ngjallur e do të ngjallë një pikëllim të madh tek të gjithë ata që kanë ditur ta kuptojnë mendimin e tij prej idealisti. Kjo vdekje do të ngjallë një pikëllim edhe më të madh ndër ata të cilët e kanë njohur më për së afërmi jetën etij të bujshme dhe,sidomos ndër ata që e kanë dashur si shok e mik.

         Urrejtja që kish ndaj çdo armiku dhe kolaboracionisti, por njëherit dashuria që kishte ndaj atdheut e ndaj çdo atdhetari e miku, e bën edhe më të madh këtë shpirt prej atdhetari të zjarrtë.Merita e pavdekshme e tij qëndron në atë se ishte një veprimtar e luftëtar i palodhur i çështjes së shenjtë kombëtare. Ata që e njohën Dinin e shtrenjtë, do të dine ta shfaqin mirënjohjen dhe respektin e çmuar për të. Por,në vend që të dëshprohemi, le të veprojmë në frymën e drejtë për të cilën ai synonte.Kështu do të nderohej më mire kujtimi për Dinë Barutin.

         Emri dhe vepra e tij do të rrojë me shekuj!

         I shtrenjti Dinë, prehu i qetë në token atërore!

         Sa të jetë bota shqiptare, Ju do të rroni…”



Therandë, 13 nëntor 199…                   Organizata politike 

“ Për lirinë e dardanisë”



         Çdo patriot ka edhe një histori më vete, mendoi Hektori, gjithnji burra ka rritur vendi, tha ai, i shkuan disa të ngjethura në trup. Shikoi diellin teksa ngritej me ngadalë midis atyre tre lapidaryëve të mermerta në varrezat e Bad Castatit. Brenda në dhomë dëgjoi zërin baritor të Vashës që këndonte më zë të ulët këngën:

         Nga mërgimi vjen një fjalë,

         Ja kanë vrarë shqipes një djalë.

         Jo s’je vrarë poeti ynë!

         Je bërë krah për shqiptarinë…

         Kjo këngë e preku thellë në shpirt Hektorin, vetja i dukej si të qe në ëndërr,  mendimet i përziheshin me këngën e Vashës, me thirrjen e Lajmëtarit për Bashkim…I dilte përpara Dini fytyrëqeshur…Po tani ku është Dini?...Jo, jo! Mirë e kishin thenë shokët, “Sa të jet bota shqiptare ju Dinë Baroti do të rroni!”...

         Pse o Zot pa na pyetur neve e more Dinin?!...

         Ah! Sikur të shkoja deri në atdhe, ta gjej atje Dinin dhe ta përqafoj…Siç më përqafoi ai mua atë ditë,  kur u nisa për megrim! Oh! Dini…Shkove dhe t’i në botën e amshuar.

         Kur më përcolle më fole, se dita agimprurëse është afër?! Dhe t’i këtë ditë nuk e prite fare! Ah, sa më lodhin këto mendime!

         Hyri Brenda në dhomën e pushimit ku Vasha kishte lënë dritaren hapur. Përjashta dëgjohej freshëllima e erës…

----------


## biligoa

XII



         Ecte rrugës Hektori për në punë, në restoranin “Liburnia”. Aroma e luleve verore ia guduliste hundën.Cicërimat e zogjve i zhbironin veshët.Dëgjonte edhe zukatjen e lehtë të insekteve që fluturonin ulët.

         Dikush e preku në krah.

Ah! Ju jeni zotëri Brusha.

-  Po të keni mirësinë të udhëtojmë së bashku deri në restoran,atje ndoshta do të gjejmë kohë që të flasim në qetësi.

Dhe për t’ju plotësuar kjo dëshirë në restoran ende nuk kishte asnjë mysafir.

         -  Urdhëro, ulu! - E ftoi Hektori.Dhe u ulën së bashku te ajo tavolina ku shpeshherë çlodhej Hektori.

         -   Zotëri,Hektor! – Ai e filloi i pari

         -   Si urdhëroni zotëri Brusha!?

         -  Po ja s’i  t’jua them… - Dhe gëlltiti pështymën që i ishte mbështjellë në fyt.

         -   Po j‘ua them se mjeshtria ime është që t’i di të gjitha. Nuk mjaftohem të di se çka ka ndodhur, por edhe ç’mendojnë njerëzit,madje shumë here edhe ia kam qëlluar dhe ia kam arritur këtij qëllimi. Sepse kam mësuar shumë nga gabimet e të tjerëve. – Ngriti gotten e birrës me sy të gaculluar,me një të gëzuar e për të mire…

         -   Gëzuar qofshi! – ja ktheu Hektori. Duke mos i dhënë shenjë, pohimi a mohimi:

         -  Fol, pra,ç’deshe të bisedosh me mua?

         -  Po desha të them se më mire ta tregoj unë atë punën e Lajmëtarit, se sa të shpjegojnë të tjerët.

         -  Po ç’po më ngatërroni mua më këtë punë!...Unë shoh punën time, e jo punën e të tjerëve…Siç e shihni këtu kam ardhur të punoj, me qëllimin e vetëm që ta ndihmoj familjen sepse kemi halle…

         -  Si duket s’të vjen mire kjo bisedë, ë?...Mos u bëj sikur nuk ju intereson asgjë për vrasjen e Lajmëtarit. Çdo njeri që ka ardhur në këtë Qytet ka dëgjuar ngjarje nga më të ndryshme mbi vrasjen e Lajmëtarit. Mos u bëj ,pra,neri artificial, sikur nuk të vie aspak keq për këtë vrasje?!

         -  Përkundrazi më vjen shumë keq dhe vrasja e Lajmëtarit e ka prekur thellë në zemër çdo shpirt shqiptari që ka pak gjak të sojit tëvet. Po ashtu më ka prekur edhe mua.

         -  Ti fole me fetishizëm për të! Po sikur ta mësonit të vërtetën për të! Atëherë do ta krijoni një opinion krejtësisht të kundërt për të.

         -  Opinioni për të është i njohur për të gjithë,me përjashtim të disave. Nëse ju keni një vlerësim tjetër, atëherë thueje hapur! E të mos flasësh si ajo ëma e Zeqos majë thanes.

         Papndehur u ndëgjuan ecejaket e dy mysafirëve tek hyn në restoran. Hektori u ngrit në këmbë, u përshëndet me ta duke u dëshiruar mirëseardhje! Ata pastaj u përshëndetën me Brushën dhe, pastaj u ulën në tavolinë me të. Brusha më pastaj e njoftoi Hektorin duke i thënë se ai syfryri quhej Sabit Delenxhiu dhe ky tjetri faqezbehtë e hundëmadh, quhej Vejziu, që kishin ardhur  prej Kosove pët ta vizituar Brushën.Për çudin e Brushës, Hektori i nifte mire që të dy. Madje me Vejziun ishin  edhe baxhanak. U befasua prej nga këta dy njiheshin me Brushën?!

         -  Atëherë edhe aq më mire , ne u bëmë edhe miq me Hektorin! tha përsëri me një buzëqeshje dinake Brusha.

         Për një cast ra heshtja. U dëgjua fëshfërima e krahëve të ciripupjes, tek përplasej xhamave të vitrinës së restoranit. U dëgjua edhe fërfërima e gjetheve të atij bliri që ndodhej më në qoshe të restoranit. Aroma e luleve në restoran, u ndie thellë në vrimat e hundës së Hektorit. Afshi i bërxollave të pjekura e të fërguara, sikur e solli në vete. Nuk e bëri të gjatë, i vuri përpara tri pjatat me bërxolla, që afshonin nga avulli, tri sallata të përziera me lakër.tranguj,domate, karrota të grira dhe tri gota lëngje pemësh.Që të tre filluan të hanin me shije.

         Hektori qëndronte në këmbë, kredhur në mendime. Mërmëritime vete:“Nuk i zihet besë gjarpërit. Ja se si u bënë bashkë! A,jo,jo, nuk jam një mendje me ta. E cili nuk di se kush janë këta? Sot i bëjnë hunjët,nesër i djegin. E cil nuk di se çfarë është sabiti. Sot të bën për mik e nesër çmos të shpif. E cili nuyk e di për atë ngjarjen e Sabitit që e përdhunoi atë të miturën Luleborë!...Dhe, që tani të gjithë e thërrasin me nofkën Delenxhiu. E cili se di se kush është Brusha? Po a nuk është ai i biri i Rifatit që e preu babin e vetë me sopatë, për një rrip tokë që ia kishte dhënë më më shumë vëllait tij, Haradinit kur ishin ndarë.Cili nuk di se Brusha është i biri i asaj lavires që i kishte bërë harabat meshkujt dhe kishte qenë tepër e pangopshme në seks…Cili nuk di për Vejziun? Ai mbahet për muhamedan i devotshëmdhe, nganjëherë shkon deri në ekstrem dhe, apsurditete fetare. Po Vejziu a është i biri i Qerimit, i cili kur kishin ardhur nazistët gjerman në fshatin Diellon i kishin zënë tre veta robber teksa i ruanin bagëtin arave të fshatit, në atë kohë të fundvjeshtës sdë 194…Sepse barinjtë s’kishin pasur më vetet document-identifikimin.Dy i kishin liruar,sepse familjet e tyre kishin pranuar se ata janë të afërmit e tyre.Ndërsa kur shkuan te Qerimi, nazistët gjerman e kishin pyetur:

         -  A e njihni ju,këtë njeri?          

         Qerimi i kishte rrudhur krahët dhe, me një zë të përgjysmuar, ishte përgjigjur se fare nuk e njihte këtë njeri dhe,ja kishte qitur gjuhën përjashta vëllait të tij.Kishte mërmëritur me vete. “ Ja tani, etrë pasuria do të më mbetët mua se Hajrullahu ishte ende i pamartuar…”

         Atëherë gjermanët e kishin pushkatuar përpara syve të Qerimit. Duke e detyruar atë ta varroste këtë partisan rrebel!...Po a nuk është ky Vejziu që e detyroi të helmohej e bukura Flutur?! Gur e dru ndjenë dhembje për atë Fluturën e mirë…Ja se, çfarë njerëz janë këta! Dhe, tani  i përkasin të njetit grupim politik “Kreshnikët e Kosovës së Pavarur”, për një cast mbeti me acar në zemër.Kur papritmas zëri i Brushës ia ndërpreu mendimet.E pyeti:

Hektor ç’do të bësh nesër?

-  Asgjë nesër e kam ditë pushimi dhe, do të çlodhem në banesë.

         -  Domëthënë qenke i lire!

         -  Po i lire jam. – Psherëtiu me gjysmë zëri Hektori.

         -  Atëherë të ftoj që nesër të urdhërosh për darkë, meqë edhe këta dy zotërinj, do të jenë aty. Do të vazhdojmë në banesën time atë bisedën e lënë për gjysmë?!



  * 

         Sabiti dërdëlliste diçka e fliste me rrotulla asaj pasdreke. Djallëzitë e tij s’kishin të mbaruar.

         Ndërkaq,Hektori vriste mendjen:

         -  Medet, medet, Sabit Delenxhiu, qenka bërë bilbil nga goja. Madje ,madje , ia kalonte edhe atij bilbil gjezarit. E fliste kodra pas bregut. E, fliste fjalë e hale, se kërkonte kallëza gruri në akullnaja të Sibirit. Më duket se ky e bënte atë punën e dreqit të Gëtes! E, paraqitej sikur të ishte kryeheroi i kombit shqiptar! Po, jo edhe atij botëror!

         Që kur isha student në Universitetin e Prishtinës, jam marrë me politikë të fshehtë ilegale e patriotike…politikën enjoh në gishta…Jam vetë Aristoteli?!

         -  A s’është kështu zotëri Brusha?

         -  Po,po pohuan Brusha dhe Vejziu,njëzëri.

         -  Zotëri, Sabit mos e zgjat kaq shumë muhabetin. E di fare mire, që në çdo pikpamje jeni i ndershëm. Të njoh fare mire se nga i njeti fshat jemi, po ama politika nganjëherë të bën të pamëshirshëm ndaj kundërshtarit…

         Në këtë rast Hektori, po përgaditej paksa me indiferentizëm dhe përbluante të përgaditej nga ndonjë e papritur që mund t’i vinte nga këta njerëz hipokrit.

         Brusha vazhdoi:

         -  Hektorin e kam pasur nxënës, Ka qenë njëri nga nxënësit më të mire të shkollës fillore “Sali Shabani” të fshatit Veronë?!...Ky ish nxënës ii mi vërtet rrjedh nga një familje e varfër, por familja e tij disa here është treguar se është e ndershme dhe e padjallëzuar. Më kujtohet si sot kur fshatarët e mi,me në krye kryexhandarin e kralit Pashiq, të mëhallës së epërme, e në emër të gjithë mëhallës së rrezinës së fshatit Verona, varnë pabesisht Hoxhën e fshatit, Orhan kalanë . lëre që e kishin vrarë në emër të besës së dhanun, se ai duhet të dilte nga ngujimi i shtëpisë së tij  për të biseduar me këta të mëhallës Rrezinë, ku vetë halite i kishte thenë se je në besë të fshatit dhe, ai kur kishte dale të porta e shtëpisë, halite dhe Hamza i Ramës kishin hapur zjarr nga pushkët e tyre dhe, e kishin lënë të vdekur në vend Hoxhën, pastaj kishin përhapur nëpër fshat fjalët se ajo familje a individ që do të shkontë për varrim të Hoxhës apo përkryeshëndoshë tek familja e Orhanit, do të leçitej nga fshati. Kështu familja e Hoxhës ishte leçitur me pa të drejtë dhe, ishte vrarë edhe në besë!…

         Familja e Hektorit e kishte kuptuar me kohë se, fare lehtë është të jesh i mire…Po ama më vështirë është të jesh i drejtë. Kështu qe familja e Selman Dardanit vendosi të ndiqte udhën edrejtë e të arsyes. Kjo familje kishte marrë pjesë në varrimin E Hoxhës. Iu gjetë pranë në çdi nevojë kësaj familje të ardhur nga treva e LLapit heroik. Dhe, kështu dy familjet i kaluan peripecitë e shumta së bashku…”Ç’më dëgjojnë veshët?! – u habit Hektori. – Edhe ky njeri ditka ndonjëherë të flasë të vërtetën. Që kur kështu?!”

         Familja e Hektorit ka edhe merita të tjera burrërore,fliste Brusha. Selmani kishte mbajtur në ilegalitet edhe kaçakët e malit që luftonin për lirin e vendit kundër pushtuesit shkja, e sidomos gjatë dimrit, kur ata kishin nevojë më së shumti dhe pikërisht në njërën nga shtëpitë e tyre ishte bërë edhe organizimi në fshehtësinë më të madhe për vrasjen e Spiro dellocit dhe Filës së Sahisë.  Këta dy të fundit ishin të njohur për krimet dhe masakrat e tyre që kishin bërë ndaj kabashasve. E pastaj në atë mbledhe në baza vullnetare ishte paraqitur për t’i vrarë këta dy kriminelë kreshniku i kosovës Sali Shabani…

         - Ty, hë dreq! – ofshani thellë Sabiti. Tërë këto merita ia përkujtonte familjes së Hektorit, Brusha. Këto të dhëna nuk i pëlqyen as Vejziut!...

         -  Aha, më erdhi ndërmend edhe kjo ngjarje për gjyshin e Hektorit. Pasi kishte mbaruar lufta nacionalçlirimtare, kur çetnikët serbë edhe kolaboracionistët tanë të veshur me uniforma partizane, vranë në qendër të fshatit Veronë, duarlidhur Jakupin e Azemit, me arsyetimin se kishte qenë ballist i Shaban Polluzhës. Vrastarët e uniformuar me dhunë i kishin mbledhur njerëzit e fshatit ta shihnin Jakupin e ngrirë, trupi i të cilit qëndronte mbi dheun e tokës mëmë. Dhe , i kishin detyruar pastaj fshatarët që të pështynin mbi kufomën e martirit. Pothuaja se të gjithë të pranishmit nga frika frika e rankoviçistëve e titistëve gjakatar,kishin pështyrë padashje në Jakupin e martirizuar… Por, i vetmi kishte qenë Selman dardani, që s’kishte pranuar ta bënte një poshtërsi të tillë. Atëherë kryeoficeri i milicisë e kishte rrahur para të gjithëve, për t’ua shti edhe më frikën në palcë shqiptarëve. E kishte kërcënuar pse oficeri serb pse nuk pranaoi ta pështyjë si të tjerët këtë reakcionar që njihej nga të gjithë?!...

         Ai gjakftohtë dhe ashtu i larë në gjak, iu kishte përgjigjur oficerit të tërbuar serb.

         - Sepse është shumë lehtë për ta pështyrë e poshtëruar të vdekurin…Po sikur të ishte bacë Jakupi gjallë, ta kishte ladruar nënën ty dhe të gjithë neve këtu!

         Atëherë oficeri serb kishte mbetur gojëhapur.E kishin liruar Selmanin me gjithë të tjerët. Fshatarët kishin mbetur të habitur nga ky qëndrim tejet i derjtë dhe burrëror i Selmanit…

         - Me sa did he kam njohuri unë, hektori po ecën gjurmëve të familjes. E, njëkohësisht me sa jam në dijeni ky nuk i takon ndonjë grupimi politik. A është kështu o’ish nxënësi im? – Ashtu është! – tha Hektori.         

         -  Prandaj në emër të grupit politik “Kreshnikët e Kosovës”, të ftoj që t’i bashkangjitesh radhëve tona.

         -  Tani e kuptove pse më paskeni ftuar – tha me ironi Hektori.

         -  Ke të drejtë zotri Brusha, - gjëmoi zëri i sabitit, - Njeriu i pa organizuar është si peshku në zallë,apo më mire të them një hiç në mesin e njerëzve. I këtij mendimi ishte edhe Aristoteli, jam dakord me propozimin e shokut Brusha,se Hektori duhet të na bashkangjitet neve.

         Edhe ,Vejziu me gjysmë zëri pranoi propozimet e të dy shokëve të Organizatës së njejtë politike.

         Hektori si gjithmonë i qetë,foli me ton të ulët si ajo rrjedha e lumit të ngadalshëm që shkon qetas fushës:

-   Mos m’u zemëro zotro Brusha as ju të dy… Se një vendim të tillë nuk mund ta marr tani për tani!...Për këtë më duhet paksa kohë…Pas një kohe ju do të merrni përgjigjrn time, se kështu më duket e ka kjo punë.

Atëherë t’i japim kohë që të mendoj! – Tha Brusha.

I japim! – thane të dy dhe e mbyllën këtë muhabet.

         Pas një heshtje paksa më të gjatë, përsëri bisedën e hapi zotëri Brusha: - Ku e patëm lënë atë bisedën dje që folëm unë dhe ti për Lajmëtarin.Biseda për të janë bërë edhe  herave të tjera në mes disa shokëve tanë të organizuar. Lajmëtari në të shumtën e rasteve e shikonte të ardhmen e Kosovës se ajo do të çlirohej nga okupatorët serbë vetëm me luftë dhe me armë në dorë dhe,në programet e tyre duhet ta kish çdo organizat politike ilegale,kështë do të pavarësohej  dhe bashkohej Kosova me viset e saja me Shqipërinë. Dhe, shpesh e përsëriste mendimin e Marksit se jeta është luftë e pandërprerë.Ndërsa unë dhe bashkëmendimtarët e mi, i japim më shum rendësi mendimit paqësor,se vetëm kjo rrugë do të ishte fuqia udhëheqëse, ku do ta shpiente vendin e tokave të robëruara drejy pavarsisë,ku Kosova do të duhej tjetërsohej në komb Kosovar.Dhe, në asnjë mënyrë s’duhet të bashkohet me shtetin amë Shqipërinë e varfër dhe staliniste!?...Për një cast Hektori mendoi: “ Po pikërisht Rankoviçi,Tito,dhe,Gjillasi ishin ideatorët kryesorë për humbjen e identitetit shqiptar në Kosovë për t’i bërë shqi[ptarët me identitet të ri kombëtar kosovar,siç ua hodhën boshnjakëve në Bosnje dhe popujve në Maqedoni…”. Nga ky mendim e shkundi zëri i Brushës.Pra, siç e shuhni ne dhe Lajmëtari ishim të ndarë në mendime krejtësisht të kundërta në vijën politike. Kjo kundërshti nuk do të na kishte ndarë edhe aq shumë,me të dhe organizatën e tij politike “Çlirimi i Tokave Shqiptare dhe Bashkimi me Shqipërinë”, ku më dukej se vetë ai ishte njëri nga drejtuesit kryesor të kësaj Organizate. Sikur ne të mos kishim disa fakte se ai ishte spiun i sllavëve të jugut!? – dhe, ia lëshoi në prehër një dosje me disa shkresurina Hektorit… - Pa urdhëro e lexoi se çfarë shkruan për Lajmëtarin dhe, do të bindesh edhe vetë se kush ishte në të vërtetë ai fare patrioti. - Tha paksa me ironi brusha. – Ja këto dokumente i kemi zbuluar nga kutia postale e tij!?...

Ç’është ky provokim, zotëri brusha? Ç’do nga unë?

         -  Ç’ka për t’u çuditur? Zotëri, Hektor, nuk është asfarë provokimi. Ky është vetëm një sqarim. Unë dhe shokët kemi mendimin se ku t’u bindesh këtyre fakteve, pastaj do të përhapni kudo këtë të vërtetë! Si njeri i paanshëm që jeni do t’ju besojnë më lehtë njerëzit. Kështu do të ndalej ai fare miti që është krijuar për të…

         Mori dhe i lexoi me vemendje disa nga ato shkresurina, që ju duken se ishin që të gjitha të shpifura, prandaj pyeti:

Nga kush e morët çelsin e kutisë postale të Lajmëtarit?

-   Këtu u zu ngushtë Brusha. Teksa e kapluan djersët. Foli disa fjalë, si përçartë e belbëzoi. 

         Atëherë hektori iu drejtua: - S’keni për se arsyetoheni,është krejtësisht e qartë. Dikush nga autoritet gjermane të korruptuar nga ndonjë diblomaci e jashtme ju ka ndihmuar ta merrni çelsin e kutisë postale të këtij të fundit. Edhe pse kjo gjë me ligj është rreptësisht e ndaluar. Me sa unë pashë e lexova nga këto shkresurina apo më mire ti quaj shkarravina, më dukën të gjitha të trillshme dhe të dala nga zyrat e ambasadës jugosllave. Kanë qëllimin e vetëm për ta komprometuar figureën e pastër të Lajmëtarit, që të fusin në përçarje në mes të shqiptarëve dhe më lehtë t’i bëhej atentati atij!...Nëse në tërë këtë lojë keni hyrë nga naiviteti ose mosdija, mendoj se ende keni kohë për t’u penduar. Për këtë duhet të kërkoni falje publike përpar opininonit shqiptar… Por, nëse ju këmëngulni ende se këto shkresurina të pshurrta janë argumente të mjaftueshme për t’i bindur njerëzit që s’marrin vesh nga këto punë, se Lajmëtari paska qenë agjent i jugosllavëve atëherë ju gënjeni vetën e jo të tjerët, sepse nuk keni aspak të drejtë.  Me këto dër – dëre, vetëm sap o ju dalin gënjeshtrat sheshit. Mos harroni se po dilni qesharak, pra, kur s’keni ara në mal, pse bëni dava me çakejt? Ose çkalli bëri kërdinë e deleve, a ujkut i doli nami. Pra, të jeni i kujdesshëm në veprimet tuaja, se më këto që thoni ju po e ndihmoni fshehjen e krimit dhe kriminelët çakej. Bëje më mire atë që duhet, e mos u beso gënjeshtrave. ‘Nuk bëjnë mollat në bore”,thotë urtia popullore.

         Kështu e shprehu Hektori mendimin e tij haptas, kurse Brusha dhe ata dy bukuroshat e kuptuan qartë se të gjitha përpjektet për ta bërë për vete kishin dështuar në çdo pikpamje.

         Në këtë mënyrë iu shtua bindja edhe më se delja e zezë kurr nuk bëhet e bardh dhe,as e bardha e zezë…

         Me kaq u ndërprenë debatet. Pa vonuar Hektori u ngrit duke u thenë natën e mire dhe doli…



   *

-  Ardhja e tij tek ne qe një paralajmërim i ëuditshëm,por shpresoj se do të më besoni se jam në gjendje ta kuptoj se sa i drejtë ishte gjesti i tij. Madje, madje tani po e di se më kë kam të bëjë, e nuhat se ai ishte një njeri i zgjuar dhe e dëgjuat edhe ju vetë se sa it hellë ishte  në mendime edhe pse dukej se nuk merr gjë vesh nga politika. Siç e vërejtet edhe ju të dy, ai na la gojëhapur që të treve. Me zgjuarësin e tij na bindi se nuk është nga ata që mashtrohet prej frazave demagogjike…

         Të gjitha këto fjalë Brusha i shqiptoi me mirësjellje, porse fuqishëm dhe me një fare ngulmimi,përpara Sabitit dhe, Vejziut.

         -   Uluni! – u tha Brusha,i cili ende nuk ish liruar nga hutimi e shqetësimi që e kishte kapluar.

         Ata u përkulën lehtë dhe pastaj u ulën.

         -   E vërejtjet se sin a e tha hapur se nuk do të bëhej anëtar i yni. Një mospranim kaq  të pabesueshëm as që e prisja nga Hektor Dardani. Si më duket ky gjest i tij ka qenë paksa i nxituar, kuptohet nga ato sqarimet tuaja të çuditshme. – Tha, Sabiti dhe vazhdoi duke iu drejtuar Brushës. – Ideja që po më imponohet vetvetiu është disi e frikshme, por që më pare ju lus, që të mos habiteni nga kjo ide që unë e kam planifikuar. Shpresoj se do të pajtoheni edhe ju…

         Brusha çakërriti sytë,thuaja se shpejtonte që ta studjonte tërësisht atë ide kushedi se çfarë mendonte… - fol or, pse gëlltitesh?!

         Atëherë mç dëgjoni. Unë atë njeri e njoh ngaherë edhe,pse dikur isha aq i padrejtë ndaj tij. Nuk i kam lënë dy gur bashkë duke i përgaditur lloj-lloj kurthash e intrigash që ai ndoshta s’i ka ditur se unë vetë isha autori i tyre. E,pse? Sepse i frikësohesha rivalitetit të tij në politikë. S’dua ta arsyetoj tani vetën, se mes meje dhe,atij ekzistojnë mospajtime të ngahershme. Këtu u pa qartë se mospajtimet me të do të thellohen edhe më, se ai s’i bën lajka askujt. Është këmbëngulës në qëllimet etij të drejta.Kam një tipar fatkeq dhe parim qe të njeriu të shoh gjithnji një rrezik se ka për të na denoncuar e demaskuar pamëshirshëm përpara ligjit të popullit…për ta bërë të dyshimt të vërtetën e tij përpara masave popullore është e dobishme që ne të trillojmë ndonjë gjë për të. Me këtë nuk dua të arsyetohem, por këto arsye nuk kam pse t’i fsheh prej jush.

         -  Po çfarë të shpifim kundër tij? – thanë Brusha  e Vejziu me një ankth.  

         -   Mendoj se duhet të përhapim fjalë,sikur Hektori është agjent i KOS-it a i UDB-së dhe, se ka ardhur në megrim për t’i përçarë grupimet tona politike e patriotike shqiptare. Këtë kulaç naivët e gëlltin lehtë, ndërsa ambasada jugosllave do t’i fryjë me dashamirësi këtij zjarri të ndezur prej nesh. Dhe, kështu kur të përflitet ndër njerëz e pavërteta, do të arrij qëllimin se ka diçka të vërtetë nga kjo, – shpjegoi kështu Sabit Delenxhiu.

         -   Po nga këto shpifje e trillime nuk u komprometua Lajmëtari,- tha si me dyshim Brusha.

         -   A. Lajmëtari ke qenë diçka tjetër, ai ka qenë i organizuar dhe efekti i kësaj propaganda nuk ka qenë në nivelin e duhur. Ndërsa për Hektorin është diçka tjetër, ky nuk është i organizuar në ndonjë nga grupet politike dhe, njëherit është in jë kategorie të ulët kundrejt Lajmëtarit dhe asnjë nga grupimet politike nuk do të interesoheshin për ta mbrojtur, por përkundrazi do të heshtin për këtë.

         -   Atëherë…foli Vejziu, - të përhapim fjalë se Hektori ka ardhur me detyrë të caktuar nga Kosova, për ta vrarë Brushën e ndonjë tjetër?!

         Idetë e tij janë të çuditshme dhe, njëkohësisht tepër apsurde, po, ama kështu e do puna. Nuk thuhet kot se politika është kurvë e madhe. Pra, secili kundërshtar i yni, që s’do të pranoj të jetë nën ndikimet tona, di ti pret i njejti fat. Mendonte Brusha. Sabiti zgjodhi rrugën më të sigurt për të dalur nga kjo zallahi që na u krijua. Duhet të sigurohem se s’do të gënjehem kësaj radhe…

         -   Apo s/është kështu? – fërkoi duart  i gëzuar Brusha. – Pra shokë fshehtësitë tona s’duhen treguar askujt.

Ashtu siç ishin ulur pranë njëri-tjetrit që të tre e rrahën këtë çështje në detaje të hollësishme. Më në fund vendosën të veprojnë së bashku për arritjen e qëllimit. Ata nuk i fshehën njëri-tjetrit se kanë ambicie të madhe për karrierë, për para, për femra, për autoritet të dhunshëm dhe, pozita të larta në pushtet.

Pa ne s’ka mundësi të jetoj a të ekzisoj asnjë shoqëri politike, - përfundoi Sabiti.



         *

I tërhequr në vete, u tret në mendime bukur gjatë. Nga ato debate që pati me ata të tre, kish zënë ta kuptonte thelbin e vërtet të gjërave. Mirë e kishte thenë Sokrati: “ Njerëz të mire e të vërtetë dhe,njerëz të poshtër e të kqinj, ka pak, kurse mesatar ka me shumicë”. Kjo shumicë është si ajo vala e detit kur nga stuhia me vrull mbi valën tjetër bie dhe përplaset gjëmueshëm drejt bregut të gurëzuar, mbi të cilin shkuma e bardhë kreshtohet. Kështu ndodh edhe në politik; një pale përplaset, një tjetër ngritet. Sa të drejtë kishte Sokrati kur pas dëgjimit të ligjeratës për Homerin i kishte bërë pyetjen: “ Cili është më i mire, Akili a Odiseu”?. Ipia, i cili njihej si kozmopolit i pare në botë kishte menduar dhe kishte thenë se: “ Është më i mire Odiseu, sepse mashtron me dituri, e ai që bën mëkat me dituri është më i mire se ai që bën mëkat me padituri”. Pra ai që kërkon të vërtetën në politikë do të përndiqet deri në likuidim.

Kurse smira dhe shpifja qëndrojnë si përbindësh për t’i ndezur këto ura ogurzeza?!

Po sa kuptimplote është kënga e dalkë nga gjiri i popullit dhe jetësimi i saj në artë nga rapsodi:

         Pyet Dardania,kjo nënëloke

         Kush ja vret bijtë kësaj toke?

         Kush iv ret e ja përgjakë?

         Herdokur, do të marrim hak!



Pyet Dardania me zë trishtimi:

         Kush të vrau Lajmëtar Çlirimi?!

         Kush të vrau, hë, jut haftë dora?

         Sa të pabesë qenë ata horra…

         Ja, pra, vrasja, shpifja, smira, ja kalojnë edhe, përbinshave neveritës, shkatrrimtarët e jetës së njerëzve të ditur e të pastër kombtarisht,  njerëzit e pabesë ja kalojnë edhe Luciferrit, dhe të tillët punojnë kundër shqiptarisë.

         Ja si e kishte përshkruar Volteri nga një autor i frymës së ligjeve juridikisht drejtësinë:

         “Drejtësia dhe e drejta ide të kota janë…

         Të mos kursejnë asnjë të drejtë mbretërinë kanë”.

         Këto vargje të neveritshme shpesh here do të dalin nga goja e panda e minstrave të drejtësisë.I tillë kishte qenë edhe Fatoni, minister i Ptolemeut të ri. Ja se si janë njerëzit e pushteteve! Ata duke qenë të vetëmashtruar,duke menduar se kanë të drejta të pakufizuara për t’i zbatuar ligjete e drejtësisë, kështu ndalojnë lirin e tjetrit. E duke e ndaluar lirin e tjetrit, ata humbasin e dhe lirin ndaj vetes. Kështu shkelin edhe vetë zbatimi e atyre ligjeve.}’hipokrizi ndodhin në botë, mendoi hektori. Ç’djaj ishin ata të tre, o Perëndi!...

         Nga kush e ka marrë atë çelsin e kutisë postale të lajmëtarit ai far Brusha? Dhe u mundua një cope here si ata detektive kur janë përpara dilemave të mëdha e tepër delikate për ta zgjedhur enigmën. Mbase e ka marrë nga ai Fislara nga theranda ka pas urdhër të veproj ashtu?!Apo ia ka siguruar ai ndihmësi i ambasadës jugosllave, ai Balushani trashaman?! Por, më bindëse më duket t’ia ketë mundësuar ai far gazetar Lamani? Au! Ndoshta që të gjithë kanë qenë të vetëdijëshëm në këtë lojë të madhe të Shefit të Policisë të fshehtë jugosllave, Doleviçit të dhajamosur. Ndoshta ka pasur mundësi ndonjë i sigurimit shqiptar,meqë Lajmëtari i kishte dërguar letër Enver hoxhës se Mehmet shehu kishte qenë agjent i  Titos,përkatësisht i jugosllavisë?! Këtu in gatërrohej lëmshi. Përsëri enigma rrinte pezull e pazgjidhur. Nuk e dallonte dot se cili sherbim i fshetë e kishte organizuar vrasjen. Sherbimi i fshehtë jugosllav,kjo i flente më tepët në mendje…ndërsa sigurimi shqiptar dhe ai gjerman nuk i dukeshin gjithaq të qëndrueshëm. Po ç’është në natyrën time që nuk më lejon t’i fshehë as edhe të metat e mia. Po sa intriga thurën rreth kësaj vrasjeje tragjike! Po mua ç’më duhen këto gjëra kur unë kurrë s’kam patur kontakte me këta njerëz, të asaj kohe?! Për të gjitha këto a jam i vetëdijëshëm se po shprehem paksa hapur para të tjerëve. Por, këtë here më duket se sinqeriteti ndaj tyre qe i domosdoshëm për rasti e Lajmëtarit. Më kujtohet dhe fjala e tij për sinqeritetin kur thoshte: “Sinqeriteti është burim i çdo gjeniu”,sigurisht këtë shpreheje e ka marrë nga Born. Bah! Po unë e di fare mire se s’jam asfarë gjeniu. Jam adhurues i sinqeritetit. Dhe një zë i dilte nga brendësia e shpirtit e i pëshpëriste pa rreshtur.

         Vazhdo!...Vazhdo!...Hej mos u tremb e as mos u ndal nga rruga që ke nisur.Një rast i tillë nuk duhej humbur. Ky është një gjest fisnik.të gjitha këto janë nga ato që ju ndjeni për humbjen e bijëve më të mire të kombit…Ju kishte paraqitur fantazma e Hamletit…Dhe,e kishte qortuar se s’bën asesi të ndalesh nga kjo rrugë e shenjtë!...

----------


## biligoa

XIII



Frynte puhia e ngrohtë e verës. Ata të tre kishin ngjeshur altoparlantët në mendjet e tyre të zijosura si ajo bloza e oxhakut dhe kishin lëvizur, njëkohësisht kishin bërë disa takime me njerëzit e mërgatës, për ta përhapur lajmin se cili ishte Hektor Dardani. Me çfarë qëllimi kishte ardhur ai në Gjermani? Këtyre fare megafonëve të intrigave kish pranuar në baza vullnetare t’u baskangjitej edhe Shkeko Laska, i cili isht i njohur për kontrabandist armësh dhe mbante disa lidhje me kontrabandist drogash. Ky i fundit nuk i takonte ndonjë grupimi politik se ishte një analfabet që mezi shkruante emrin e vet. Përkrahja që u jepte këtyre të treve kunëdr Hektorit ishte vetëm një nga inatet personale të tij  që kishte ndaj Hektorit, sepse ky i fundit kohë më pare e kishte qortuar për aventurat e rrezikshme që bënte Shkekoja. Më kot ishte përpjekur për ta bindur që të largohej nga kjo rrugë e fëlliqur dhe, në të ardhmen të punonte  të fitonte nga djersa e ballit. Po ku di dhia ç’është taxhia, thotë urtia popullore. Dhe, Shkekoja kish filluar ta urrente Hektorin pse kish guxuar ta qortonte! Kështu, përshpëritja e trillimeve kishte zënë vend të një grup i vogël njerëzish që manipuloheshin lehtë nga qdo kush. Intriga këto të Brushë karrieristit, Sabit pallavraxhiut, Vejzi demagogut dhe, Shkeko batakçiut. Pjesa dërmuese e mergimtarëve as që ua kishin vënë veshin këtyre thashethemeve bajate. Madje në një rast të Ndërmarrja Ndërtimore “Rozenbergët” u kishte hasur sharra në gozhdë!...Aty punonte Shpëtimi, të cilit i qe afruar Sabiti duke i shushuritur si qyqe diçka të veshi, mirpo të tjerët, që ishin pranë tyre i dëgjuan fjalët e fundit! Vampiri e njeh Lugatin.

- Shpëtim, të më falësh, por nuk rrija dot pa të treguar se kush është në të vërtetë Hektori?! Ne njihemi ngaherë.

Shpëtimi kthen kokën kah shokët e punës. Mollzave të faqeve i kalonte një dridhje e lehtë inatçore që mezi e mbante. Shpëtimi po mendohej…Ai u mat ta merrte lopatën se i kishte humbur kufijtë e durimit nga kjo shpifje neveritëse, por për një çast u ndal duke menduar me vete: “ Pa dale-dale ta shohim se ku don të dalin këta horra e shpifarakë të ndyrë?!”. Më pas iu afrua Brusha, ndër të tjera i tha: 

-   Shpëtim, si ma ke shëndetin? 

-   Siç më shihni, jam fare mire, - foli paksa me ironi Shpëtimi.

-   Po si ju shkon puna ore? 



* Vampiri njeh lugatin. – Njeriu i keq e njeh shokun e tij, i ligu shkom me të ligen.



-   Fort mire, qe besa ! – kur i ke shokët e vyeshëm, të mire dhe, kur shohin vetëm punën e vetë dhe jo të huajen, të duket dita një orë  dhe, vazhdimisht ndjehem i disponuar me këta shokë.

         Po të kini mirësinë të na vini prapa për një çast, - tha Brusha i skuqur nga fytyra e tij vezake.

         -   Ç’do të thuani me këtë? – pyeti Shpëtimi. 

         -   Këtu na dëgjojnë punëtorët…Ejani pas nesh…

         -   Po ku doni që të shkojmë ? 

         -   Kudo, mjafton që të flasim pa na dëgjuar të tjerët për disa minuta te ajo baraka e punëtorëve, për shembull!

         -   Shkojm, - tah Shpëtimi. – Arritën te vend i piketuar. – Flisni pra, ç’doni të tregoni?

         -   Zotëri, - filloi Sabiti pas një heshtje të shkurtër, - duhet t’ua bëj me dije një gjë; Hektor Dardani është spiun i Serbisë dhe se ka ardhur këtu në perëndim me detyrë të caktuar. Për këtë të jeni i sigurt. Ne jemi shumë mire të informuar dhe për gjithçka i kemi treguar edhe  zotëri Brushes, unë dhe Vejziu.

         -   Unë nuk di, përse këto duhet të m’i tregoni edhe mua?!

         -  Zotëri, - tha befas, - ju duhet ta mësoni se nuk është e mjaftueshme ajo që treguam. Ne ju admirojmë dhe ndjejmë keqardhje që nuk dini për planet e Hektor Dardanit?!

         -  Ç’rëndësi kanë për mua planet e Hektorit? – Shpëtimi vështroi me habi këta njerëz.

         -  Atëherë dëgjoni! – tha Sabiti. – Ka madje një rendësi të vaçantë për ju, në planin e Hektorit. Ai është i dërguar nga ana e KOS-it që t’ju vrasë juve?!

         -   Ç’do të thuani me këtë?!

         -   Siç e dëgjuat, kjo është një e vërtetë!

         Shpëtimi për pak çaste u mendua: “ Përherë ky far Brusha dhe këta fare horra sajojnë gjëra të tilla”, -  njëkohësisht përtypi pështymën që kishte në gojë. U habit nga këto thënie të tyre. Hektori është burrë i mire,  i pastër si loti. Çka i shtyn këto qelbësira që ta komprometojnë edhe këtë njeri shpirt njeriu? Ai kurrë s’ka vjedhur askend, kurrë nuk ka mashtruar njeri, s’ka bërë qoftë edhe më të voglën tradhti ndaj askujt. Kurrë nuk është gjetur në delengjillëqe. Është i drejtë në gjykime. Kurrë s’paragjykon.  Më e rëndësishmja është se sinqeriteti i tij është në nivelin më të lartë!...Nuk duhet lejuar këta horra e hipokrit ta fyejnë Hektorin kështu para meje, mendoi më vete Shpëtimi. Mori lopatën në duar dhe ngriti zërin e tij kërcënues. – Si gënjeni ndër sy, zotërinjë? Ju në kohën e titizmit zullumqar, askund nuk na keni lënë të qetë duke e ngritur në qiell atë fare demagogu të pshurraftë, tani ju ka rënë ai sistem i fëlliqur i vetëqeverisjes jugosllave dhe, i jeni bashkangjitur pluralizmit falso, keni zënë përsëri ato pozita kyçe nëpër parti, kinse demokratike, mu tani në vend se të mirreni me vepra bujare, fisnike që kështu t’i pastroni sadopak ato biografi tuaja të turpshme e kolaboracioniste që i patët në të kaluarën jo fort të largët, përsëri po veproni në drejtimin e gabuar duke njollosur e shpifur njerëzit më të mire të shqiptarizmës, për ta shuar etjen e ambicieve tuaja faqezezë…ju pra, paskeni mbetur po ata ujq të vjetër, porse me gëzofin e ndërruar prej demokrati!... Pasi duhet ta dini se nuk ekziston dritare në Oqean, është në të mirën tuaj që të ndaheni përfundimisht nga kjo politikë dredharake, që gjason në ato dredha tymi që dalin mbi oxhaqe, se nuk njollosen, jo, yjet dritëbardhë. Nuk mbulohet dielli me duart tuaja të përlyera. Andaj, shporrmuni sysh, hë, të poshtrit e botës…se vetëm këto dër-dëre ju kanë mbetur o të mallkuar! Si nuk po e shihni veten se kush jeni ju?! Shporrmuni sysh, hë, minjtë në mur ua ladrofsha!...Dëgjoni mire se ç’po ju them…Ty Brushë krimineli, ty Sabit intriganti, ty Vejzi demagogu!...Dëgjo  ti Shkeko dallaverexhiu, lërëni më këto pisllëqe, shpifje, intriga,  horrllëqe të qelbura, se për flamur kam për t’ju vrarë si rrufeja që shkrep prej qielli me këtë dorën time.

         Po dëgjova të flisni edhe dikund tjetër këso fare theshethënash?!...Tani nga thembrat t’i veni gishtat e këmbëve…

         Punëtorët i kishin rrethuar që të katërtit, vetëm prisnin sinjalin e Shpëtimit për t’ua bërë më butë shpinën se  barkun këtyre horrave. Por, Shpëtimi u tha t’i lenin të shkonin. Duke ju dhënë një të share,  këtu shfryu zemëratën e tij. Nga tërë kjo ngjareje ju krijua bindja përfundimtare  Shpëtimit për tu ndarë përfundimisht me këta njerëz hileqar…Ata ikën me bishtin ndër këmbë në rrugën e tyre të pistë…Zhurma e makinës ia dha me nxitim udhës, derisa Shpëtimi i humbi nga sytë. Para mërgimtarëve recitoi këto vargje të këngës kuptimplote: 

         “ Të lumtë dora trim Avni, 

         s’të harron nëna Shqipëri!”

         Pas pak çastesh ra heshtja. Në ndërmarrje dëgjohej gumëzhitja e veglave të punës të shtrënguara nga duart e vyera.

----------


## biligoa

XIV



         Atë ditë qielli ishte bilur. Buisnin njerëzit në atë fillim vere. Blirët ia shtonin edhe më bukurinë qytetit. Dëgjohej bubullima e kambanave të kishës ortodokse në Shatërvan, te qendra e qytetit, ato të kishës katolike në qafën e Pazarit, ndërsa minareja  e xhamisë së Sinan pashës kishte prekur qiellin bilur të asaj dite.

         Përgjat trotuarit që ndodhej në nënstacionin e autobusëve të Therandës, taksistët të bezdisnin duke thirur kalimtarët. “ A ju duhet Taxi”. Tregtarët reklamonin mallërat e tyre të gjithfarshme. Shiteshin duhan-cigare “LM”, ”HB”, ”President”, ”Durrës special”, Shiteshin shishe konjaku “Skënderbeu”, shishe me  raki rrushi “Fernet”, e mallëra të tjera të ardhura nga tregu i Shqipërisë. Shkrepse të llojeve të ndryshme zvicerrane e koreane, kikiriki të fërguar. ”test” për larje enësh, veshëmbathje për të rritur e fëmijë. Pak më tutje në qarshin e “Shtrumfave”, nën autoparkingun e takxive, bëheshin kontrata kontrabandistësh në një fare gjysmë ilegaliteti, bëhej shitblerja e armëve të zjarrit. Shiteshin e bleheshin, revole “TT” ruse e kineze, pastaj “Zbrojevka” çekosllovake, që silleshin me një çmim mesatar deri në njëmijë e pesqind marka gjermane, për të gjitha llojet e pistoletave dhe, revolverëve. Armët automatike silleshin me një çmim prej dy mijë e pesqind deri në tre mijë marka gjermane. Pa arritur te shitorja “ Komuna e Parisit”, në thellësi të dyqaneve zejtare, ndeshi në fytyrën e hareshme të profesor Kalimashit .

         -   O, Loni! Po ç’na i ke tharë sytë ore mik i nderuar!?

         -  Si ia çoni në atë zyre gjenish ? – tha me të qeshur Loni. Anoppse e dinte se Profesori shumë rrallë shkonte në atë zyrë partiake sa për ta takuar ndonjëherë Dinë Barutin.

         -   Po tërë gjenitë e Kosovës , janë mbledhur në atë zyrë?! – qeshi më të madhe Profesori dhe, i dukej edhe më hunda e tij që i gjasonte sqepit të shqiponjës. U përqfuan me nejri-tjetrin e më këso batutash u nisën drejtë për në kafiterinë “Mulliri”, që ndodhej përballë atij rrapi qindvjeçar në Marash të Therandës. Atje e kishin lënë të takoheshin me mësuesen Dodonë Janina…Përgjatë rrugës, Kalimashi e pyeti Lonin:

         -   Më sa kam dëgjuar kohë më pare,  kishe qenë në Shqipëri?!

         -   Ashtu është. Isha në Shqipëri dhe, keni  shumë të fala nga Shkab Kreshtaku…

         -   Të fala paç! – po a kemi diçka të re nga andej? 

         -   Më sa unë kuptova nga biseda që pat me Shkabën, duhet të përgatiteme për luftë se, tingujt e sa j janë afër…

         -    Ju  besoni se vërtetë është afër kjo kryengritje e armatosur.

         -    Besoj si në dritën e diellit dhe, shyqyr Zotit që do të ndodhë diçka e tillë. Se pacifistët, e pushtuesi mjaft na kanë poshtëruar, përbuzur e shfrytëzuar. Këta të parët me politikën e tyre demagogjike dhe falso kanë mashtruar, kinse me paqe do të arrihet pavarësia.!... ky i dyti me dhunën e tij të paparë e me plaçkitje, burgosje të pashembullta në historinë e njerëzimit s’po ndalet së shkatërruari çdo gjë shqiptare, - tha Loni me zërin e tij të vendosur.

         Nja njëzet minuta më vonë kishin arritur në kafiteri, ku uji i Lumbardhës po rrotullonte një gur mulliri që rrethohej nga disa plepa të gjatë. Përmbi kafiteri qëndronte Kalaja e ndërtuar qysh në kohën e sultan Muratit të pare. Ndërsa matanë lumit qëndronte stoike  ndërtesa e vjetëruar e lidhjes Shqiptare. Pasi kishin zënë vend në tavolinë në kopshtin e kafiterisë të shtruar bukur nga ata gur të lumit të betonuar, në platonë përjashta. Kamarierja u solli dy raki rrushi dhe dy gota me uj mineral të Banjës së Kllokotit. Loni ia pa asj kemerierës gjirin që luhatej si ato fletët e Rrapit qindvjeçar, kur fryen puhia. Ndërsa profesor Kalimashi as që e kishte shikuar kamarieren me gjoksin e tetovuar me atë figureën e dragoit.

-  Do të ketë luftë dhe këtë luftë do ta udhëheqë krahu i armatorsur që është formuar vite më pare në Drenicën heroike të Hasan Prishtinës, Azem Bejtës,  Shotë Galicës, Shaban Polluzhës, e Tahir Mehës…Kështu thotë Shkaba o profesor Kalimashi, Hyri, Loni përsëri në temën që kishte biseduar gjatë rrugës…

Ndërsa profesori si më të tallur tha:

-  Kujdes se po na dëgjon Paqësor Taratori, ai kryetari i partiesë, pastaj vaj halli për ne?!... – dhe, vazhdoi se do të përfshihet në të ardhmen jo fort të largët Kosova nga flakët e luftës, për këtë jam më se i bindur. Njëkohësisht mendoj se shkëndijat e para të saj do të jenë të qarta, organizimi fillestar do të jetë në nivelin e lartë. Porse pacifistët për t’i ruajtur kolltuqet e tyre do të orvaten të përhapin shumë të pavërteta, që këtë luftë të drejtë të krahut të armatosur drenicar ta trajtoj si vepër të shkijeve. Sepse , tani për tani, disponimi i pjesës më të madhe të popullit është kundër luftës së armatosur…Porse koha do ta bëjë të vetën. Orvatjet e tyre për ta etiketuar krahun e armatosur si vepër e armikut do të dështoj me turp. Çdo periudhë historike zhvillohet sipas ligjeve dialektike, se ndryshimet në jetën shoqërore bëhën pikërisht nga lufta e të kundërtave. Siç thoshte Gurakuqi : “Ndër kundërshtime s’ban me u ligshtue, mjer ai që nuk qëndron…” . Kjo luftë e të kundërtave në shoqërit njerëzore është një parapërcaktim se paqja e rreme për të pushtuarin do të thotë luftë. Por, ama edhe lufta ka artin e saj. Tani për tani ne nuk  e dijmë se cilët do të jenë bartësit e kësaj lufte që do të pëlcasë. Nëse i prijnë njerëzit që kanë dije dhe guxim por që e njohin artin e luftës, njëherit janë bijë besnik të çështjes shqiptare, atëherë pasojat e kësaj lufte si në njerëz, po ashtu edhe në dëme materiale, do të jenë minimale për ne, e hë për hë, në masa katastrofale për armikun. Po kush garanton se me paqe zgjidhet problemi ynë i pazgjidhur? Për, këtë kohë të mjaftuesheme kanë pasur pacifistët, por deri më sot nuk bënë asgjë prej gjëje! Por siç e ceka më lartë se edhe lufta e ka artin e saj. Kësaj radhe po flas paksa me figura, për shembull, vjen një ushtarak apo komandant njësiti dhe, thotë: “Bëhu gati që të vish me ne që të luftosh për lirinë e Kosovës!”. Mirpo, në këtë rast unë do ta pyesja veten, së pari, a është tamam ky ushtaraku besnik i çështjes shqiptare dhe, a jam unë tamam Kalimashi?

Kush do ma zgjidhte këtë enigmë? Kush do të më dëshmonte se ky ushtarak dhe njësiti i tij vërtet i kanë rrokur armët me qëllimin e vetëm për ta çliruar token shqiptare nga zgjedha e të huajit dhe, nuk i kanë rrokur armët edhe për qëllime të tjera? Për shembull si akt  patriotik, a sa për ta larë vetën e tyre nga të palarat që i kanë pasur gjatë periudhës së robërisë. Këtu e kam fjalën për ata individë që mund tu bashkangjiten luftëtarëve të vërtet të lirisë, për qëllimet e tyre karrieriste që  përfitojnë nga raste të tilla.frikësohem nga këta tipa njerëzish që fshehin në veten e tyre interesa të ngushta individuale a patriotike. Këtë radhë cilin duhet dashur si vëllaun, luftëtarin apo interesin? Dobia e të pushtuarit është që ta dojë luftëtarin e jo pushtetarin, kurse dobia e hipokritit është që ta dojë interesin. Ju zotëri më thoni se duhet bindur njerëzit që t’i bashkangjiten krahut të armatosur. Po unë nuk di nëse kam këtë të drejtë i nderuar Loni, t’u them njerëzve, unë jam përcaktuar dhe, përkrahu me vendosmëri krahun e armatosur të Kosovës, prandaj o njerëz të Kosovës dhe, ju shqiptarë tjerë ju duhet të veproni siç veproj unë?... – dhe, më një buzëqeshje nën buzë e ndërpreu këtu bisedën. Për një çast ra heshtja.

I ishte kujtuar Lonit dialogu për luftën që kishte pasur vite më pare, e që i dukej se atë dialog  po e bënte sot me Din Barutin e ndjerë. Profesori po murmuriste të njejtat fjalë, ato që i kishte thenë atë vit më 199…kur pushtuesi kërkonte dorëzimibn e armëve nga ana e shqiptarëve… ai qe një vit si ai aksioni famëkeq i Rankoviçit në vitin 1956-57-tës. Por që hovin atij fare zullumquri komandantit të  milicisë Shoshkiqit të tërbuar që rrihte me dajak burrat, grate dhe fëmijët shqiptar tek u kërkonte armët, ia kishte ndalur kreshniku i Kosovës Besim Ndreca, që populli e kishte përjetësuar në këngë:

E tërë Kosova në flake trishtimi,

Nga plaçkitja e torturimi,

Me re të zeza e mbuluar,

Nga zingjir tankësh pushtuar.



Si dikur në atë të ziun akcion,

Pushtuesi armët po i  kërkon,

Dorzo armëm Besim Ndreca,

Se përndryshe t’u fik jeta!



Largo komandir ato hordhi,

Ma ken xënë diellin mbi krye,

S’e dorzoj armën sa të jam gjallë,

Kot po më sillesh këtu vërdallë!



Për atdhe jo s’më dhimbet jeta,

Për ju o dëshmorë që rate në beteja,

Si në Paris jehoi alltia,

Gjithmonë rroftë Shqipëria!



Kreshniku i Kosovës kurrë s’përkulet,

Lufton rrept e nuk përgjunjet,

Arma ime është drejtësia,

Derdhi plumbat nga alltia.



Suharekë seç po pyet,

Vallë në ç’kohë jemi?

A mos u ringjall,

Ai Avni Rrustemi! 



Mos qe Selman Kadria

A Besimi nga Malësia e re?

Jo ore, ishin që të tre,

Tek derdhnin plumba për atdhe…

Ah, Dini, Besimi…ky ishte një mozaik përfytyrimesh. Dini posedonte dijen, Besimi guximin. Dini dhe Profesori të cilët gjithnji dinin të arsyetonin veprimet e tyre. Por, Avni Rrustemi, Selman Kadria e Besim Ndreca me vepra konkrete i realizonin ato. I dukej Lonit, se këta ishin si ato binarët e trenit të hekurudhës. Për ta vazhduar rrugën treni drejt cakut të tij duheshin të dy binaryët, kështu ai e tërhiqte këtë paralele të dijes dhe guximit. I kujtonte pastaj ato vështrime të Dinit ma ata sytë e tij ngjyrë kafeje, atë gojën që gjithnji i buzëqeshte, nga ajo gojë gjitnji nxirrte fjalë të arsyeshme me plot bindje , posa  rrjedhshëm e çiltër fliste…

Po ato vijat e fytyrës që tregonin se kishte vuajtur shumë nga okupatori barbarë dhe, hafijet…Po atë ballin e gjërë e të rrudhosur, por që shkrehte krenari. Po ajo hunda e tij e shtypur krrutane që i dukej si të ishte hunda e boksierit Peci. Kush e di sa here ja kishin shtypur ata inspectorët e UDB-së, Vesel Krasniqi, Latif Dulla, Daut Morina, Isa Kastrati, Astrit Koshi, Zenel Celina, Musa Jorganxhiu, Xhemali Shasivari, Qerim Buzhala, Mustaf Maliqaj... E sa të tjerë emra të fëlliqur që ta qojnë krupën. Po atë konstruktin e trupit  që e kishte të drejtë dhe tërë muskuj si të Mic Sokolit. Po Besimi me atë shtatin e tij prej kreshniku të legjendave, që mbante gjithnji veshur tesha të zeza dhe një republikë të zezë në kokë. Ndoshta ato i vishte si këngë zie për Kosovën. Kishte një vështrim të rrebtë kur të shikonte me ata sy të zezë e vetulltrashë e mustaqezi, por,  përbrenda ishte një shpirtbardhë e zemërtrim. Atë ditë maji, në vendin e tij të punës vrau në lule të ballit atë komandantin famëkeq të stacionit të milicisë të Lejdinës afër qytetit të Therandës. Pastaj zhvilloi një betejë të rrebtë të Pus i atit, fill i vetëm kundra qindra milicëve të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, të cilët ishin të ndihmuar edhe nga artileria dhe, helikopterë ushtarak. Në atë betejë la për vdekje  disa komandant policie e ushtarë të vrarë e të plagosur. Ra heroikisht në atë betejë të pabarabartë duke kënduar këngën e Tahir Mehës:

Jehojnë rreptë këto mallet tona,

Tahir Meha, hë më të lumtë dora.

Në çastët efundit të jetës së tij, i kishte vajtur mendja te gruaja, te fëmijët të prindërit e vëllezërit, por Kosova për të kishte qenë më e madhe se të gjithë. Për të fundit here kishte klithur: “ Më mire i vdekur se i nënshtruar! Lamtumirë Kosova ime e shtrenjtë! Lamtumirë nënëmadhja Shqipëri! Lamtumirë Suharekë se zullumqarin ua hoqa…”

Sa fatkeq që janë ata që po zgjohen, por më fatkeq janë ata që flenë, të tjerët që i grishin që ta vazhdojnë gjumin duke pare ëndërra për diell! Mendoi Loni me zemëratë.

Por mendimet ia prishi zëri i profesorit.

-  Po ju Loni pse heshtni? – jepeni edhe ju mendimin tuaj, se ne asgjë nuk jemi duke vendosur, po ne thjeshtë po bëjmë një bisedë të lire.

-   Ah! Po, profesor, - unë mendoj se lufta do t’i përfshijë të gjitha shtresat e afta të shoqërisë tone dhe asnjërit nuk do të mund t’i ndalohet e drejta për të luftuar për lirin e vendit. Pastaj lufta i ka  ligjet e veta, çdo keqbërësi do t’i jepej denim i merituar. Mendoj se kryengritja do të jetë e përgjithshme, radhëve të saja do t’i bashkohen shumica e njerëzve. Këtë mendim kam zotëri profesor. Me që nuk erdhi gjer më tani Dodona ajo shoqja ime, atëherë më duhet të shkoj për ta takuar në një vend tjetër.

-   Mirë, shko takohu me Dodonën, mbasi të keni mbaruar punën, sonte do të jeni mysafirët e mi.

-   Nëse më premton koha do të vijmë patjetër, - tha Loni duke u përshëndetur me të. Njëkohësisht ca djersë ia pushtuan trupin, me nxitim u nis drejt shtëpisë së Din Barutit. Aty e kishte lënë të takohej me disa shokë të Lëvizjes dhe, me Dodonë Janinën.



     *



-   “Ah, sa mjerime me janë grumbulluar, sa dhembje e plagë zemre, sa katranosje më janë shtuar viteve të fundit, vetëm e vetëm pse s’pranoj të jem në lidhje me ndonjë klan!” – kjo e panjohur e përzier me një ankth të trisht ia ndrydhte shpirtin, si ai gurmulliri që e ndrydhë dhe, e bën pluhur kokrrën e grurit. “ Si shumë kam dërdëllisur me ato ara-marat e mia nëpër pajtime gjaqesh e në ndeja odash. Mos jam bërë ndonjëherë si ai njeriu çapaçul. Mos u lavdërova paksa para Lonit, për flakët e luftës që i kemi afër…Po sikur vërtet të ndodhi lufta!?...E professor Kalimashi të mos e rrokë në duar armën e lirisë, që aq shumë e pata trumpetuar vite më pare, se pushka është çështje jetë a vdekje…Ç’flasë  unë çapraze e gagëritëm si bretkosat. Po në mos e rroksha pushkën në duar, unë do të di t’i nderoj ato roje vigjilente të trojeve tona, ato shpresa besnike të lirisë, që do të jenë tmerri i çanaklëpirësve e i pushtuesve gjakatar. Dhe, përsëri i shfaqej një amulli mendimi. Po, ama, zemra i anonte nga agimet e bardha, nga e mira, nga e drejta, nga e moralshmja, nga virtyti, kjo e ngushllonte. Dikur u kujtua dhe e pyeti gruan e tij Hënën.

-   Po ç’kemi ori grua për darkë, se ndodh që të na vijnë mysfir sonte?

Hëna ngriti vetullat përpjetë tek po palonte disa çarçafë pambuku të porsa lara, njëkohësisht dëgjohej shushuritja e ujit të çezmës.

Mish me bizele. Do ta bëjë edhe një sallatë të përzier.

Dang- ding, bëri zilja. Profesori e hapi derën, ishin Loni me Dodonën.

-   O, mire se vini!

-   Mirë se ju gjejmë! – ia kthyen ata.

         -   Ejani de, ç’prisni!

         Ata hynë brenda. Profesori ia prezantoi Hënës mysafirët e sapo ardhur.

-  Si kaluat me shokët, a më falni edhe me shoqet? – tha profesor Kalimash Gjeloshi.

Mirë, mire! – thane që të dy.

Profesori e dinte se ata dy dashuroheshin prej kohësh. Ia pa pastaj flokët asaj ngjyrë gështënje, ata dy sy të blertë e vetullat fiskajë, ato buzë të holla e të kuqe si trëndafili. Ajo e shikonte me buzagaz Lonin. Profesori tek ata të dy shihte një dashuri të pastër bilur.

-   A patët ndonjë debat politik me shokët e shoqet?

-   Posi! – tha Loni. – Patëm dhe shumë madje. Profesor jam befasuar se ç’bibliotekë të pasur paskeni. Nuk priti përgjigjen e profesorit, por sërish vazhdoi:

-   Unë me Dodonën që sot e tutje do të jemi lexuesit e pasionuar të kësaj biblioteke. U ngrit në këmbë e nisi të lexonte titujt e librave, autorët e tyre: Hegeli, Heminguej, Homeri, Kadare, Kamy, Qosja, Hoxha, Beketi, Markezi, Agolli, Gëte, Aligeri, Niçe, Kazanzaqi, Marksi, Pushkini, Miltoni, Naimi, Noli, dhe, ndeshi në veprat e Lajmëtarit, fap shfletoi dramën: “Procesi”. E në mes të tjerash deklamoi këta rreshta: “…Shoku im është gjithë ai shqiptar, punëtor, fshatar, zejtar, intelektual popullor i cili është ngritur deri në atë shkallë të ndershme sa çështjen e çlirimit e bashkimit kombëtar e shfrytëzon kundër shovenizmit jugosllav…Çështje e bashkimit  me nënën Shqipëri, nuk e merr si punë, që mund të bëhet apo që mund të presë për më vonë”. Ndërsa profesori ishte ngritur në këmbë, kish kapur për dore Dodonën, e po i përsëritnin fjalë për fjalë atë që e lexonte Loni dhe, sikur të hynte ndonjë nga fqinjët e profesorit, do të mendonin se banesa e tij ishte shndërruar në teatër…! A mos ndoshta profesori dhe, mysafirët e tij kishin shkalluar?!

Ndërsa, Loni vazhdonte të lexonte: “…Por si luftëtar që duhet të marr zjarr me dhembje, me ngut,, me alarm…” Ky ishte një çast hareje në këtë banesë.

-  Ç’agjitator i flakt i bashkimit shqiptar, paska qenë Lajmëtari, - tha me një zë të butë Loni dhe, lexoi titujt tjerë nga veprimtaria e tij letrare: “ Konjush e Verdhë”, “Fluturojnë e Bien”, Shenjat e Shenjta”, që të gjitha këto ishin përmbledhje poezish…

Ç’përkushtim të madh paska pasur në planin e tij shoqëror e politik. Albert Kamy në librin e tij “Guri i Sizifit”,thoshte:”…Koha do ti jap jetë kohës dhe, jeta do t’i sherbejë jetës…Ajo është e gatshme të paguaj…” Dhe, ja kjo mbrëmje te Kalimashi dhjetë fish mu pagua, - pëshpërti më vete Loni.

Ata biseduan për shumë gjëra deri vonë.Biseduan për letërsinë, artet, muzikën, bile edhe për politikën. Të nesërmen Loni së bashku me Dodonën, ishin bërë gati të shkonin secili në punë të vetën.

- Daleni, more, ku po shkoni? – të hamë njëherë mengjesin, pastaj shohim e bëjmë, - thane Kalimashi e Hëna.

Po ata të dy kërkuan lejen e tyre se më s’mund të rrinin, se ishin që të dy të zënë me punë. Kështu me lejen e profesorit morën ato librat e Lajmëtarit dhe, disa gazeta ilegale që dilnin jashtë atdheut si “Zëri i atdheut”, “Liria”, dhe “Shqipet e lirisë” e disa të tjera. U ndanë me një dëshirë të madhe për t’u takuar sa më shpesh që të jetë e mundur. Ndërsa,Dodona poi  thoshte Lonit. – Sa mire që më njohe me profesorin, e pe sa njeri me shpirt të kulluar që ishte , sa zemërbardhë e i dashur dukej?

Dodona ishte ulur në minder dhe po lexonte ato gazetat ilegale që i kishin marrë të profesori. Ajo ia kishte hapur sytë dhe po lexonte, në mes të tjerash në gazetën, ”Shqipet e lirisë”, shkruante: “…Letërnjoftim për Lajmëtar Çlirimin…” përgjigje dhënë kësaj gazete në Lion të Francës, ku ai atë vit i kishte bërë një vizit kësaj gazete.

“…Dita dhe viti i lindjes: 1 tetor 1945 Dukagjin.

Profesioni: Gazetar, këngëtar, poet, dramaturg, nga pak edhe politikan.

Pesha e trupit dhe, gjatësia: 81 kg. me gjith krevat.

Ngjyra e syve dhe, e flokëve: E blertë, ngjyrë gështënje.

Shenja në horoskop: Peshorja.

Shkrimtari: Kadare, S.Beket.

Kompozitori: Bethoven, Bah, Hend.

Artisti figurative (piktor): Onufri, David Selanica, Van Gog, Odhise Paskali.

Kënga e juaj: Një lule që më ka çelë mbrëmë.

Shkencëtari: Anshtajni.

Aktori: Piter o’Tul, Mia Farou, Reshat Arbana.

Figura historike: Skënderbeu, Ali Pashë Tepelena, Hasan Prishtina, dhe, Avni Rrustemi.

Prirjet: Muzikë, pikture, poezi, dramë.

E meta: Gjërat i ndjej me gjith shpirt, i urrej demagogët dhe, kozmopolitët.

Virtyti: prirja për t’ua falur gabimet njerëzëve që ndjejnë pendesë.

Ç’ka ju bën të lumtur: Një letër nga Kosova, një fjaë e mire për Shqipërinë, një cikërrim njerëzie, mjafton ta përmbush me lumturi zemrën time.

Ç’ka ju nevrikos: Shpifja, hipokrizia, shija dhe, mendimi i huajtur për hir të modes.

Prej kujt turpëroheni: Prej gjeneratave që shkuan.

Tipi i femrës suaj: Femra e prajshne,me prirje të mira.

Libri: “Të mallkuarit e botës”, “Kush e solli Doruntinën” dhe, poema “Për nënën Shqipëri”.

Poezia: “Të birt e shekullit të ri”, “ Hymn i flamurit”,”Rroftë Shqipëria etnike”.

Filmi: “ Nusja dhe shtetërrethimi”,” Nëntori i dytë”, “ Udha e shkronjave” dhe, “Liri a Vdekje”.

Motoja: Suksesi në punë.

Dëshira: Bashkimi i tokave Shqiptare me Shqipërinë dhe, bashkimi i  dy Gjermanive…

Lulja më e dashur: I dua lulet.

Ambienti më i dashur : Vendlindja.

Hobi: Të ndjell kohën e ardhshme që të vijë sa më shpejt…

Faji i juaj më i madh: Vështir është të jesh fajtor edhe gjykatës!

Vepra juaj më  e madhe: Pa vepra të mëdha e të mesme.

Rob i cilave shprehje jeni: Duhanxhi i pasionuar.

Ambiciet: Të njerëzishme, të durueshme në ritmin e pandalshëm të punës produktive.

Fjala e urtë: Bashkojmë mendjet dhe armët.

Nga kanuni: Falja e gjakut. Plak mbi plak kanuni s’njeh.

Një mendim filozofik: I njejti ujë i ujit të gjitha bimët, por ato nuk janë të njejta.

Kë do më shumë: Prindërit  dhe, atdheun.

Çka urreni tek njerèzit: Smiren, demagogjinë dhe, mendjemadhësinë.

Ç’ka çmoni tek njerëzit: Mirësjelljen, punën me vlerë, vlerën artistike, çiltërsinë dhe, pak më shumë sinqeritetin.

Porosia e juaj: “ Më pak fjalë, më shumë punë, që të jemi më të lumtur…”.

Ç’përgjigje të çiltra dhe, domëthënëse dhe, njëherit e dhëmçoi mollën me dhëmbët e saj të fildishtë, ndërsa në horizont po dukeshin ca re të katranosura. Ajo lexoi dhe artikuj të ndryshëm në ato gazeta, që të frymëzonin, të jepnin shpresa me ato mendime mjaft të thella, e me ndjenja të larta atdhedashurie…Ja edhe një tjetër shkrim i shkruar nga Lajmëtari po në atë gazetën që lexoi mbi letërnjoftimin e tij, ku ai ndër të tjera shkruante se: …Do të derdhim edhe pikën e fundit të gjakut tone dhe, do të ngadhnjejmë mbi armiqtë e mbi çanaklëpirësit e çdo ngjyre”. Dhe, vazhdonte më tutje: “…E sëmura e Ballkanit, Jugosllavia, këmba-këmbës po i  afrohet shtratit të një vdekjeje të turpshme…Ç’kanë intelektualët në Kosovë që ta çajnë kokën dhe, t’i trazojnë të përbrendshmet duke dërdëllisur, duke mbajtur “ligjerata” të ethshme, se nuk po i  dalin dot zot  realizimit të të drejtave dhe, lirisë krijuese në kuadër të sistemit shovenist jugosllav…?!”. Në fund të artikullit ishte shënuar  viti 1980 botuar në Lion.

Ç’mendime të parathëna dhe profetike! Po a s’janë këto: “Shenjat e shenjta”, të shenjëtorit tone?!

Shiko, pa shiko, ç’njeri paskemi pasur dhe unë deri më sot se kam ditur fare! Kush është Lajmëtari? Por mendje dhe zemra i rrihte atje se kush  e vrau Lajmëtarin?! Hej ju thaftë dora, jut thaftë. Dhe, kishin zënë t’i digjnin faqet.Përjashta farfurinte dielli.

----------


## biligoa

XV



         Kish dëgjuar nga të tjerët, për atë shpifje që kishin bërë ata, Xarnavelët dhe, kishin folur ngado xexerica edhe pse i njihte mire se kush ishin ata Xiberrakë. E ofshani thellë. Oh! Pse athua, nuk e dini, pse?! Këto  maska i vini. Jo! jo! ju kurr s’bëtë hiçgjë. Ju gjithnji i shmangeshit shikimit tim, ktheheshit nga rruga e iknit me nxitim. Dhe, kujtoi atë thënien nga psikologjia e suksesit: “ Budallallëku del përpara që ta shohin, mençuria rri prapa që të shoh”. Andaj as që ua kishin vënë veshin atyre fjalëve të “xhevahirta”, që i kishin përhapur ata katër shpifarakët e xhindosur. Të pacipët ishin munduar kot të pshtjellonin ara-mara. Po ç’më hynë mua këta nëpër kokë…Dhe, mendoi më vete, yha, po këta cili nuk i di se kush janë?! Po t’i lë ore le të ngopën me lugë të zbrazur. Dhe, shikoi qiellin yjendezur, në atë natë dhjetori. Kështu ju zgjuan kujtimet, qysh në kohën e rinisë fillestare, kur ishte ende në atë moshën e papjekurisë. “Atëherë, më joshnin shumë gjëra, natyrisht gjëja më e pare ishte ajo e idesë materialiste e dalur nga shkencat e filozofisë marksiste, ku kundër kësaj ideje kishin dalur edhe disa ide të tjera fraksioniste. Për shembull siç ishin mazohistët për idenë e trockizmit, e për disa të tjerë që ndoshta për atë kohë mund të thuhej se ishin me çrregullime psikike si maoistët që duheshin shëruar të psikoanalisti Zigmond Frojdi. Që të gjithë këta ishin plotësisht të bindur se vetëm ata thonin të vërtetën dhe, idetë e tjera ishin të pabaza  me fraza boshe e katërcipërisht rinore karshi filozofisë së tyre të bazuara gjoja në baza tërësisht shkencore”.

         Në ndërkohë nga këto mendime e zgjoi Vasha duke e pyetur.

Hektor, pa më thuaj se çka ishe duke menduar?       

-   Po kujtimet më kishin dërgua te koha e rinisë. Dhe, i shpjegoi një për një ato që kishte menduar…!

-   Sikur ta avzhdoni tani duke biseduar me mua rrjedhën e atyre mendimeve, se më duken tepër interesante dhe,sikur ju keni zënë të ndryshoni në konceptin e mendimeve tuaja në fazën e pjekurisë suaj, nëse mund ta quaj kështu?!

-   Nuk është edhe aq i lehtë ndryshimi i të menduarit për idetë filozofike, siç mendoni ju e dashura Vashë. Por disi po përpiqem ta shoh edhe mendimin e kundërt meqë tani jetojmë në kohë pluralizmi. Për shembull kohë më pare kisha lexuar mendimet filozofike të “Demokratit”Rousseaut, këtij teoriticienti të demokracisë dhe sovranitetit të “Vullnetit të popullit”,dhe, nga gjithë këto mendime e fraza të paraqitura nga ai, bien në antagonizma me idetë e tjera filozofike, por që të gjithë disi shprehin mendimin e një të vërtete. Dhe, kur lexoni librin e Isaiha Berlinit “Katër ese mbi lirinë”, ka një argument krejt tjetër mbi lirin e pluralizmit. Berlini thot: “…Po shikoni, e gjithë kjo është një gjë e bukur, për këto që po proklamojnë dhe, që besojnë vetëm në një të vërtetë nuk është liri. Liri do të thotë që të të lënë vetëm. Liria është sferë e autonomis dhe, hapsirë e pacënuar politike të cilën nuk mund ta prekë asnjë autoritet apo grupim politik. Në të vërtetë thotë Berlini, “këto pseudo liri të larta” që na i shesin profetët e njëshit, janë paksa të rrezikshme. Ata proklamojnë se një vlerë e vërtetë është mbi të gjitha të tjerat. Kështu më në fund, individi me lirinë e tij shkelet. Kokat hiqen. Madje me miliona. Ndërsa shpirti i traditës liberale politike është besimi se askush nuk e di sekretin e qëllimit dhe, secila nga këto meriton të respektohet, mu nga ky “pluribus del edhe liria jonë”.

Këtu, Hektori e ndërpreu bisedën për një çast duke marrë frymë thellë, ajri i dhomës së vale i përshkoi nëpër mushkëri.

Ndërsa, Vasha e cila kishte studiuar në fakultetin filozofik dega: Gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe, në kryeqytetin tone, i kishte parashtruar përsëri këtë pyetje:

-   Atëherë cilën nga këto ide filozofike i parapelqen i dashur Hektor?

-   Po si të them – unë për vetën time nga çdo filozofi apo ide ideologësh të ndryshëm, do ta kisha marrur zjarrin e do ta kisha lënë hirin. Pra, nga secili do ta merrja të dobishmen dhe, do ta hudhja të padobishmen, pëlqej të saktën dhe të jam kundër të paskatës. Për shembull vite më pare, një filozof yni, që dergjet edhe sot e kësaj dite burgjeve serbe kishte thenë në librin e tij “Filozofia politike e ç’ështjes shqiptare”; “Bukuria sublime e demokracisë duhej të ekzistonte vetëm për budallenjtë si unë. Politikën pushtetarët e kishin redaktuar për dallavere dhe për pazarllëk. Bënin tregti me opcionet politike si sot, si dje, dhe, nuk e ndejnin se fjala ishte për interesa fundamentale të një populli të tërë”.

Si rezultat i këtyre botëkuptimeve të rrotulluara mbi demokracinë, sot nuk ka vetëm ngecje, por edhe retradime të rënda dhe tragjike të proceseve politike. A nuk na ka mësuar historia gjer më tani…! Se frytet e fitoreve kurrë nuk i kan gëzuar ata që kanë bërë betejen, por ata që fare s’kanë marrë pjesë në ato beteja, ja një shëmbull të tillë ka edhe kjo poezi:



“ Ata që në beteja gjëmuan

Nuk janë as në lista

Ata që prapa grilave përgjuan

U gdhin ministra”.

Pse ndodh diçka e tillë në jetën tone shoqërore, politike e kulturor, nuk e di, për këtë rroposje jam shumë i shqetësuar…Në kohën e tanishme mendoj se na duhet një mbinjeri, që ta shpëtojë kombin nga kjo katandisje.  Këtu i ndërpreu teptisjet e ndenjave, ju duk vetja se kishte thenë fjalë të tepërta.

Vasha dëshironte të bisedonte edhe më, por Hektorit nuk ju kishte dukur e arsyeshme që të bisedonin më për gjëra të tilla, ju drejtua Vashës me këto fjalë: E dashura Vashë, a e di se shtatmbdhjetë kallnori po afrohet, do t’ishte mire që ta përgaditësh një material me shkrim dhe, atë ta lexosh atë ditë kur edhe është dita e përkujtimit të Lajmëtar Çlirimit.

-   Posi, Hektor do ta përgatis atë shkrim, që t’i thua. Dhe, aty për aty, ju kujtua thënia e atij shkrimtari – “ po e bëmë bashkimin nuk humbim! Po e vramë trdhtinë nuk humbim…” E ushqente shpresa se do të vijnë ditë më të mira edhe për popullin e arbërit…Kështu i zuri gjumi që të dy të përqafuar ashtu vishkull me njëri-tjetrin, në dhomën e tyre të vale. Mjegulla kishte zbritur mbi qytet.



 *

Shpirtrat e çoroditur, të atyre njerëzve mizorë e më botëkuptime të thella prej Oktopadësh, iu dukën kur dëgjoi nga Loni nëpërmjet një shoku që kishte shkuar në Gjermani se Xhadiu, me të pabesë ja kishte punuar atij far Isakut që i kishte pasur të strehuara në shtëpinë e tij ato dokumente sekrete të Organizatës  ilegael “Për lirinë e Dardanisë”.  E kishte mashtruar si është më së miri atë fare qyqari të pabrumosur e që kishte qenë njeri lojal i disa njerëzve në Lëvizje që kishin ndikim tek ai.

Por në emër të kujt, i kishte rrëmbyer ato dokumente? Në emër të cilit moral? Kur dihet se Xhadiu ka qenë sipërfaqësor në organizatë politike?! Në shërbim të kujt ishte vënë ky faqezi, sa të shkoj aq larg në tradhtinë e tij që ia kishte bërë Organizatës që kish vepruar në ilegalitet të thellë…Kështu kishte filluar dekonspirimi i organizatorëve dhe, të organizuarve tjerë në kuadër të kësaj Organizate Çlirimtare anti Serbi. 

Organizata Çlirimtare po jepte punë të çmuar në çështje atdhetarie. Pas këtij dekonspirimi kishin filluar të përndiqen anëtarët e dekonspiruar nga ana e okupatorit serb dhe, atij koleboracionist. Kush ishte lidhur me të pabesin. Si kishte dëpërtuar ky komplotist i pabesë në radhët e kësaj Organizate dhe, tani kishte kaluar në grupimin politik të Brushës dhe, Sabitit? Aha! Po nuk thuhet kot se i ligu njeh të ligun. Ah! Medet për atdheun po mbeti në duart e këtyre Oktapodëve. Kush ishte kjo Sfingë e përbindshave? Çfarë Sfinge ore, ajo ishte gremisur. Po ajo Sfinga nuk ishte asgjë përpara këtyr Oktapodëve çorroditës.

Koha e sotme bshkëkohore nuk duhet të bazohet nga ata që çdo kujt i imponohen me lajka e servilizëm prej pakurrizorësh që për një emër bajraktari, apo për një karrige pushteti që ende nuk e kemi, janë në gjendje që të pine edhe gjakun e nënës së vet, e lëre më, që mos t’i tradhtoj “shokët e vet të idealit”, siç kishte bërë Xhadiu.

Por tashmë duhet të punohet intensivisht e më mençuri për të nxjerrë nga mendja e shpirti i njeriut esencën e besueshmërisë dhe, të qëndresës stabile, të arsyeshmërisë. Pra të bëhet një lloj ndeshjeje e të arsyeshmës me të parasyeshmën…E vërteta të ndeshët ballë për ballë pa u frikësuar me të pavërtetën e shëmtuar…E moralshmja ta fundosë në Had të pamoralshmën Paniotike. Kështu mania e tërbimi  e çmendurisë, të bëhen vetëtimë e mekur e kafshërisë e cila po jep shpirt në shekullin e ri që po vjen së shpejti. Njerëzit naiv të mos jenë viktima të kësaj marrëzie jonjerëzore. Këta fatkeq duhen shpëtuar nga këta shantazhist që në fshetësinë e tyre ruajnë krimin e mistershëm. Kështu i trokeste në kokë ideja: Kush e vrau Bajram Currin, nuk më duket se ai ka vrarë vetën?! Atë e ka vrarë tradhëtia. Kush e vrau Luigj Gurakuqin e ditur?! Avni Rrustemin shpresën djaloshare të shqiptarisë?! Kush e vrau diellorin Hasan Prishtinas?! Kush e vrau Papa Kristo Negovanin e shkolluar?! Kush e vrau Qemal Stafën…Kush e vrau Halim Spahiun, Emin Durakun, Meto Bajraktarin, Xhevdet Dodën…?! Kush e vrau Enver Hadrin…?! Kush i vrau Rexhep Malën e Nuhi Berishën…?! Kush i vrau Afrim Zhitinë e Fahri fazliun…?! Po si ndodhi që në ditën e vrasjes së Lajmëtarit të gjendej aty pranë ajo vetura”Citroen” me targë të Zvicrrës dhe ajo vetura të ishte e shokut më të ngusht të Kandilit, tani të fikur…?! Po pse, pikërisht në natën e krimit Kandili duhej t’i telefononte me çdo kusht Bules…?! Po ku mbeti ajo revolja që kishte qenë e destinuar për likuidimin e Lajmëtarit…?! Kuushsh i vrau…Kuuushshsh…Kuuuushshshsh…i vrau?! Hamlet të lutem ma zgjidh këtë enigmaë…Shqiptoi këto fjalë Hektori dhe, kështu kishte filluar për ta vënë në gjumë fyelli i Nolit që ju kishte dukur se ai tingull muzikor poi  vinte nga varrezat e Bostonit.          



F U N D

1995 – 1998 , Suharekë

----------


## biligoa

Recension



PËR FATIN E NJERIUT NË KOHË DHE HAPËSIRË



(Duke e lexuar novelën e Avdi Ibrahimit

“ KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN”)





Shkruan: Jonuz Fetahu - Shkrimtar,në gazetën ditore “Kosova Sot”e premte 19 maj 2000 dhe e premte 7 korrik viti 2000. 



         Emri i Avdi Ibrahimit,për një pjeës të lexuesve tanë,viteve të fundit është i johur,sepse ai u prezentua në dekadën më të vështirë të krijimtarisë letrare dhe artistike tek ne.Ai botoi dy vëllime me poezi:SFIDË PËR MËMËDHENË (1994) dhe GJËMIMI I DARDANISË (1997),mirpo,sprovën e tij prej krijuesi, ky krijues i letrave tona shqipe e bëri edhe në zhanrin e prozës duke bërë përpjekje që të spikasë tema të përditshmërisë sonë,të njeriut të vogël në hapsirë dhe kohë,jo vetëm për të,por edhe të njeriut që me veprën,perpjekjet dhe angazhimin e vet arriti të vë gurëthemelin e forte të ç’shtjes kombëtare shqiptare,jo vetëm në Kosovë,por edhe më gjërë.E këtillë është edhe novela e këtij krijuesi “KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN” që,pa dyshim shënon një kualitet të ri në prozën shqipe,e para,sepse Brenda dhjetë viteve të fundit lexuesi nuk ka pasur rast të lexojë një novelë,e cila do të joshë,përkatësisht do ta bëjë për vete,e dyta,lënda apo më mire të themi brumi për të ndërtuar këtë maket artistik është i nxjerrë dhe i sendërtuar duke marrë atë qënësoren që e ka hetuar,e ka prekur,e ka ndijuar,e ka përjetuar me gjitha krajatat,me gjitha baticat dhe zbaticat që ia krijon vetë jeta nëpër horizonte dhe labirinthe të kohës.Pse e ka zgjedhur këtë temë autori të tillë për shqyrtim ? Duke e lexuar këtë prozë,dashur e padashur ne mësojmë për një periudhë kohore të gjysëmshekullit të njëzetë,kur vetëdija e njeriut tone u brymos me ndjenja patriotike dhe atdhetare,që bëri përpjekje për t’u çliruar njëherë e përgjithmonë nga zgjedha e tutorial e huaj,por edhe të ndajë -shapin prej sheqerit e njerëzve tanë që ishin kolaboracionist bashkëpunëtorë dhe sahanlëpirës për një kocëkë premtimi dhe jete komode,duke pasur syzet e errësirës e kurrë nuk e shohin dritësinë që e ndjejnë së pari në shpirt e zemër atdhetarët dhe revolucionarët,bijët dhe bijat më të shtrenjta të Gjysmës së Atdheut tone.E këtillë,pra është novela KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN,që heroi kryesor,strumbullari i tërë novelës është atdhetari ynë Jusuf Gërvalla që ra fli për idealet e veta për një ardhmëri më të mire e të lumtur të popullit tone në përgjithësi,por duke mos lënë anash edhe galerin tjetër  të përsonazheveqë nëpër kaptina të novelës,secila veç e veç luan një rol të rendësishëm,sepse thyhen botëkuptimet,zhvillohet një luftë psiko-filozofike e personazheve siç janë: Brusha një  njeri servile në shërbim të të huajit,Hektori një personazh i pa epur dhe që ka piksynim shembëlltyrën e Lajmëtarit shkon gjurmëve të tij për ta çuar amanetin e tij në vend,Lulëborën,Vejziun,Vashën,Profesor Kalimashin e shumë të tjerë që secili është gdhendur në mënyrë të veçantë dhe është pikëshënuar,është vijëzuar me virtytet,karakterët e forta dhe të liga,me bagazhin e jetës duke e bartur të mirën dhe të keqen me vete,por që kurrë duke mos harruar se në këtë ndërdyzash kohore njëra pale bie në provim e tjetra,ajo që është brymosur me atdhetarizëm e me edukate shqiptare arrinë të dale në syprinë duke përkujtuar gjithëherë se vetëm në shembujt e dale nga filozofia dhe psikologjia e jetës,e veprave të mëdha të atdhetarëve tanë që nga periudha e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit e deri në ditët e sotme,arritën që të notojnë përherë në ëndrrallën e tyre deri të realiteti i ditëve të sotit,pra deri te liria që,siç vërehet në novelë,paralajmërohet se do të ndodhë kur perms dialogjeve dhe monologjeve që i hasim në këtë prozë aq të lehtë,por që ka një rrjedhë autori, sepse fitohet përshtypja se ai duke bërë jetë më libra e për libra,arrinë,pra,ta sendërtojë pikëqëllimin e vetë që ta jape një prozë të nivelit të lartë artistik.Sepse :perqeshje: erms  dialogut të zgjedhur, perms figurshmërisë, perms nëntekstit të dhënë në këtë novelë,pa dyshim se mund të thuhet edhe më tepër,por mendojmë se për analiza më të thella,për shkoqitje më të gjërë,do të thuhet paksa më gjërësisht në shqyrtimet dhe trajtesat letrare.Mirpo, të themi në fund se për lexuesin tone kjo prozë është një sihariq dhe një mirëkëndje që ndjehet dhe lexohet nga një penë çfarë është ajo e Avdi Ibrahimit,i cili më një përkushtueshmëri e zell,por edhe më një përvojë të nxjerrë nga të tjerët,porse kurrë duke qenë i ndikuar,por duke e ruajtur origjinalitetin dhe stilin e të rrëfyerit arriti të na dhurojë një prozë që do të lexohet më ëndje dhe do të mbahet mend gjatë e do të gjej vend në bibliotekat tona.Urojmë që autori të na befasojë edhe më vëllime të tjera.Urojmë… 



Kritika letrare



Shkruan:Ali Jasiqi në Revistën”KOSOVARJA”faqe 36, Qershor        Viti 2000. 



Vrasja e pandriçuar 



Kush e vrau Lajmëtarin - është titulli i novelës së Avdi Ibrahimit,të kësaj vepre që qëndron në mes të novelës dhe romanit.Sipas përshkrimeve të personazhit,ngjarjeve që shtjellohen në vepër nuk është vështirë që të dëshmohet se Lajmëtar Çlirimi në të vërtetë është atdhetari,patrioti,poeti e muzikanti Jusuf Gërvalla,që u vra pabesisht bashkë më të vëllanë e një tjetër,vrasje që edhe sot e kësaj dite ka mbetur e pandriçuar.Veprimtaria e tij e nxit autorin që të gjurmoj fakte,të imagjinojë ngjarje e personazhe në mënyrë që vepra e tij të hedhë një fije drite në ndriçimin e kësaj ngjarjeje tragjike.Në të vërtetë në qendër të vëmendjes së lexuesit dhe të ngjarjeve të novelës nuk është Lajmëtari,por Hektori,një personazh ky i paepur që gjurmon fakte e të dhëna për të ndihmuar në zbulimin e nxitësve të kësaj vrasje dhe arsyet e shkaqet që e kanë nxitur kryerjen e saj.Hektori që ka pikësynim shembëlltyrën e Lajmëtarit për të shkuar gjurmëve të tij që do t’i mundësojë ta çojë në vend amanetin e tij në vend,vështirë mund të lirohet nga dilemat se kush në të vërtetë është nxitës i likuidimit fizik të idolit të tij.Mos,vallë këtu ka gisht sigurimi shtetëror i Shqipërisë apo edhe ai gjerman ? Megjithatë,në bazë të të dhënave dhe fakteve vjen në përfundim se vrasjen e ka nxitur dhe e ka organizuar Shërbimi Sekret Jugosllav,kundërshtari i të cilit ishte Jusuf Gërvalla.Dorasi gjithsesi vjen në plan të dytë në krahasim me nxitësit dhe organizatorët.Autori në fund të veprës shtron dilemma para lexuesit dhe para organizatorëve.

         Autori, në fund të veprës,shtron dilemma para lexuesit se kush mund të ishin vrasësit e shumë figurave të shquara shqiptare,në mesin e të cilëve e numëron edhe këtë të fundit.

         Avdi Ibrahimi në këtë vepër ka vijëzuar disa personazhe,që këtu janë dhënë sipas metodës”bardh e zi”.Në një anë kemi Hektorin,Lonin,Profesor Kalimashin,Vashën,Lulëborën e ndonjë tjetër që simbolizojnë njerëzit e mirë,idealë e patriotë,e në anën tjetër Brushën,Vejziun,Sabit,Dilinxhiunetj. përfaqësues, tësë, keqës,imoralit, antinjerëzorës,që zhytën gjithnji e më shumë në ujëra të turbullta me veprimet e ndyra,e mbi të gjitha,çka është edhe më e keqe,janë antikombëtarë.Kjo mënyrë e trajtimit ia ul vlerën veprës,që megjithate do të pritet mire nga lexuesi.





Fragment nga novella ”KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN”në Revistën “Kosovarja” qershor 2000.faqe 36. veçoi këtë fragment Ali Jasiqi



Avdi Ibrahimi 



Pjella e qoftëlargut 

         Lajmëtari vërejti gjestin jonjerëzor të tij.  I tha:

         Vini për të më vrarë ? Keni marrë urdhër nga ata të UDB-së për të kryer atentat ndaj meje ? 

         Po tha si i përhumbur Analfabeti.

         Pse ?

         Kështu më kanë urdhëruar !

         Po kush të ka urdhëruar ? 

         Shefi im,zotëri…Ai më ka thenë se duhet ta vrasësh Lajmëtarin, se është spiun i Jugosllavisë !... 

           Keni argumente për një akuzë kaq të rendë kundër meje zotëri ?

         Unë personalisht nuk d’i asgjë,por Shefi më ka thenë se për këtë ekzistojnë disa fakte ?! 

         E keni menduar e peshuar mire këtë fare pune,se mos ju ka future Shefi në lojëra dinake ? Mos është ky një gjykim tepër i gabuar për mua !... 

         Eh ! Sa jam lodhur nga këto thashetheme që fliten e përfliten kundër meje,pa kurrfarë argumenti.Kam bindjen time se këto thashetheme burojnë dhe gatuhen në kuzhinat e kryeqendrës jugosllave dhe ndoshta edhe t’i Analfabet je bërë njëra nga veglat qorre të tyre.Mos edhe t’i je nga ajo pjella e Qoftëlargut ?-mendoi Lajmëtari me vete dhe tha: “ I gjori,ndoshta  vetëm d’i        të zbatoj urdhëra të eprorëve të tij,pa i kuptuar fare”. Zotëri s’keni pse më ofendoni me fjalë të rënda.Nuk jamë vegël  e shkaut, por jamë në luftë kundër tij andaj largoni nga koka juaj ato mendime të gabuara që i krijuat për mua,unë i takoj Lëvizjes… 

         Oh ! Jo zotëri.Sikur të ishit kështu si thoni nuk do ta merrje për sipër një detyrë kaq budallaqe.Ti je njeri i lëkundur,lum miku.Ju s’jeni më askë,pra ju nuk jeni një krushk lirie,sado që e mbani veten për të tillë.Mendova njëherë se mos u ndodhët rastësisht pranë banesës sime,,se thotë urtia popullore:”Rasti është mbret i botës”.Dhe,kështu mendova mos rastësia na bëri edhe miq…







U PROMOVUA NOVELA“KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN” 



Në sallën e madhe të shtëpisë së kulturës”Xhemajli Berisha”në Prizren mbrëmë klubi letrar F.S NOLI e promovoi novelën “Kush e vrau Lajmëtarin”të autorit Avdi Ibrahimi.



Mbrëmja promovuese filloi me leximin e një fragmenti të novelës nga Alma Berisha,ndërkaq recensenti z. Jonuz Fetahaj ndër të tjera tha:Novela”Kush e vrau Lajmëtarin”pa dyshim shënon një kualitet të ri në prozë,sepse Brenda dhjetë vjetëve të fundit lexuesi nuk ka pasur rast të lexojë një novelë që të josh për ta lexuar me një frymë.Duke lexuar këtë prozë,dashur e padashur mësojmë për një periudhë kohore të gjysëmshekullit të njëzet kur vetëdija e njeriut tone brymoset me ndenja atdhetare.Strumbullari kryesor i veprës është atdhetari ynë Jusuf Gërvalla që ra fli për idealet e larta,kurse edhe galeria tjetër e personazheve është realizuar artistikisht.Secili personazh është i gdhendur në mënyrë të veçantë dhe është pikëshënuar me virtytet e forta e të liga duke e bartur të mirën dhe të keqen.Liria në këtë novelë paralajmërohet se do të ndodhë,ku nëpërmjet dialogjeve dhe monologjëve shpaloset niveli i lartë artistik.Avdi Ibrahimi na ka dhuruar një prozë që do të lexohet me endje dhe do të gjejë vend në biblotekat tona,tha në fund.J.Fetahaj.Ndërkaq Sabahudin Cena professor në SHP tha se këtë novelë e çmoj sin jë hap të guximshëm,sepse novela ndër ne është deficit.Për nga burimi prozaik kjo është novelë e shkuar novelës,kurse për kah strukturimi i tablove del novel e kuptimit poetik…Hektori i patrembur e krenar është personazh i një realiteti të pakapshëm,por të mundur,prandaj të autori i kësaj novele e çmoj guximin që t’i hyjë kësaj teme,vendosmërinë e tij për të hyrë në thyerjet tona politike dhe stilin narrative që të pushtojë që novela të lexohet pandërprerë…Shefqet Canhasi professor tha se tema e vrasjes së bijëve tanë në megrim është një brum i shëndoshë prandaj shkrimtarët tanë kanë nevojë dhe duhet ta shfrytëzojnë imagjinatën dhe fantazinë për të krijuar art,sepse jeta e tyre ka qenë një ngjarje e pasur.Ndërkaq Yrjet Berisha e shtroi dilemën në është roman ose novelë vepra “Kush e vrau Lajmëtarin”.Temat historike janë të rrezikshme,por kështu ka filluar edhe Kadare. 



Shkruar nga: Rami Berisha në gazetën ditore “Bota Sot” 18 qeshor 2000. faqe 8. 



E shtunë 27 maj 2000.në Gazetën “DITA”në faqen për Kulturë



B o t i m e  t ë  r e j a



AVDI IBRAHIMI “KUSH E VRAU LAJMËTARIN”



Shkrimtari Avdi Ibrahimi,vjen para lexuesit me një vepër të vaçantë në prozë të titulluar”Kush e vrau Lajmëtarin”.Sipas përshkrimeve të personazhit,ngjarjeve që shtjellohen në vepër,nuk është e vështirë të dëshmohet se Lajmëtar Çlirimi është në të vërtetë muzikanti,poeti, dhe patrioti Jusuf Gërvalla,që u vra  në vitin 1981 në rrethana ende enigmatike.Veprimtaria e tij e shtyri autorin të gjurmojë fakte,ngjarje dhe personazhe në mënyrë që të hedh dritë në ndriçimin e kësaj ngjarje tragjike.Megjithatë,në bazë të të dhënave dhe fakteve vjen në përfundim se vrasjen e Jusuf Gërvallës e ka nxitur dhe organizuar Sherbimi Sekret Jugosllav.Vrasësi vjen çdo here në plan të dytë në krahasim me nxitësin dhe organizatorët.Autori në fund të veprës së tij shtron dilemma para lexuesit dhe para organizatorit.kush mund të ishin vrasësit e shum figurave të shquara shqiptare,në mesin e të cilëve edhe kjo figure që po përmendim.Autori Avdi Ibrahimi në këtë vepër ka vijëzuar disa personazhe që këtu janë të dhëna sipas metodës “bardh e zi”,vepër kjo që ka një karakter të vaçantë për krijimtarinë tone letrare.Libri është botim i Shtëpisë Botuese “Faik Konica”Prishtinë.



Shkruar nga: S.Haxhiaj

----------

